#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-22
<ahmtblbl> herkese günaydın :)
<ahmtblbl> Ve herkesin geçmiş bayramını da kutlarım
<varadero> saolasın ahmtblbl seninde
<ahmtblbl> varadero slm
<varadero> slm ahmtblbl
<ahmtblbl> müsaitsen bişi sorucam
<varadero> buyir :)
<ahmtblbl> şimdi bağlantıları biz sas demiştikya
<ahmtblbl> bana fiber yapalım teklifi geldi
<varadero> olmaz de :)
<ahmtblbl> yapma
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> ok
<ahmtblbl> derim hemen
<ahmtblbl> peki niye olmaz
<varadero> çok pahalı olur
<varadero> elle tutulur minicik bile avantajıda olmaz
<varadero> sas la teklif verip daha ucuza fiber verirlerse al
<varadero> :)
<varadero> kaçırma hatta
<ahmtblbl> bir dakika
<ahmtblbl> şimdi kafam karıştı
<varadero> yalnız birde disk ekleyecek olursam her diskin maliyeti ne olacak die de fiyat al
<ahmtblbl> madem avantajı olmayacak
<ahmtblbl> niye fiber yapalım ozaman
<varadero> bende onu demiyormuyum ? niye fiber yapalım
<ahmtblbl> disk bağlantıları da fiber olucak
<varadero> yapma tabiki parana yazık
<ahmtblbl> çok fark etmiycek dediler
<varadero> kayseri paraya yazık terimini anlar
<ahmtblbl> :)
<varadero> tamamda niye ?
<varadero> sen yarın  450 GB disk alacak olursam
<varadero> 450 GB SAS ve fiber için ayrı ayrı teklif verirmisiniz de
<varadero> fiyat farkına bak
<varadero> birisi 2000 $ öteki 5000 $ dicek
<ahmtblbl> fiber daha pahalı anladım
<varadero> çok daha pahalı
<ahmtblbl> ben sas yaptırıyorum o zaman
<varadero> 2,5 katı
<varadero> alırken indirimi dayarlar
<varadero> nasılsa ilerde disk alıcan başka marka da takamıcan
<varadero> oh geçir
<varadero> 3 disk 15 000 $ dicekler sana
<varadero> o sana söylediğim storage süper bir storage
<ahmtblbl> o tamam
<ahmtblbl> onda sıkıntı yok
<varadero> netapp dan fiyat al :)
<varadero> tutuşsunlar
<ahmtblbl> netapp ??
<varadero> çok iyi fiyat verirse netapp satın al hatta
<varadero> storage markası
<ahmtblbl> ya varadero ben tek tek alıcak olsam bunları her türlü pazarlığı yaparım
<varadero> sen dediğimi yap
<ahmtblbl> ama ben hepsini bir ihale etmek zorundayım
<varadero> alamıyacağını sen biliyorsun onlar bilmiyor
<varadero> fjitsu server netapp storage fiyat al :)
<varadero> bak nasıl iniyor fiyatlar
<ahmtblbl> anladım
<varadero> bunları bir birine düşürtmezsen
<ahmtblbl> ama ihale şartnamemde değişiklik yapamamki
<varadero> fiyat inmezler
<varadero> değiştirmicenki ?
<ahmtblbl> ihalenin kimde kalacağını da bilmiyorum
<varadero> şartnamede ne istediğin yazılı
<varadero> aynısını o markalarda sağlar
<ahmtblbl> yazılı da
<ahmtblbl> iahle ettim
<ahmtblbl> 100 lira
<ahmtblbl> sonra neyin paarlığını yapıcam ben
<varadero> ihale ye kim bakıyo ?
<ahmtblbl> adama bu 80 e mal olmuş beni ilgilendirmez o aşamadan sonra
<varadero> vmware lisansı nı yazdın dimi ?
<ahmtblbl> komisyon
<ahmtblbl> yok
<ahmtblbl> yazmadım
<varadero> töbe töbe
<varadero> yaz demiştim ya ?
<ahmtblbl> :)
<ahmtblbl> tamam kızma
<ahmtblbl> yazdım
<varadero> vmware lisansı çok önemli
<varadero> siz bilirsiniz
<ahmtblbl> tam versiyonu neydi
<ahmtblbl> vmware sx....
<ahmtblbl> 4,5 son olan dimi
<varadero> 4.1
<varadero> 4.1 Advanced seni kurtarır
<ahmtblbl> ok
<varadero> enterprise+ en üst ü zaten
<ahmtblbl> onuda yazdım
<varadero> vmware önemli
<varadero> en alta şartnameye ekle
<varadero> vmware  , storage , server
<varadero> eğitimini versinler sana
<ahmtblbl> Lisanslar bölümü ayrı
<varadero> beleşe verecekler onu
<ahmtblbl> oraya ekledim
<varadero> aldığın lisansa donanıma eğitim iste
<varadero> komisyonu bilgilendir kafalarına vurup beleşe alsınlar
<varadero> eğitim şart
<ahmtblbl> VMWare Advanced 4.1 Enterprise + Lisanslı olarak kurulacaktır.
<varadero> süper işte
<varadero> eğitim de iste
<ahmtblbl> Eğitim ksımında onu da eklerim şimdi
<ahmtblbl> genel anlamda vardı ama
<ahmtblbl> özellikle de yazıyorum
<varadero> tüm ürünlerde eğitim iste
<ahmtblbl> genel anlamda istedim
<ahmtblbl> süre belirtmedim ama
<ahmtblbl> bir yıl
<ahmtblbl> hertürlü sorunda destek istedim
<suigeneris> arkadaşlar godaddy ile çalışan var mı?
<ne14u> selam
<varadero> slm
<zfmf> selam millet
<varadero> slm zfmf
<zfmf> selam tatildemiydin sen yoktun gecen hafta sanki :D
<zfmf> tatilciler döndü demek :d
<varadero> burdaydımda
<varadero> pek muhabbete girecek bişi olmuyor
<suigeneris> godaddy ile çalışan var mı?
<acemi> screen severler byobu'ya goz atsin
<varadero> byobu ya göz atalım
<varadero> neden ?
<wingless> canı göz çekmiş
<varadero> bakın dediyse bir bildiği vardır onun
<wingless> byobu dediği kız screen'i değil mi yahu
<varadero> acemi sevmiyorum ben bunu okadar bakmıştım
<acemi> screen seviyor musun
<varadero> evet
<varadero> devamli kullanirim
<varadero> bu zaten sadece linux da çalışıyor hem
<varadero> görsellik harici de bir avantajı yok
<varadero> yanılmıyorsam
<acemi> bazi isleri basitlestirmis
<acemi> ornegin screen listesi alip -r yapacagina byobu diyorsun giriste listeliyor vs
<varadero> iki kere iş öğrenmeyi sevmiyorum
<varadero> sadece linux da çalışmasıda kötü
<varadero> neyse toplantıdan sonra devam
<mus2aktas> giriş yöneticimin temasını değiştirmek istiyorum fakat olmuyor
<mus2aktas> nasıl yapabilirim
<nick> gdm temasi diye arastir
<mus2aktas> ok
<Fatih_M> selam
<alicev> a.s
<Fatih_M> ubuntu disk oluşturuyucu deneyen oldu mu?
<alicev> usb-creator mu?
<Fatih_M> evet
<alicev> kullanmistim son zamanlarda denemedim ama
<Fatih_M> bu distek başlatıldığında belgeler ve ayarlar diye bir bölüm var
<Fatih_M> tam olarak ne demek istiyor anlamadım
<Fatih_M> Ayrılan ek boş alan içine kaydet:
<Fatih_M> 128 mb'dan disk'inizin boyutuna kadar genişletilebiliniyor(3.1)
<Fatih_M> bu ne ayarı?
<alicev> bilgim yok.
<Fatih_M> hımm o halde deneme yanılma yöntemi ile yapacağız :)
<alicev> Fatih_M, belki unetbootinde distroya ait olan kernel haricinde kernel ayarlama kismi var ya onun gibi bir sey olabilir.
<Fatih_M> ben kök dizinin genişliği olarak anladım
<alicev> extra driver vs
<alicev> bilmiyorum. salliyorum :)
<mus2aktas> tekrar selam
<mus2aktas> kubuntu yükledim,
<mus2aktas> gdm'i kdm giriş yöneticissine nasıl çevirebilirim
<alicev> login screen var yonetim kisminda
<alicev> kdm yuklenmistir herhalde oradan ayarlayabilirsin
<mus2aktas> kde seçiyorum
<alicev> evet
<mus2aktas> ama herseferinde gdm geliyor karşıma
<alicev> olmazsa .xinitrc den bir sey lar yapabiliyordun herhalde
<alicev> archlinux wiki de x11 kisminda anlatimi vardi
<alicev> yardimci olur
<acemi> update-alternative ile dene
<mus2aktas> acemi: paket yöneticisindenmi
<acemi> dpkg-reconfigure kdm  de ise yarayabilir
<acemi> konsoldan root olarak
<mus2aktas> oldu galiba
<mus2aktas> birazdan olmadıysa gelirim yine
<mus2aktas> saolun
<Fatih_M> arkadaşım uzaktan masaüstü bağlantısı ile yardım etmemi istiyor :/
<Fatih_M> ubuntudan windows'a bağlanabiliceğim prokol var mı?
<alicev> teamviewer
<alicev> en temizinden
<acemi> rdesktop
<alicev> rdesktop port ayarlamasi vs yapmak gerekmiyor mu?
<acemi> evet
<wingless> Fatih_M: VNC var, teamviewer istemezsen
<acemi> vnc de is gorur
<wingless> VNC yavaş ama
<Fatih_M> teamviewer özgür mü yahu
<wingless> değil
<Fatih_M> ohannes acemi bu rdesktop'un bir arayüzü yok mu :)
<acemi> arayuz calisinca gelecek
<acemi> gnome un filan vardir gerci senin istedigin sekilde birseyi
<Fatih_M> hımm
<Fatih_M> tsclient var
<Fatih_M> ya bu teamviwer kaç portunu kullanıyor
<Fatih_M> ön tanımlı olarak?
<Fatih_M> teamviwer üzerinden açıyor oradan direk bağlanamam değil mi?
<wingless> 80 olması lazım
<Fatih_M> imkansız
<Fatih_M> 80 http?
<wingless> server yoksa farketmez sanıyorum
<Fatih_M> yok yav bağlantıyı kapatıyor deyip duruyor
<Fatih_M> neyse kalsın :)
<alicev> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<acemi> Fatih_M: sen teamviewer kurdun mu
<Fatih_M> hayır acemi
<acemi> nasil baglanmaya calisiyorsun oyleyse
<Fatih_M> işte onu öğrenmek istiyorum
<wingless> clientı var
<Fatih_M> karşı taraf teamviwer kullanıp ben kullanmadan bağlanamazmıyım?
<acemi> teamviewera teamviewer ile baglanirsin
<Fatih_M> aynen wingless 'ın dediği gibi, farklı bir client ile bağlanamaz mıyım?
<acemi> farkli derken neyi kasdediyorsun
<wingless> hayır
<alicev> rdesktop ile teamviewer baglanamazmiyim ? herhalde
<Fatih_M> acemi, adam teamviewer üzerinden bağlantı açıyor işte bana
<acemi> cevap verildi
<alicev> :)
<alicev> vps kullanan var mi? ucuzundan tavsiye edebilecek kisisel kullanim icin
<wingless> alicev: www.lowendbox.com
<wingless> burada var bir sürü, çok ucuzlar ama ne kadar güvenilirler bilemiyorum
<alicev> wingless,  bende buldum bir kac yer. burasi daha ucuzmus benim baktiklarima göre. hem ucuz hem az sorunlu olsun istiyorum
<alicev> bakinayim. sagolasin yine de.
<acemi> "yine de "yazmasaydin daha guzel olacakti
<wingless> önemli değil
<alicev> :) eyv. bu aralar patavatsizim.
<Fatih_M> alicev, ne için vps'e ihtiyaç duyuyorsun?
<Fatih_M> normal bilgisayarını dışarıdan yönetmek için mi?
<Fatih_M> yahu hedehode.deb paketini kurarken ubuntu yazılım merkezi tarafından kuruyorum,
<Fatih_M> kaldırmak istediğimde kurduğu adla arama yaptığımda yazılım bulunmuyor bu nasıl iştir
<Fatih_M> Audacious'u sistem tepsisine eklemek için eklenti mi var?
<alicev> fatih ihtiyactan degil de, ögrenmek icin istiyorum
<alicev> kulagindan tutup götürürsen olur herhalde
<subay^^> gözüm kara kalmadı yara oldum renga renga renk, bazen her şey sararıp solar biz hep renga renga renk
<Fatih_M> herkes sanar kendini şair,
<Fatih_M> bakarsın sözlere ahir ahir..
<Fatih_M> geçen gün irfaN'in atışmasına denk geldim süper di :D
<subay^^> Nil Karaibrahimgil işi biliyo dedim sadece
<Fatih_M> subay^^, dinledin mi powermix'i?
<subay^^> dinledim
<Fatih_M> zeitgest videosu demiştin
<subay^^> daha eve gidemedim, gidince biyere atacam
<subay^^> internette var mı bakıyım
<Fatih_M> şimdi nerdesin?
<subay^^> ünye / Ordu
<Fatih_M> ev nerde?
<subay^^> Ankara
<Fatih_M> hmm iş için mi gittin?
<subay^^> tatil
<Fatih_M> ne tatili?
<Fatih_M> deniz, kum, güneş değil herhalde :P
<Fatih_M> yayla turizimi?
<subay^^> :) ben denizden kumdan güneşten bıktım.. ağaç dağ yayla tatili bu
<Fatih_M> denizaltı,
<Fatih_M> yamaç paraşütü,
<Fatih_M> kite board,
<Fatih_M> gibi alternatif şeyler dene?
<subay^^> http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: The Zeitgeist Film Series Gateway | Zeitgeist: The Movie, Zeitgeist: Addendum, Zeitgeist Moving Forward (at www.zeitgeistmovie.com)
<subay^^> onlar gemçken şaaptık
<Fatih_M> hahah
<subay^^> şimdi doğaya veriyoz kendimizi
<Fatih_M> subay^^, kaç yaşındasın sen?
<subay^^> dağcılık balıkçılık kaldı gençlikten
<subay^^> 32
<Fatih_M> yaşlı değilsin ama, ruhun yaşlanmış senin neye yarar :P
<subay^^> :)
<Fatih_M> zeitgeist final edition tamamlandı..
<alicev> ezelin yonetmeni cok insafsiz
<Fatih_M> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4rEzOG82CE&feature=player_embedded
<ubuntu-tr> Title: YouTube - AUDIOSLAVE: Be Yourself (Live in Cuba) (at www.youtube.com)
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-23
<genctelefon> slm
<zfmf> selam millet
<suigeneris> selam san antonius
<suigeneris> sana*
<alicev> sa
<zfe_> hey folks
<zfe_> what's şöyle dursun
<suigeneris> use it in a sentence
<suigeneris> it could mean let alone
 * suigeneris slaps zfe_ 
<zfe_> Ona bir kardeş gibi davranmak şöyle dursun, bütün ev işlerini üzerine yıkmışlar.
<suigeneris> yea, let alone
<zfe_> would you translate the whole snetence for me suigeneris ?
<zfe_> thanks a lot
<suigeneris> they threw all the housework at her, let alone treat her like a sister
<zfe_> ok
<zfe_> translated correctly :D
<suigeneris> hey amigo
<saimazoon> hey
<zfe_> çok uykum var
<zfe_> off
<genctelefon> slm
<alicev> as
<genctelefon> slm
<genctelefon> ubuntuda ses kanallarını ayrı ayrı nasıl kontrol ederim
<Fatih_M> alsamixer
<Fatih_M> bunu mu demek istiyorsun?
<risperdal> merhaba
<Fatih_M> merhaba risperdal
<Fatih_M> risperdal risperdal'ı kullandın mı hiç?
<risperdal> kullandığm browserlarda çoğu input yerlerinin yazı tipi hep beyaz tonda. Zemini de beyaz tonda olduğu için gözükmüyor içinde yazılanlar
<risperdal> evet kendini bıraktım da ismi güzeldi
<risperdal> öyle kullanıyorum nick olarak bazen
<Fatih_M> risperdal, neden kullandın? depresyon mu
<risperdal> tıbbi teşhisi tam bilmiyorum ama
<risperdal> depresyon deyip geçelim
<Fatih_M> ok, hangi browser?
<risperdal> opera , firefox ikisinde de öyle
<risperdal> kullandığım gtk teması siyah ağırlıklı
<Fatih_M> her ikisinde de aynı problem varsa
<Fatih_M> yazılımdan ziyade sistemnden kaynaklı bir yapılandırma olabilir
<risperdal> firefoxda sadece bazı html formlarında var bu sorun
<risperdal> ama operada uygulamanın kendi inputlarında da gözükmüyor
<Fatih_M> :/
<risperdal> yani hem zemin hem yazı aynı renk
<wingless> risperdal: userChrome veya eklenti kullanman gerekiyor
<risperdal> her ikisi içinde mi
<risperdal> format atmadan önce firefoxa userChrome bulmuştum fakat
<risperdal> opera 10.x de böyle bi sorun yoktu
<risperdal> şu an opera 11 beta kurulu
<risperdal> operadaki sorunu nasıl giderebileceğimi biliyor musunuz
<elfonia> kullandığın temayı değiştirdiğinde de aynı mı oluyor durum acaba?
<risperdal> hmm şimdi ambiance olarak değiştirdim temayı
<risperdal> az önceki sorun yok
<risperdal> sanırım tema ile ilgili
<elfonia> ben de aynı sorunu opera ile yasadım
<risperdal> çözdünüz mü peki
<elfonia> gri tonlu tema ve pencere kenarı kullanınca düzeldi
<elfonia> ondan sonra siyah kullanmadım
<elfonia> depresyona girdiğimde siyah yapıyorum sadece :)
<risperdal> aslında benimki de gri tonlu
<risperdal> elegant gnome adlı bi tema
<elfonia> sorunun kaynağını hiç araştırmadım, sadece tema değiştirdim düzelince de kurcalamadım fazla.
<elfonia> opera forumlarında muhtemelen belirtilmiştir bir bakalım
<risperdal> bu arada opera 11 harika olacak sanırım
<risperdal> extension desteği gelmiş
<elfonia> evet farkettim :)
<risperdal> şimdi eklentilere bakıyorum da
<risperdal> yeni olmasına rağmen
<elfonia> fakat ben hala kararlı sürümü kullanıyorum
<risperdal> çok güzel
<risperdal> bende kararlı sürüm kullanma taraftarıyımdır da
<risperdal> söz konusu opera olunca,
<risperdal> :D
<elfonia> hepsini denedim ama :) haftalık derlemeleri hep kullandım
<elfonia> sonra sıkıldım değiştirmekten
<elfonia> bir de opera 10.7 de dragonfly çok yavaş çalışıyordu onu farketmiştim
<elfonia> gece bir ara deneyeyim, form rengi sorunu içinde birşeyler bulursam foruma eklerim
<risperdal> teşekkürler
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<alicev> as
<BrozaC> s0u][ight gooden morgen
<s0u][ight> ;D
<zafer> slm
<zafer> hiç sorun yokmu bu kanalda ya bekliyoruz ses seda yok
<s0u][ight> :D
<s0u][ight> zafer, yaratiriz ;)
<risperdal> sorun olmaz mı
<risperdal> opera ve firefox da siyah gtk teması ile ilgili sorunlar yaşıyorum
<zafer> beni bekliyorsunuz
<risperdal> inputların yazı tipi ve zemin rengi aynı olunca yazdığım şeyi göremiyorum
<zafer> renkleri değiştir
<zafer> çözdüm onu sıradaki :)
<risperdal> :D
<zafer> yada
<zafer> konsolu aç
<zafer> sudo
<zafer> :)
<zafer> hiç birşey olmayacak ama olursa haberver yeni birşey bulduk demektir :)
<risperdal> şifre girme şeysi çıktı:p
<risperdal> buda bir adım
<zafer> tamam sen oldun :d
<seni_bulacam_olm> selam
<caglar_4> mutlu geceler :)
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-24
<Sifre> selamün aleyküm...
<Sifre> selamün aleyküm
<Sifre> beyler kanalýmda log olsun istiyorum nasýl yapabilirim?
<zfe>  günaydın
<suigeneris> buon giorno zfe
<suigeneris> como estai
<suigeneris> como estai?
<zfe> *come stai
<zfe> sağ ol
<zfe> sen?
<zfmf> selam ahali
<zfe> selam millet
<suigeneris> ben de iyiyim sağol
<suigeneris> my first Spanish class is tonight
<Sifre> s.a
<Sifre> beyler bakar mýsýnýz?
<varadero> bakariz
<Sifre> eyv.
<Sifre> saol
<Sifre> hocam bir kanalým var da burada
<Sifre> orada log tutulsun istiyorum nasýl yapabilirim?
<caglar_4> hah varadero da anlar
<Sifre> ;;)
<Sifre> varadero"
<varadero> tam adamina sordun
<varadero> bot kurup kanala koyman lazim
<Sifre> hym
<varadero> bot nasil kurulur ? hangi bot iyidir ? gibi sorularin da cevaplarini bilmem
<Sifre> irclog2html.pl 2.1
<Sifre> yani bir shell im olmasý gerek..
<varadero> evet
<Sifre> koruma botlarý gibi biþeydir diye düþündümde.
<Sifre> kanalýma çektiklerinde aktif olsun :)
<Sifre> vs.
<Sifre> Supybot 0.83.4.1+git
<Sifre> burada kullanýlan mý ki
<varadero> bilmem
<Sifre> yahu host bulamazken shell nerden bulacam ;)
<Sifre> baþka bahara kaldý...
<Sifre> kim bilir belki yarýn belki yarýndanda yakýn.. birgün
<suigeneris> bu kullanılan supybot evet
<Sifre> tþkler suigeneris
<Sifre> ohloh ve sourceforge de "Supybot-0.83.4.1.zip"
<Sifre> böyle verilmiþ..
<varadero> Sifre mesela utf8 kullanarak basla irc ye
<varadero> onunda kazanclari olur
<Sifre> xp kullanýyorum þuan..
<suigeneris> heh
<Sifre> haklisiniz.
<varadero> bende de mirc var
<varadero> kanalin sol tarifndaki kutucuktan
<varadero> encoding utf 8 display and encode sec
<varadero> apply ok
<suigeneris> varadero sen Türkçe karakter kullanmıyorsun ama
<varadero> kullanıyorum
<varadero> az kullaniyorum
<varadero> alışamadım hala
<suigeneris> ayrıca OK'den önce Apply'e basmak gereksiz
<Sifre> bu turkce scripy
<Sifre> t
<varadero> suigeneris aydinlandim :)
<suigeneris> evet oradan bir ışık geldi
<suigeneris> dropbox kullandın mı hiç varadero -?
<Sifre> varadero supybotu denediniz mi hocam?
<varadero> ben hic bot lara ilgi duymadim Sifre
<varadero> suigeneris evet
<Sifre> benim amacim Clientini buraya yonlendirip bir sohbet ortamý olusturmak
<varadero> herzaman kullanirim
<Sifre> varadero tamam
<varadero> Sifre benim kanallarim var
<varadero> hic birinde bot yok
<varadero> demekki ondan muhabbet yok :)
<Sifre> burada mi?
<varadero> evet
<Sifre> sitenizi yonlendirirseniz neden muhabbet olmasin ;)
<zfmf> Sifre:  site büyükmü?
<zfmf> üyelerine jest yapacaksan irc yi gec, kur jabber:d pasa pasa kullansinlar :D
<Sifre> Jabber nedir hocam..
<Sifre> Jabber IRC gateway
<Sifre> miþ
<zfmf> chat ama msn tarzi
<zfmf> site büyükse tavsiye ederim
<zfmf> böylelikle üyeler chatte hep sitedeki isimlerinde login oluyor
<varadero> ben blog uma hayatta irc linki koymam
<suigeneris> varadero eğer bir makinemde Dropbox dizinine bir şeyler koymuşsam, sadece o bilgisayar açıkken mi dosyalara erişebilirim?
<Sifre> Widget  bu sanýrým zfmf..
<varadero> suigeneris hayır senkronize olduysa
<Sifre> WP enrtegre olur mu?
<varadero> webden bile erişebilirsin dropbox.com dan
<varadero> kesin vardir araci Sifre
<suigeneris> tamam
<varadero> ama bana uymaz
<zfmf> widget degil , jabber serveri kurman lazim tabi
<Sifre> örnek var mi zfmf?
<varadero> irc  linki acaip ayıp kacar yahu :) sex sitesi gibi o ne
<Sifre> neden oyle olsun... fikirler geniþler..
<Sifre> varadero
<zfmf> eskiden turk-php kullanirdi, herkonu.eu kullanirdi ikiside suan kullanmiyor, cünki yöneticiler degisti
<Sifre> baþka yok öyle mi :)
<zfmf> benim bildgiim yok
<zfmf> yabanci siteler var
<Sifre> Developer leri kim anasitesi nedir:)
<varadero> ben away
<Sifre> nasýl aratim
<Sifre> varadero hocam tekrar teþekkür ediyorum.
<Sifre> grþmek dileðiyle..
<zfmf> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_XMPP-Server-Software burda var birkac jabber serveri
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Liste von XMPP-Server-Software – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<zfmf> biz zamaninda ejabberd kullandik
<zfmf> http://www.process-one.net/en/ejabberd/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: ejabberd - High Performance Instant Messaging - ProcessOne (at www.process-one.net)
<zfmf> dedigim gibi site büykse kullan
<zfmf> yoksa urasmaya degmez
<zfmf> linux bilgisi ister filan fistan
<zfmf> birbirlerine cam bile acarlar msn gibi
<zfmf> extension lar olmasi lazim
<Sifre> anladim.
<zfmf> coktandir kullanmadim
<Sifre> bu guzel birseymis.
<Sifre> sesli konusulabiliniyor mu?
<zfmf> oda olur kesin aklimda degil
<zfmf> ama hepsi ozaman kurdugun server üzerinden yapiliyor
<zfmf> yani bir nevi kendi msn ini nkuruyorsun
<Sifre> hm.
<zfmf> ondan cam ve sesli isler icin adam gibi bir server lazim
<Sifre> anladým.
<Sifre> speaky mesela ...
<Sifre> buyuk bir calisma ve yatirimla
<Sifre> neden olmasin..
<zfmf> msn gibi programlar var onun yani sira java appletler var java üzerinden baglansinlar diye
<zfmf> sade site üzeri baglanti filan ayarliya biliyon
<zfmf> program baglantisini adminlere filan vere bilrsin
<zfmf> irc de oldugu gibi
<Sifre> bu agir bisey ama..
<Sifre> ugrastirirda
<Sifre> mibbit i yonlendirecektim..
<Sifre> biliyor musun?
<zfmf> güzel ve kolay olsa herkez yapar ;)
<zfmf>  bilmem
<Sifre> gormelisin ;)
<Sifre> mibbit.com
<zfmf> baktim ama webchatclient mis
<Sifre> hihi
<zfmf> paralimis
<Sifre> ben bu clienti buraya yonlendirip
<Sifre> kanalda log da olsa iyi olur diye
<Sifre> dusunmustum
<Sifre> hayir :)
<zfmf> turklerinde olcak bi java chat client i oda paraliydi adini unuttum
<Sifre> eschat mi
<zfmf> he evet
<Sifre> mibbit?
<Sifre> free
<Sifre>  ki
<Sifre> sadece ustte reklam var
<Sifre> dikkatli bak
<zfmf> use a bastim $ lari gördüm ondan
<zfmf> :D
<Sifre> :))
<Sifre> haci valla bu super!
<Sifre> mesela http:/asdþkljfasdf4asd564f3as21f6a5sd4f65as4df6a5sd4f65s4fas6d5f4
<Sifre> upuzun bir linki orada kisaltabiliyon..
<Sifre> dur sana ornek verim gir bakl
<zfmf> bi tüttürem geliyom
<zfmf> saat 1 olmadan cikam :d
<varadero> saat 2 ?
<Sifre> :b
<varadero> bende mola verem
<varadero> iş çok
<Sifre> zfmf
<Sifre> http://widget.mibbit.com/?settings=f572f8f0da25741a6f5988a26efe2322&server=irc.freenode.net&channel=%23anatolia
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Mibbit IRC client widget (at widget.mibbit.com)
<zfmf> burda 1 usta
<zfmf> Sifre:  operada calismiyo gibi
<zfmf> operada calismiyan iyi olamaz ;)
<zfmf> durmadan login e yönlendiriyo
<Sifre> hm
<Sifre> evet Nestcape kullaniyorum
<Sifre> banada aynisini yapiyor ie den dene :P
<zfmf> netscape? salla netscape i operaya gec sen :d
<zfmf> tilkidede calismiyo bu
<Sifre> ahahaha
<Sifre> yandik desene :B
<zfmf> ise yaramaz salla bunu :D
<Sifre> oyle deme :b
<Sifre> sevgili kullnaýcýlarýn cogu ie kullanir
<zfmf> java degilmi bu niye claismiyo
<Sifre> bilmem ki
<zfmf> olsun beni kaybedersin gelmem sitene :d
<Sifre> :))
<zfmf> operada calismiyan sitelere girmiyom
<Sifre> ie de
<Sifre> denesene bi
<Sifre> :)
<Sifre> belkide ben yanlis bisey yaptim
<subay^^> pidginde türkçe karakterleri göremiyorum.. nasıl düzeltilir
<zfmf> yok iedede calismiyo
<Sifre> hmm
<Sifre> bi bakim suna
<Sifre> http://widget.mibbit.com/?settings=f572f8f0da25741a6f5988a26efe2322&server=irc.mibbit.net&channel=%23anatolia_test_channel
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Mibbit IRC client widget (at widget.mibbit.com)
<Sifre> Opera dan þimdi dene bakalým.. hacým
<Sifre> tamamdir?
<Sifre> demi :P
<zfmf> tamamdir
<zfmf> operada calisiyosa sinifi gecti :d
<Sifre> :))
<alicev> sa
<caglar_> aS
<yaramazgeyik2> slmlar
<suigeneris> selam yaramazgeyik2
<yaramazgeyik2> hiç video converter proramı bilionuzmu
<Sifre> kendi soyledigini dene?
<Sifre> din mi
<suigeneris> mencoder
<suigeneris> ben telefonumda çalışacak mp4leri çeviriyorum ve altyazı gömüyorum
<suigeneris> windows'ta ise format factory dene
<yaramazgeyik2> windowsta tota converter ı tek gecerimde
<Sifre> ee
<Sifre> serial mi yok?
<yaramazgeyik2> yok ben ubuntu için conventer arıodum
<Sifre> py ile yazýlmýþ biþey normal linux hostta açýlýr mý?
<suigeneris> adama mencoder dedik işte ama okumadı ki
<Sifre> kurulur mu?
<Sifre> :D
<suigeneris> açılır tabii
<Sifre> hm
<suigeneris> python dosya.py
<Sifre> biliyorum.
<Sifre> özel biþey gerektirmez deðil mi.
<Sifre> deneyelim bakalým..
<suigeneris> python kur yeter
<Sifre> ;))
<Sifre> hocam ftp de
<Sifre> ?
<Sifre> en iysi yüklim deniyim ;)
<Sifre> quakenet in web clientini deniyorum.
<zfmf> bu google ne cabuk indexliyor ya, nasil yapiyorlar haberi olan? sitede üyeler yanlis bir adrese gidince bana otomatik mail gidiyor, saniye gecmiyorki ayni adresi google de deniyor indexlemeye? bu nedir ki?windows un icinde bir google trojanimi var ne bu ya:D
<zfmf> bide üc bes kez deniyor adami deli ediyo
<Sifre> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (at webchat.freenode.net)
<zfmf> sifre hala clientmi ariyon :D
<Sifre> zfmf olabilir..
<Sifre> araþtýrmalara devam ;)
<Sifre> bunu daha çok beðendim :b
<suigeneris> Sifre qwebirc
<Sifre> onu biliyorum.
<suigeneris> zfmf ah bir bilsem keşke. SEO için kursa gitmeyi bile düşünüyorum
<Sifre> zfmf in dediði gibi her tiklanan indexleniyorsa trojen vardýr :b
<suigeneris> razıyım öyle truva atına
<zfmf> yok buldum sanki google webmaster tools meta tagi yapiyor herhalde
<Sifre> :D
<zfmf> birdahaki update de yok edicem
<zfmf> akalim nolcek
<zfmf> :d
<zfmf> b*
<Sifre> ahaha býrak kalsýn :b
<Sifre> millet indexlemek için uðraþýr :D
<Sifre> sen kaçýyon :))
<zfmf> usta onlar hata sayfalari
<zfmf> onlari indexlemesede olur
<Sifre> ne zarari var :p
<suigeneris> birisi bir zamanlar bana php siteler daha kolay indeksleniyor demişti
<Sifre> zfmf
<zfmf> zarari durmadan outtlook umda mail geldi mesaji geliy
<zfmf> suigeneris:  sacmalik :D
<Sifre> hangi sistemi kullanýyosun?
<Sifre> Wordpress
<Sifre> google kanka ...
<zfmf> yok firmanin projesi ben yazdim php zend framework filan fistan
<Sifre> birde bir seo kurdun mu tamamdir.
<Sifre> hm MAÞALLAH
<Sifre> hocam kýyýda kosede bir host vardir :b
<zfmf> wordpress de cok kurduk kullandik :d
<Sifre> bagis kabul ediyorum :P
<zfmf> kullanmadigimiz kalmdi :D
<Sifre> oyle :b
<zfmf> var dedimya yilda 50 euro :D
<Sifre> zuha :D
<Sifre> behalþi
<Sifre> behali
<suigeneris> ne o yılda 50€?
<Sifre> host
<Sifre> zfmf haci orada tam metalasmissiniz :p
<zfmf> metalasmissinz da nedir :D
<zfmf> phaalimi
<zfmf> daha ucuzunu bulursan :D
<zfmf> haber et ordan bi root alam:d
<Sifre> hm
<Sifre> ;)
<Sifre> 10 gb lik vps ni alirim bulursam :D
<suigeneris> root derken vps mi?
<Sifre> 50 euro ya ne kadarlik
<Sifre> ozelliklerden bahsediyon?
<suigeneris> ds mi?
<zfmf> vps den nolur dedicated
<Sifre> sen vps verirsin :b
<zfmf> asla vermem :d
<Sifre> hhahaha
<wingless> ufak ve ucuz vps lazımsa burada listesi var http://www.lowendbox.com
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Low End Box - Cheap VPS Hosting Providers Listing & Reviews (at www.lowendbox.com)
<Sifre> vps host için ideal olamaz.
<Sifre> ama ds alan birinden vpsyi host icin kullanmak ideal olabilir :)
<Sifre> wingless bakiyorum
<Sifre> ileride DS almayý dusunuyorum..
<Sifre> Nerden tavsiye edersiniz?
<varadero> ben hic ds veya vps almadim
<varadero> ama utf8 kullanabiliyorum
<Sifre> :))
<wingless> ahah
<Sifre> ya hocam idare et xchat,konversation, kullanacagim gunlerde
<Sifre> olacak :P
<zfmf> almanyadan al hetzner :d
<suigeneris> heh
<zfmf> tavsiye ederim
<Sifre> DS mi
<zfmf> he
<Sifre> sitesi ne?
<Sifre> bisey cikmadi
<Sifre> guglede
<zfmf> hetzner.de
<Sifre> alaman ds guzel degil diyorlar
<zfmf> fiyatlar normal, baglamiyo seni kafana eski iki ay sonra bas git
<zfmf> kim diyo :D
<Sifre> en iyi usa
<Sifre> diyorlar
<Sifre> agzi olan konusuyor.
<Sifre> zfmf yoksa bu senin mi ?
<zfmf> usa uzak :D
<Sifre> hhhahaha
<zfmf> tr ye yakin olan hetzner
<Sifre> anldm
<zfmf> teski benim olsa
<Sifre> caktirma :b
<Sifre> senin demi :P
<zfmf> herhalde :D
<Sifre> :))
<Sifre> eee bize hemseri kiyagi ?
<Sifre> yok mu
<Sifre> turkuz yaa
<zfmf> var %50
<zfmf> fazla ödemek istersin sen
<zfmf> onu silerim :D
<zfmf> almam
<Sifre> tamam bunu 5 taksit yapariz birde veresiye
<Sifre> oldu mu tamamdir
<Sifre> lskjflkasjd
<Sifre> :))
<Sifre> olunca veririm?
<zfmf> oldu tabi
<zfmf> kac taksit
<Sifre> "eee ben kazanacam ki sana verim"
<Sifre> sdkjflaks
<zfmf> serveri okadara böleyim
<Sifre> eee haci isler nasil
<Sifre> birak beni yaa
<Sifre> bizim yegen var issiz onu yanina verelim?
<Sifre> aksdjflkasd
<zfmf> ne bilir yegen
<Sifre> oda arkadasini alir
<Sifre> arkadasida arkadasini oyle
<Sifre> herseyi bilir aga?
<suigeneris> hostsearch.com'da da DS Amerika'daysa uzak dur diyorlar
<Sifre> hm
<Sifre> all alla
<zfmf> e uzak
<zfmf> her request de amerikaya git gel :D
<zfmf> kolay degil
<Sifre> zfmf hacim bunun turkce
<Sifre> bolumu yok mu ?
<Sifre> insan bi yapar ya demi
<zfmf> yok
<zfmf> almanca ingilizce var:D
<Sifre> o kadar hemserilerin girecek..
<Sifre> hangini alim?
<zfmf> türk bayragi olsa orda
<Sifre> :D
<zfmf> adamlar büyüyemezdi :D
<suigeneris> zfmf bunu diyen Amerikalı
<Sifre> zxhkjsdfhaksjdhfa
<zfmf> suigeneris: dogru demis
<zfmf> x4 yeter sana
<Sifre> peki almanyaya gideceðimize istanbuldan neden almiyoz :P
<Sifre> ora daha yakin bir saat uzak :B
<zfmf> ayni fiyata bulursan al tabe
<zfmf> ben istanbuldakileri bilmem
<zfmf> sen sordun ben yazdim
<Sifre> tmm hacim eyv
<Sifre> 1024 MB DDR400 RAM
<Sifre> 2x 160 GB SATA HDD
<suigeneris> bu akşam ispanyolca kursum var yaşasın :)
<Sifre> porke?
<Sifre> suigeneris :)
<zfmf> o boktan  gibi 400 lük
<zfmf> ama hardware konusunda varadero ya sor
<zfmf> o  usta
<suigeneris> por que bir kere
<Sifre> :))
<Sifre> bi tanidik hep porke derdi.
<Sifre> ordan kalma yoksa ben sucsuzum...
<suigeneris> okunuş porke tamam
<Sifre> hakliymisim :P
<Sifre> haci zfmf: 400 lük derken?
<Sifre> x4 mu
<varadero> cpu su neymiş
<varadero> ddr400 önemli deil cpu önemli
<Sifre> bi sn .
<Sifre> AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+
<Sifre> 4x 1024 MB DDRII PC667 RAM
<Sifre> 2x 400 GB SATA HDD
<Sifre> malum 100mbit and Unlimited Trafic :p
<Sifre> kac lira eder aylik bu sence varadero
<Sifre> 12*100=1200
<digitaloktay> 32nm sind doch wegen der Wärmeentwicklung eher von Vorteil? oder irre ich?
<digitaloktay> XE85
<digitaloktay> BIOS-Overclocker
<digitaloktay> 19.08.2010 12:18
<digitaloktay> AW: Intel Core i7-990X unterwegs: Übertaktet auf 5,0 GHz
<digitaloktay> Quote: (Zitat von Sauerland)
<digitaloktay> Ob das kaum ein Board schafft sagt ja nicht, das es jemand mit einem passenden Board geschafft hat. Sowas hört sich wohl mehr nach einer Ausrede an.
<digitaloktay> ließ meine Beiträge bitte ordentlich - Ich habe nicht gesagt das man es überhaupt nicht schafft - oder bedeutet für dich "kaum ein" das es überhaupt keines schafft?
<digitaloktay> Quote: (Zitat von Sauerland)
<digitaloktay> Im Forum kannst du ja mal stöbern.
<digitaloktay> i7 920 - 5.299Mhz mit Dice bei 1,52V
<digitaloktay> i7 950 - 5.460Mhz mit Dice bei 1,49V
<digitaloktay> i7 975 - 5.524Mhz mit LN2
<Sifre> vas
<digitaloktay> i7 980x - 5.210 Mhz mit KoKü bei 1,6V
<digitaloktay> selam varadero BrozaC
<digitaloktay> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/medium/2010/08/Xeon_X5690.png
<wingless> noluo lan
<digitaloktay> s.a Sifre
<Sifre> a.s digitaloktay
<Sifre> :d
<Sifre> oyun icin pc verdi saolsun ;)
<digitaloktay> yanlislikla oldu kusura bakmayin
<varadero> slm digitaloktay
<Sifre> koptum
<Sifre> s.a
<Sifre> zfmf
<Sifre> hocam
<Sifre> alacagimiz DS larda Cpanel de dahil mi?
<Sifre> zfmf
<zfmf> hetznerde yok panel filan
<zfmf> onlari extra aliyon
<zfmf> ama gerek yok syscp kurarsinoldu bitti masallah
<zfmf> hem kolay
<zfmf> hem beles
<Sifre> Syscp mi
<Sifre> kurmustum sanki de
<Sifre> iy degildi sanqi :S
<Sifre> kurmustum bunu...
<Sifre> Cpanel samiyor mu?
<Sifre> hetzner
<zfmf> yanda paketler olcak
<zfmf> plesk satiyo ayda 8 euro
<zfmf> gerek yok syscp her isini görürü
<Sifre> tumden alamiyoz mu
<zfmf> tümden?
<Sifre> lisans i
<Sifre> alamiyoz mu
<Sifre> mesela key verir
<Sifre> vs..
<Sifre> kullanirim
<Sifre> gibisinden?
<Sifre> cpanel yada plesk
<Sifre> hocam ben marka olmak isticem..
<Sifre> kendim icin Syscp
<Sifre> haklisiniz.
<Sifre> hic sorun olmaz..
<zfmf> onu direk parallels.com dan bak
<zfmf> ordan alrisin
<Sifre> bir msql ye yarýcak.. kullanicilar icin.
<zfmf> plesk i lisansiyla
<Sifre> hm
<Sifre> illegal gormustum plesk
<Sifre> dogru olmaz demi.
<Sifre> crack
<zfmf> yok urasirsin bosa
<zfmf> acik cikar filan
<Sifre> hm
<zfmf> sen beni dinle syscp sana yeter
<zfmf> herseyi yapa biliyon
<zfmf> vhost
<zfmf> mysql
<zfmf> email
<zfmf> hesap bile cikariyo
<zfmf> php ayarlari filan sitan
<zfmf> fistan
<Sifre> ;)
<varadero> hypervm i çok sevdim ben
<varadero> hoş bir icat
<Sifre> zfmf kesinlikle oyle..
<Sifre> ama sen sattigin zaman "bune ln "
<Sifre> dedirtmemen gerek ;)
<Sifre> sen ben icin sorun olmaz.
<zfmf> yenimi o varadero
<varadero> eski
<zfmf> Sifre: isten anlamiyan plesk de zaten kaybolur
<zfmf> ne yapcani bulamaz
<varadero> vps yaratmak için  süper bişi zfmf jboss lari ona geçiriyorum ben
<zfmf> isten anlamiyana zaten bu syscp yani normal müsterilere
<Sifre> :))
<zfmf> bilgileri nekadarki
<zfmf> hadi ya bi bakam bende hafta sonu belesmi
<Sifre> anladim
<Sifre> zfmf
<Sifre> sunucuya hakimiyeti iyi mi dersin?
<Sifre> yahu beles zaten onu denerim.
<Sifre> Hypervm
<Sifre> belesti sanki?
<varadero> beleş
<zfmf> sifre syscp ninmi iyi iyi
<zfmf> ayari cakiyon db ye kayit
<Sifre> tamam.
<zfmf> ayarliyan cronlari her bes dk
<zfmf> 2,3 yildir kurulu hetzner serverlerinde calisan syscp ler var
<Sifre> hersey 5dk diyosun.
<zfmf> ikl hatta mod_php yüklüydü
<zfmf> ardindan fcgi ye gecis bile yaptirdim
<zfmf> güzel olsan syscp destekledi sorunsuzca tüm herseyi
<zfmf> iki da yapa bilrisin
<varadero> zfmf hypervm dene
<varadero> bence
<zfmf> varadero:  hafta sonu denicem vakit bulursam bakalim
<Sifre> hypervm DS icin nasil?
<Sifre> varadero
<zfmf> evde bi kuram
<varadero> acaip basit kurulumu
<varadero> bir centos kur sh scripti var çalıştır bitti
<zfmf> xen den iyimi
<Sifre> varadero
<Sifre> Hypervm DS icin ideal mi?
<Sifre> zfmf neden Hypervm bakmiyoz?
<Sifre> ki
<Sifre> Peki
<Sifre> kullanici satis islemleri icin?
<zfmf> onada bak da onu kullanicilara sunamassin o senin icin
<Sifre> haklisin.
<Sifre> zfmf satis islemleri icin?
<varadero> zfmf ticketing bile var
<varadero> hypervm de
<Sifre> AWBS
<Sifre> ile entegre oluyormus
<Sifre> hic kurmadim awbs
<Sifre> kuran var mi
<varadero> zfmf kaç server vardi sizin
<varadero> ?
<Sifre> HyperVM will work on:
<Sifre> CentOS 5, Fedora 2,3,4,5,6, RHEL 5
<Sifre> Ubuntu icin olmaz mi :S
<Sifre> Centosu sevmiyom
<Sifre> nedense
<varadero> olmaz ubuntuya
<Sifre> tuh
<varadero> centos güzeldir
<Sifre> cabuk cokuyodu
<Sifre> vps de
<varadero> çökmez centos
<Sifre> peki
<varadero> kurcalıyorlardır
<Sifre> centos un 4 iydi
<Sifre> birde
<varadero> centos 5.5 gayet iyi
<zfmf> isyerinde iki xen var
<zfmf> demosuna bakiyom bunedir ya:D
<varadero> hmm ozaman hypervm çok fazla işine yaramaya bilir :d
<varadero> zfmf açayım sana
<Sifre> Musteriler icin nasil yaiyosunuz?
<varadero> hypeervm kontrol panel ?
<Sifre> Musteriler icin nasil yapiyosunuz?
<varadero> benim müşterim yok
<varadero> hosting vb  işlerle ilgilenmiyorum
<zfmf> nerde acican
<zfmf> demoya bakiyom
<varadero> benim local centos da var
<zfmf> bu ucmus ya
<varadero> vbox da
<Sifre> http://lxcenter.org/software/hypervm/hypervm-installation
<ubuntu-tr> Title: HyperVM Installation | LxCenter (at lxcenter.org)
<varadero> zfmf dehşet bişi hypervm
<Sifre> varadero: Cpanel den iyi mi?
<Sifre> onun kadar var mi
<varadero> http://www.linuxsever.com/forum/hypervm/25-hypervm-kurulumu.html
<varadero> cpanel le alaksı yok çok
<zfmf> xen server leride ekliye biliyorsun buna
<varadero> ben cpanel den iğrenirim
<varadero> ama hypervm yi severim
<varadero> zfmf evet :d
<varadero> datacenter ekliyorsun zfmf iki datacenter arası vm leri tıklayarak taşıyor :d
<varadero> tüm server ler tek ekranda
<zfmf> harika bisi ya
<zfmf> privat serverleride ekle herseyi biyerden yap tek interface de
<varadero> evet vm konusunda opensource gördüğüm en harika şey
<varadero> zfmf süperde raporlaması var
<varadero> her vm i ayrı grafikle raporluyor
<varadero> snapshot al anlık görüntü al template oluştur
<varadero> clone yap
<zfmf> tüm linkleri gezemye bi hafta gerek yaw:D
<varadero> zfmf :D üstelik centos host a openvz le suse, ubuntu aklina ne gelirse ekleyebiliyorsun
<varadero> centos 6 çıksada eğlensek
<Sifre> kullanici icin demo var mi
<Sifre> ?
<Sifre> bulamadim
<varadero> ben kendime kurdum :)
<varadero> öyle inceledim demo aramadım
<Sifre> :D
<Sifre> hocam
<Sifre> bi
<zfmf> http://demo.hypervm.com:8888/
<varadero> zfmf hemide beleş
<zfmf> valla cok hos a benziyo iyice kurcalamak lazim
<varadero> ben 1 ay test ettim
<varadero> çok başarılı
<varadero> server leri buna geçiricem
<varadero> redhat a kuracaksan aklında olsun register olmamış redhat a kurmuyor kendini
<zfmf> centos e kruarim ben
<varadero> en temizi
<varadero> Redhat template gönderirim ben sana :)
<varadero> openvz için
<zfmf> ok ben bi kukram bulurum seni
<mIRCTR-337781> ram durumu nasil
<mIRCTR-337781> bunun
<varadero> mIRCTR-337781 sorun çok açık olmadı kanımca
<sifre> kaç mb RAM kullaniyosun sen mesela?
<varadero> hiç bişi kullanmıyor
<sifre> hm
<varadero> xen ve openvz kendi ihtiyaçlarından dolayı kullanır
<varadero> openvz de her vz yaklaşık 10 mbyte ram e mal olyor
<sifre> yani bu cpanel isi gorur diyosun.
<sifre> msql
<sifre> mail vs.
<varadero> cepanel işi görürmü bana sorma
<varadero> zfmf e sor
<varadero> ben hayatımda cpanel kullanmadım
<varadero> sevmemde
<sifre> iyi ya cpanel nesi var ki :)
<varadero> benim hoşuma gitmiyor
<varadero> 2-3 kere kullanmak zorunda kaldım
<varadero> iğrenç bişi
<varadero> hypervm de zaten benden başkası kullanmıcak
<varadero> kendime kuruyorum ben onu
<sifre> yok ya HyperVM guzelmis.
<sifre> :p
<sifre> tr dil destegi var mi?
<sifre> gordum
<sifre> gordum
<sifre> :)
<sifre> Appearance for client-admin - Language :Turkish
<varadero> türkçe kullanmıyorum ben
<varadero> garip oluyor
<varadero> gerçi hiç bişiyi türkçe kullanmıyorum
<sifre> hic bisey bilmeyen kullanici gozu ile baq ;)
<sifre> peki hocam
<sifre> diyelim bunu da yapti
<sifre> AWBS sart demi?
<sifre> Kredi karti ile direk kullanici domain host
<sifre> alabilmesi icin?
<sifre> bunu yaptin mi
<sifre> (yapsam peygamberligimi ilan ederim :))
<sifre> espiriydi ;)
<varadero> ben kaçtım
<varadero> yada 10 dk varmış daha
<varadero> zfmf inceledinmi
<varadero> yeterince ? :)
<sifre> http://demo.kloxo.com:7778/
<sifre> bu nesi
<varadero> benim portlarım kapalı giremem o port a
<varadero> kloxo içinde gelio ama zaten
<varadero> hiç bakma kloxo ya
<sifre> hmm
<sifre> peki hocam cok saol varol..
<varadero> webhosting yapıyorsan onun paneli zfmf
<varadero> sifre sormuş
<varadero> pardon
<suigeneris> sifre baq değil bak
<sifre> tamam
<sifre> peki subay^^
<sifre> suigeneris
<sifre> varadero hocam: webhosting icin HeyperVM yetersiz mi ki?
<varadero> sifre önce şu soruyu soruyorsun
<varadero> varadero : hayatında hiç web hosting yaptınmı ? yada en azından webhosting yapan bir yerden host satın aldınmı ?
<sifre> hm
<sifre> mý?
<sifre> varadero
<varadero> yapmadım almadım
<sifre> peki
<sifre> hocam HyperVM yi nicin kullaniyorsun?
<suigeneris> keşke godaddy'ye payarı yıllık vermeseydim
<suigeneris> yavaşmış
<suigeneris> parayı*
<sifre> :D
<sifre> iyki bende almamisim
<sifre> zzl.org takiliyom
<sifre> ama lanet olsun fizezilla da aktarimda kesilmeler oluyor
<sifre> ve istahimi kesti:s
<varadero> web siteside yapmadım hayatımda
<suigeneris> sifre burasının beleş haricinde bir planı yok mu?
<varadero> sifre openvz ve virtual serverleri yönetmek için
<sifre> anladim varadero.
<sifre> o serverler ne icin kýllaniliyor?
<sifre> senirim orasiyla ilgilenmiyorsun?
<varadero> server lik yapmak için
<sifre> dogrumu anladim.
<varadero> web server i deiller
<sifre> Cs?
<varadero> CS de deiller :)
<sifre> eee
<sifre> IRC?
<varadero> oda deil :)
<sifre> hym
<suigeneris> Creative Suite?
<varadero> deil
<sifre> sirket serveri mi
<suigeneris> yedek?
<varadero> evet sifre
<sifre> :b
<varadero> suigeneris yedekleme içinde var 2 linux
<varadero> ama bi iş yaptıkları yok
<sifre> iyde hocam mesela
<varadero> yedekleme için linux server kullanmıyoruz
<sifre> ne gibi islemler yapiyorsunuz
<sifre> mesela sirketin dosyalarini saklamak disinda.
<varadero> oracle , Jboss , loadbalancer , oracle application , java
<varadero> vb vb
<sifre> amac nedir
<sifre> bunlarla
<sifre> saydiklariniz hk bilgim yok.
<sifre> merkez bir pc vardir
<varadero> merkez bir pc yok
<varadero> bizde
<sifre> ne sektoru desem
<sifre> daha mantikli olmaz mi
<sifre> oyle bir sekillendiririz.
<sifre> kafamizda.
<varadero> boş ver  :) sektörü söyleyemem
<varadero> 10-12 sektör
<sifre> banka?
<sifre> :)
<varadero> tek yapıda
<sifre> tek ozellestirileli cok oldu :P
<varadero> bunlarin ne olduğunu bilmiyorsan
<varadero> sektörü bilsen neyi hesaplicaksinki
<varadero> ?
<sifre> mesela bir tavuk sirketi olsa.
<sifre> nelerin veri olarak alinabilecegi
<sifre> ni tahayyul ederiz :)
<varadero> sanmam :)
<sifre> gibi gibi
<varadero> 20 kişinin çalıştığı deilde 5000 kişinin çalıştığı tavuk şirketinde değişir herşey
<sifre> hea
<sifre> seydir ya bu
<sifre> Telekom?
<varadero> deil
<sifre> Turkcell:))
<sifre> Vodafone?
<sifre> kjfkaljsdfa
<sifre> vay arkads
<varadero> cılkı çıktı kahve alim
<sifre> :)))
<zfmf> sifre:  bosa zorlama söylemez :d
<varadero> ayıptır şirket bilgileri nette verilirmi
<sifre> yani.
<sifre> ;)
<sifre> ama
<zfmf> bilmem verilmezmi
<zfmf> :D
<sifre> hosting
<zfmf> reklam a ihtiyacin varsa verirsin
<zfmf> :D
<sifre> yapmadigi kesin:))
<sifre> zfmf oha :D
<zfmf> sirket senin degilse reklam olsa nolru olmasa nolur
<zfmf> yok hosting yapmiyo :D
<sifre> sen onu birakta haci bir ftp vermedin su garip ve derbeder hemserine :p
<zfmf> ne ftp si
<sifre> 50euro suz olanýndan:b
<zfmf> puaha onu kizilay verir :D
<zfmf> ben kizilaymiyim
<sifre> :))
<varadero> backup ii geldi suigeneris in aklina bakayimda gece aramasinlar
<sifre> sana geri doner? yol su olarak
<sifre> zfmf
<zfmf> varadero:  gecedemi calisan vear sizde
<sifre> cennette huri olarakta donebilecegi kesindir :b
<zfmf> cennete girecemizin garantisi varmi :D
<sifre> girebilirsinin garantisi yok ama
<sifre> girebilirsin her zaman girememekten iyiditr.
<zfmf> kazanmicagim ise girmem :d
<sifre> :))
<sifre> reklam veririm?
<varadero> zfmf server ler durmazki
<sifre> reklama ihtiyacin vardir?
<varadero> iş  dursa backup başlar
<zfmf> gece aramasinlar yazdinda insan var kastettim
<varadero> backup operatörleri arar
<zfmf> sifre: reklam ihtiyacim yok, para ihtiyacim var:D
<sifre> ahahaha
<sifre> tamam iste reklam demek para demek :))
<varadero> reklam dan paramı kazanılır yah
<sifre> herkes senden host alir olmadi cay icmeye gelir icmiskende host alir :b
<sifre> varadero :)
<sifre> neden kazanilmasin?
<sifre> illa tikla kazan olacak degil ya..
<varadero> neyse kaçtım
<sifre> varadero
<sifre> hocam sen vps de acmiyorsunudr:)
<sifre> sadece veri al veri ver.
<zfmf> varadero:  reklamdan cok para kazanilir
<zfmf> online reklam ama
<sifre> kaydet sil duzenle:)
<zfmf> digg.com zamaninda sade google reklamindan 300 bin dolar kazaniyodu ayda :D
<sifre> Speicherplatz: (host mu)
<sifre> demek
<zfmf> host ne hdd nin yanind yaziyodur o
<sifre> webhosting
<sifre> bolumunde ki bu
<sifre> Speicherplatz
<sifre> nedemek haci?
<sifre> sen alamanca bilmiyor musn?
<zfmf> almanca biliyomda türkcesini bilmiyom
<zfmf> :D
<sifre> # Disk space 2 GB
<sifre> Disk alani
<sifre> :))
<sifre> en cevirdim siteyi
<sifre> iyimis.
<zfmf> he ondan
<sifre> Godday
<sifre> Plesk satiyormus
<zfmf> taktin plesk e :D
<zfmf> syscp diyorum sana
<zfmf> http://demo.syscp.org/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: SysCP (at demo.syscp.org)
<sifre> peki
<sifre> bunu kullanacam.
<sifre> sunujcuyuýda hertz den alacam.
<sifre> satis icin ne kullanim?
<sifre> bir fikrin vr mi?
<zfmf> satis derken?
<sifre> yahu mesela adam host alacak?
<sifre> 100 mb
<sifre> beni mi ariyacak hep
<suigeneris> ubercart kullan
<sifre> saglam mi?
<suigeneris> tabii
<suigeneris> hatta drupal+ubercart kullan
<sifre> hm
<sifre> http://demo.ubercart.org/
<sifre> bakiyorum.
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Catalog | Ubercart Demo (at demo.ubercart.org)
<zfmf> yaparsin bi site bir kac select elementiyle sonra mailine göndertirsin
<zfmf> yapilacak ise degmez ama
<zfmf> adamin senden host almasi icin sirketinin adinin büyük olmasi lazim
<zfmf> üc bes host icin onca ise gerek yok
<sifre> hocam
<sifre> bak simdi.
<suigeneris> paypal benden $0.89 kesti
<suigeneris> 89¢
<sifre> Once Telekomikasyondan Sertifikamý alacam.
<sifre> com.tr li guzel de bir domain.
<sifre> gerisi Allah kerim?
<sifre> tamam mi?
<suigeneris> www.nic.tr
<sifre> yani.
<zfmf> tamam eee
<sifre> sunucumu alacam.
<suigeneris> http://www.nic.tr
<ubuntu-tr> Title: |||| nic.tr |||| (at www.nic.tr)
<sifre> hocam biliyorum... suigeneris
<suigeneris> heh, http olmayınca kabul etmiyor
<sifre> nelerin gerekli oldugunu..
<sifre> :p
<sifre> com.tr icin nelerin gerekli oldugunu biliyorum.
<sifre> ve zor degil.
<sifre> aslinda AWBS alsam?
<zfmf> awbs nedir
<suigeneris> ben de soracaktım tam
<sifre> satis scripti
<sifre> ubercart cok guvensiz
<sifre> duruyor.
<zfmf> usta hersey güzelde
<sifre> mesela http://www.sifre.com.tr :p
<zfmf> kendini nasil duyurcan
<ubuntu-tr> Title: :: Þifre Yayýnlarý :: (at www.sifre.com.tr)
<sifre> ohaa
<sifre> :))))))))))))
<zfmf> kim gelcekde sitenden siparis vercek
<zfmf> nezaman siparis script i yaparsin biliyon
<sifre> ahahah
<zfmf> ha ayda 1000 siparis alirsin , kendin elle olusturamassin hepsini
<zfmf> ozaman isi otomatige baglarsin
<sifre> http://www.awbs.com/demo.php
<zfmf> ondan öncesi fasa fiso
<ubuntu-tr> Title: AWBS - Advanced Webhost Billing System - formerly DRAMS (at www.awbs.com)
<sifre> hmm
<sifre> haklisin zfmf
<sifre> hatta supersin.
<sifre> daha mantikli
<sifre> acele etmemek gerek..
<zfmf> aynen öyle
<zfmf> se kücük basla
<zfmf> büyürsen zaten firma olursun
<zfmf> ozamanda gerisi gelir
<sifre> ins. zfmf
<sifre> ozaman soyle yapim.
<sifre> buyu bir sunucu almim?
<sifre> 100 liralik bir sunucu yeter
<zfmf> 100 lira / ayda ? /yilda?
<sifre> syocp
<sifre> cok mu gene?
<zfmf> aydami yildami diye soruyorum
<sifre> ayda
<zfmf> ayda 100 liralik yeter
<zfmf> cok bile :D ise iyice asilmassan
<sifre> ama sey yapmak lazim
<sifre> kapasite ile satisi denklestirmek gerek
<sifre> ya benim hayal ucuz ve kaliteli hizmet vermek
<sifre> ve guvenilir.
<sifre> belgemi almadanda asla baslamicam!
<zfmf> ne belgesi
<sifre> telekomikasyon izin belgesi.
<sifre> yapabilmek icin.
<zfmf> sen bu 100 tl lik serveri doldur kapasitesini zorla
<zfmf> ondan sonra daha kapasiteli bisiler buluruz
<sifre> ve yerel telefon 212 cep 542 / twitter / facebook / Skype
<zfmf> xen, hypervm ;)
<sifre> hm
<sifre> insanin kendisini guvende hissetmesini hatta birsey olursa parasinin iade edileceiginin
<sifre> garantisini verecegim
<sifre> olmazsa tamam olursa devam..
<suigeneris> sifre sen bir dene, eğer başarırsan ben de girerim belki
<sifre> tamam hocam.
<sifre> destekleriniz beklerim..
<sifre> teknik anlamda :S
<suigeneris> (hatta beraber iş yapabiliriz belki)
<sifre> ;)
<sifre> neden olmasin?
<sifre> ya hocam
<sifre> valla yapabiliriz
<sifre> burada kac kisi var?
<sifre> 19
<suigeneris> 19
<sifre> bu ondokuz kisi
<sifre> velhasil
<sifre> 7 milyara seslenecek?
<sifre> dusunun?
<sifre> sen ben gelmissin
<sifre> birlesmis.
<sifre> daha guclu olunur.
<sifre> zaten hedef buyuk hostingcile.r
<sifre> 50 liaradan asagi host vermiyorlar.
<sifre> biz 25 liaradan versek..
<sifre> 400 gb i yilliga vuralim?
<sifre> mesela 250 mb i 25 liradan verelim?
<sifre> ki Trafik limitsiz?
<sifre> kim hayir der?
<sifre> ;)
<sifre> simdi
<zfmf> limitsiz trafiklere kanma hetznerdede öyle 1 tb den sonra hizi kesiyorlar sanirim
<sifre> 400 gb / 250 mb
<sifre> 1tb az mi?
<sifre> haci
<sifre> ;)
<sifre> 1000 gb
<sifre> :)
<sifre> ki
<zfmf> litmisiz dersen bizim halk bokunu cikarir :d
<sifre> hayali bir limit koyarsin.. yazili olarak..
<sifre> nedir 500 gb.
<sifre> bitti.
<sifre> :)
<sifre> olmadi sen sinirlarsin.
<sifre> 400 gb / 250 mb
<sifre> zfmf bunu yapsana
<sifre> ne yapar?
<sifre> 8000 milyar mi?
<sifre> simdi saglamasani yapalim.
<zfmf> 1600 filan yapar
<zfmf> *25
<zfmf> 41000 de:D
<zfmf> 1600 siteyi bi servere sigdirman zor :d
<zfmf> sigarda kaliteden cok hantalligi konusuluru :d
<sifre> hm
<zfmf> usta sen isi büyütte gerisi kolay
<zfmf> :D
<sifre> :))
<zfmf> is büyüdükce bütce büyür
<zfmf> bütce büyüdükce varadero transfer edersin senin firmaya :D
<zfmf> o halleder:D
<zfmf> bütceyi büyütme isini hah a:D
<sifre> :))
<sifre> haci bu senin almanlarda
<sifre> win & linux
<sifre> karisik mi
<sifre> sadece linux mi
<zfmf> winde satiyorlar sanirim
<zfmf> bakam
<zfmf> ne istersen
<sifre> pahali olur.
<sifre>  1 GB  Disk Alaný
<sifre> 5 GB (5000 Mega Byte)data transfer
<sifre> 20 POP3/IMAP4 email accounts
<zfmf> win, fedora, centos, ubutnu , suse vs
<sifre> tmm.ç
<sifre> bak bi
<sifre>  1 GB  Disk Alaný
<sifre> 5 GB (5000 Mega Byte)data transfer
<sifre> 20 POP3/IMAP4 email accounts
<sifre> 20 $ a satiyor isimtescil...
<zfmf> kim
<sifre> sacma degil mi?
<sifre> isimtescil.net
<zfmf> domain icindemi
<sifre> adamlar cakal ama?
<sifre> hayir
<sifre> dikkat et
<sifre>  1 GB  Disk Alaný
<sifre> 5 GB (5000 Mega Byte)data transfer
<sifre> 20 POP3/IMAP4 email accounts
<sifre> burada ne fark ettin?
<sifre> soyle bakalim..
<zfmf> hic ne fark edicem :? bandwith cok düsük
<sifre> buda ne demek oluyor?
<sifre> siz beni dosyalarinizla hantallatamazsiniz.
<sifre> alin size 1 gb;)
<sifre> baska aciklamasi var mi ;)
<sifre> biz bunu
<sifre> soyle pazarlasak?
<sifre> 500 MB Alan 100 GB BW Sadece 20 TL ;)
<sifre> yada
<sifre> biraz mb tan kurtaralim :p
<sifre> 400 MB Alan 100 GB BW Sadece 20 TL ;)
<sifre> 400 mb lik pek site olmz.
<sifre> oyle site olur mu?
<sifre> sizce :)
<sifre> yahu drupal Wp Joomla en fazla 10 MB
<sifre> eh 150 mb te resimler olsa :)
<sifre> yine cok
<zfmf> :D
<sifre> ideal demi?
<zfmf> onu isten anlamiyana sorucan :d
<sifre> sen soyle ozaman:D
<zfmf> 100 gb iyi ama
<sifre> yetmez mi?
<zfmf> goz dolduruyo
<sifre> nasil olsun soyle
<sifre> haci
<zfmf> bilmem usta piyasayi arastirmak lazim
<zfmf> boyle isler iki sayfaya bakipda olmaz
<zfmf> tam bir business plan lazim
<sifre> en ucuz
<sifre> isimtesicil
<zfmf> neyi kaca needicun :D
<sifre> yillardir bilirm.
<sifre> dur
<zfmf> yoksa baatarsin
<sifre> bitane daha gosterim
<sifre> bunlarda arttirmis alani..
<sifre> ihs.com.tr
<sifre> Alan  	1000 MB
<sifre> Trafik  	10 GB/Ay
<sifre> Fiyat  	59,95 TL / YIL
<sifre> http://www.ihs.com.tr/hosting.html?urun=PHP%20A
<ubuntu-tr> Title: IHS - Web Hosting - Alan Adı Kaydı - Domain Kayıt - ICANN Accredited Registrar (at www.ihs.com.tr)
<sifre> buyrun.
<sifre> birde
<sifre> Web Hosting:	1 GB
<sifre> Mail Hosting:	20 Adet
<sifre> Aylýk Trafik:	15 GB
<sifre> Yönlendirme:	Sýnýrsýz
<sifre> Alt Domain:	4 Adet
<sifre> MySQL DB:	2 Adet
<sifre> 39,99 $
<zfmf> bunlaarda yillid diyo ama
<sifre> https://www.markum.net/list/list.asp?Hosting=&ktgr_id=295
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Hosting (at www.markum.net)
<zfmf> 5 tl ayda
<sifre> hepsi yýllik haci:))
<sifre> naptin..
<zfmf> 20 lerdemi yillikdi
<sifre> bende yillk verecem?
<sifre> hea
<zfmf> ooo :D
<sifre> ne olmus
<sifre> :D
<sifre> haci
<zfmf> ozaman baya bi bütce lazim sana :d
<sifre> 20 dolar ama?
<sifre> 20 tl degil
<zfmf> kac tl yapar
<sifre> 30 lira
<sifre> aslinda zfmf
<sifre> sana bisey diyim mi
<zfmf> usta büyük paralarin yoksa degmez
<zfmf> dsüün 40 tane saticanda serverin parasi cikicak :D
<zfmf> sonra senin paran bilmem ne parasi filan cok i s:d
<sifre> ana para cikmaz mi
<sifre> diyosun
<zfmf> bu fiyatlara vere bilmen zor
<sifre> birde VPS eklettiðimi dusun?
<zfmf> en az 2-3 yiil para beklemicen
<zfmf> neyden yasican onca yil
<sifre> aylik sabit gelir.
<sifre> ya haci
<sifre> bak simdi en fazla BW 15 GB.
<zfmf> sen sakaryalimisin
<sifre> ben 50 gb dedim mi
<sifre> kim alir onlardan?
<sifre> hayir izmit
<sifre> ama dedigim gibi
<sifre> kiytiriktan
<zfmf> sakaryada haci derler de:D
<sifre> :))
<zfmf> izmitin neresnden
<sifre> bir site uzerinden olmaz.
<sifre> napcan haci :p
<zfmf> puaha :D
<sifre> tanidigin kiz mi var evlendircen mi beni:D
<zfmf> hic sordum
<sifre> dur isler
<sifre> buyusun
<sifre> lksjdflkajsd
<zfmf> daha gencsin bekle bi kac yil
<zfmf> :D
<sifre> :))
<sifre> yok ya bence ideal yasim?
<sifre> 23
<zfmf> evlenmeye var daha
<sifre> bir cocugum olsa 10 sene onara
<zfmf> hayatin tadini cikar birza
<zfmf> para kazan
<sifre> on sene sonra
<sifre> 10 yasnda olur :D
<zfmf> meslek ne is güc?
<sifre> HayalPerest :p
<zfmf> parasida iyi diyorlar :D
<zfmf> muaha
<zfmf> o meslegin
<sifre> :))
<sifre> hahaha
<sifre> suan calismiyom..
<sifre> kpss gircem  sonrasi allah kerim.
<zfmf> kpss ne oluyordu
<zfmf> öss gibi bisimi
<sifre> hihi
<sifre> daha farkli ama Memurluk sinavi.
<zfmf> ha memur olcan iyi ol ol :D
<sifre> demi ;)
<sifre> ben olursam kim bakacak bu islere:S
<sifre> meydaný cakallara birakmicazz
<zfmf> sen ol biz bakariz :D
<sifre> :D
<sifre> vay
<sifre> :D
<sifre> cakal
<zfmf> puahaha
<sifre> olsun haci dunyada 7 milyar insan var
<sifre> :))
<sifre> paylasiriz
<sifre> nolcakk
<sifre> lþksadjflaksjd
<zfmf> dünyayi gc sen
<zfmf> türkiyeden konus
<zfmf> dünya elin amerikalisi sana gelirmi saniyon
<zfmf> elin almani
<zfmf> on euro fazla verir yinede gelmez :D
<sifre> hacim kilicdaroglu fitik olmus
<sifre> :D
<sifre> siyaset tikirinda.
<zfmf> puahah
<sifre> ondan gayri
<zfmf> agzi durmuyo ondandir
<sifre> :D
<sifre> zuhauaha
<zfmf> yakinda tayyipde olur
<sifre> yazik ya
<sifre> nerden biliyon mu
<sifre> :D
<zfmf> tahmin
<sifre> sen var sen
<sifre> KGB MÝ MI5 mi
<sifre> hangisi
<zfmf> one
<sifre> almanlarýn ki neydi
<sifre> Mit gibi bisey haci.
<zfmf> ben ne bilim almanmiyim ben :D
<sifre> nerde ikamet ediyon?
<sifre> pc in bozulursa bakarim bakim onarim 10 euro sana:D
<zfmf> benim pc nin dilinden benden baskasi anlamaz
<zfmf> :D
<sifre> hahahayt:D
<zfmf> avusturya
<sifre> hea
<sifre> benim arkadasta orda diyen cumleler bendede var
<sifre> :))
<sifre> vlhasim hacim suan buranin havasina ters gibi geldik :P
<sifre> nedersin?
<zfmf> hadi ben kacar
<zfmf> daha eve gidicem
<sifre> nereye moruk :D
<zfmf> calisiyoz herhalde
<sifre> twitter takiliyon mu?
<suigeneris> şu an
<zfmf> :d
<zfmf> cok takilmam :D
<zfmf> isten zaman buldukca
<sifre> :b
<zfmf> suigeneris: suan?
<sifre> follow beni followayim seni..
<sifre> ya elin gavurlari bile beni takip ediyor.
<zfmf> ben yilda bir bisi yazarim muaha:D
<zfmf> yarin hallederuk
<sifre> kac takipcin
<sifre> var
<sifre> haci
<zfmf> 5-10
<zfmf> :D
<sifre> pf:D
<sifre> 113 lo
<sifre> :D
<suigeneris> <sifre> vlhasim hacim suan buranin havasina ters gibi geldik :P
<suigeneris> şu an olacak
<zfmf> lo ben iki uc ayda bir girerim
<sifre> suigeneris ;)
<sifre> bende 2 aydir
<sifre> iyi takip ettim
<zfmf> sagol hocam
<sifre> hayal urunu kullanicilar
<sifre> cok takip edilir.
<sifre> sen kendinsen cix
<sifre> cakma kullanicilar da
<zfmf> suigeneris:  keskemi denir teski mi ne denir :d
<sifre> ;)
<zfmf> birkez daha sormustum sanki
<suigeneris> zfmf neye denir o?
<suigeneris> keski olmasın?
<zfmf> teski yapmasaydim gibi
<suigeneris> keşke
<zfmf> soruyoz iste
<zfmf> :D
<sifre> zfmf
<zfmf> teskiyi kim cikardi peki
<suigeneris> element uydurmayın
<sifre> zfmf
<sifre> :))
<zfmf> muaha
<zfmf> sifre:  söyle
<sifre> twit id in ne
<zfmf> ya birak simdi tweet
<zfmf> cikiyom ben yarin artik
<sifre> :b
<sifre> iy haci
<sifre> krzn yarin.
<zfmf> yokyok sende kesin bi sakaryalilik var:d
<sifre> buda "krzn" bu gorusuruz
<sifre> demek bilgin olsun :)
<zfmf> bukadar haci olmaz yoksa
<sifre> yapma hocam ya
<sifre> :D
<zfmf> tahmin ettim
<zfmf> hadin millet ben kacar
<sifre> :))))
<sifre> velhasil logu bos yere doldurmayalim..
<sifre> gerekli bilgiler geride kaliyo!
<sifre> alsdjflaskdj
<sifre> zfmf kib..
<sifre> suigeneris SysCP de Gento kurmamin bir aksakligi
<sifre> cikar mi
<mozakca> merhaba
<sifre> merhaba mozakca
<mozakca> kernel derlemenin işletim sistemine faydası nedir?
<mozakca> daha mı hızlı çalışır bilgisayar
<mozakca> daha mı kararlı olur?
<mozakca> diyelim ki ubuntunun yeni sürümü çıktığında ve güncelleme yapıldığın da yeniden kernel mi derlemek gerekir?
<sifre> bilgim yok hocam..
<sifre> beyler Paypal da diyelim 25 tl lik islem yapildi ne kadar kesilir?
<mozakca> subay^^ yardımı olacak arkadaşlardan rica etsem acaba beni bu konuda bilgilendirebilirler mi?
<wingless> yardım isteyip kaçanlara sinir oluyorum
<wingless> kaçtır bişey söylicem adam gitmiş oluyor
<alicev> :)
<bisanthe> merhabalar, bilgisayar açılırken bazen takılıyor. güç düğmesiyle kapatıp açtığımda düzeliyor. neden olabilir??
<bisanthe> hangi linux sürümünü denediysem sonuç aynı
<wingless> bisanthe: dmesg'de bir hata falan görünüyor mu?
<bisanthe> wingless: dmesg dediğin nedir?
<wingless> program
<wingless> "dmesg | less" yazarak görebilirsin
<bisanthe> terminalde mi?
<wingless> evet
<bisanthe> tamam deneyeyim
<bisanthe> bi dk
<bisanthe> wingless: çooook uzun bir şey çıktı
<bisanthe> ne olduğunu anlayamadım
<wingless> uzundur zaten o :)
<bisanthe> :((
<bisanthe> orda
<bisanthe> neye bakmalıyım??
<bisanthe> error falan
<wingless> "dmesg > asdf" yaparak dosyaya yaz, kopyala, pastebin'e falan yapıştırıp linkini ver
<bisanthe> peki bi dk
<bisanthe> şu dmesg > asdf komutunu beceremedim
<bisanthe> en sonda END var
<bisanthe> oraya da bir şey yazdırmıyor
<bisanthe> wingless??
<wingless> dmesg > asdf dediğinde asdf diye dosya açıp oraya yazması lazım
<wingless> terminalde yapıcaksın bunu yine
<bisanthe> ilk önce dmesg | less diyoruz değil mi?
<Sifre> s.a
<bisanthe> wingless: ardından dmesg > asdf
<bisanthe> ?
<wingless> hayır sadece dmesg > asdf
<wingless> sonra dosyayı açıp kopyala, yapıştır vs
<bisanthe> tamam bi dk
<bisanthe> wingless: pastebin adresi neydi??
<Sifre> yaw selam almayi bilmezmiyiz
<wingless> http://pastebin.ca/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: pastebin - Type, paste, share. (at pastebin.ca)
<bisanthe> wingless: hallettim.. http://pastebin.ca/2001379
<ubuntu-tr> Title: pastebin - bisanthe - post number 2001379 (at pastebin.ca)
<bisanthe> wingless: nasıl? bilgisayarım yaşıyacak mı doktor??
<bisanthe> :)
<wingless> bakıyorum ;p
<wingless> valla hata göremedim ben
<wingless> başka işletim sisteminde de var mı aynı sorun?
<bisanthe> wingless: sadece linuxlarda böyle
<bisanthe> windowsta bir problem yok
<bisanthe> wingless: olsun, yine de ilgilendiğin için teşekkür ederim
<bisanthe> sağol
<wingless> pek işe yaramadı ama
<wingless> önemli değil
<wingless> çözersin umarım
<bisanthe> umarım
<bisanthe> belki yeni sürümlerde hallolur
<wingless> kim bilir :)
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-25
<zfmf> günaydin millet
<suigeneris> BrozaC í, ó ve ñ karakterlerinin hex kodlarını nereden bulabilirim, biliyor musun?
<zfmf> fransizcami bunlar
<suigeneris> Ä°spanyolca
<zfmf> http://unicode.e-workers.de/spanisch.php
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Diakritische Zeichen - Spanisch (at unicode.e-workers.de)
<zfmf> http://unicode.e-workers.de/entities.php
<ubuntu-tr> Title: HTML-Entities (at unicode.e-workers.de)
<zfmf> asagida Nach Sprachen sortierte Tabellen: yaziyo orda dili sece bilün
<suigeneris> senin o ilk verdiğin sayfada hex kodları yok
<suigeneris> unicode2.php'de var
<suigeneris> http://unicode.e-workers.de/unicode2.php
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Unicode und HTML-Entities - Nr. 384 bis 591 (at unicode.e-workers.de)
<suigeneris> şimdilik sadece şunları çıkartabiliyorum ¿ ve ¡
<suigeneris> AltGr+Shift+* ve AltGr+Shift+1
<suigeneris> ¿
<suigeneris> ¡
<suigeneris> ñ
<suigeneris> aha
<suigeneris> ññ
<zfmf> ;)
<varadero> acemi kurdunmu pardus ?
<acemi> evet, su an pardustayim
<varadero> bu satırları pardustan yazıyorsun demek
<varadero> hmm
<varadero> bende hala windows 7 var
<acemi> ben daha gormedim win7
<acemi> kendime son kurdugum windows, 2000 idi
<varadero> benim şimdi bunu kullanmam lazım
<varadero> paraya yazık kullanmazsam
<acemi> sizin durum farkli
<varadero> parası  verilmiş birkere , millletin parası çöpe gider yoksa
<varadero> iyice çıkartmam lazım parasını
<apexna> selam
<varadero> slm apexna
<apexna> php-gtk2 hakkında bilgisi olan varmı
<apexna> *Ğ
<apexna> ?
<zfmf> napcan php-gtk2 yi usta
<apexna> :) ya bir blogda  php-gtk2 ile uygulama geliştirme hakkında bir yazı okudum
<apexna> fakat tam manası ile tatmin edici gelmedi yazı
<apexna> bilgisi olan varsa  bir kaç sey sormak istiyordum
<zfmf> önermem
<zfmf> sor bildigimiz kadariyla
<zfmf> isteyim ama cevaplar gecike bilir
<apexna> :) php-gtk2 ile bir uygulama geliştirsek. bunu baska bir bilgisayarda calıstırmak istediğimizde illa php kurulumu olması mı gerekli
<zfmf> evet
<acemi> vakit kaybi
<zfmf> aynen öyle
<zfmf> java ile yazin
<zfmf> yada c#
<zfmf> gerisi hikaye
<suigeneris> gecike bilir değil gecikebilir
<zfmf> ;)
<zfmf> bakiyim dedim buralardamisin :d
<varadero> php-gtk2  ile proğram geliştirmenin bazı incelikleri var
<zfmf> nemis o incelikler
<zfmf> neymis
<apexna> visual studio'nun linux alternatifi varmı yada linuxda calısırmı
<apexna> ?
<apexna> zfmf
<varadero> ben php-gtk2 bilmiyorumki
<zfmf> vstudio calismaz
<zfmf> ne yapcan vstudioyu?
<zfmf> c# mi yazican
<zfmf> ozaman windows da yaz
<zfmf> .net framework filan
<apexna> linux üzerinde c# ile program geliştirebilirim yani
<varadero> geliştirebilirsin
<varadero> mono ile
<zfmf> yes monodevelop
<varadero> geliştirebilirmisin bilmem gerçi geliştirilebilir daha doğru olur
<wingless> ben olsam pyqt kullanırım
<zfmf> deneyen varmi bende bilmem
<zfmf> ama öyle diyorlar
<zfmf> java kullan
<zfmf> gerisi hikaye
<zfmf> :d
<varadero> zfmf para kazanan firmalar var onla
<apexna> :D
<apexna> gerisini hep hikaye kısmına bırakıyorsunuz
<varadero> zfmf jboss lara bir proje yapmışım :d %500 performans artışı bekliyorum o derece
<apexna> varmı linux ortamında c# ile yazılım geliştirip blog tutan bir insan evladı
<zfmf> yuh 500 % mü naptin usta
<varadero> aynen öyle :d
<zfmf> apexna:  yokdur
<zfmf> linuxcu adam c# mi kodlar :d
<varadero> kötümser %500
<apexna> ahah :D
<zfmf> firm azorlamadigi sürec kodlamaz :D
<apexna> calısıyorsa kodlar niye kodlamasın
<wingless> .Net iyidir, bir de open source olsa
<apexna> peki bu kullandııgmız programların geneli hangi dilde hazırlanmıs
<apexna> ?
<zfmf> hangi programlari kullaniyorsunki :D
<apexna> java ? phyton
<apexna> ?
<acemi> c c++ perl python
<acemi> bi suru de bash scripti
<wingless> TCL
<zfmf> java yok yani ?
<acemi> java az
<wingless> java da var
<acemi> tcl javadan fazladir
<wingless> eclipse vs.
<varadero> tcl tk zibil gibi ya , boş yere öğrenmiştim
<varadero> hiç bir işime yaramıyor
<varadero> neden yapıyorlarsa
<acemi> kolay ve kararli
<apexna> lol
<apexna> acemi : tcl mi kolay ve kararlı
<acemi> evet
<varadero> çok kolay
<varadero> en çok perl işime yaradı
<apexna> peki tcl hakkında kaynak varmı türkçe
<varadero> ozaman ben eve gidem mesai bitti
<acemi> yeni isler icin uygun degil tcl
<wingless> aslında XUL ve Javascript de kullanılabilir, gayet güzel olur
<zfmf> para kazandiricak bisi ögrenin :D
<apexna> javascript ile baslıbasına bir yazılım geliştirilemez herhalde
<apexna> ?
<wingless> yazılımına göre
<zfmf> yoks ade gui icin bildigim kadariyla
<wingless> Javascript nasıl GUI için oluyor?
<wingless> programlama dili bu, markup dili değil ki
<zfmf> xul kast etmistim
<wingless> ha evet, XUL GUI için gibi
<zfmf> javascrit iyidir gelecek icin
<acemi> para kazanamak icin cok kullanilan seyi kullanamak sart degil
<wingless> Javascript kullanımı artıyor gittikçe
<wingless> Node.js vs.
<zfmf> aynen öyle
<zfmf> js gelecek
<zfmf> html 5 filan
<zfmf> yardirirsin :D
<wingless> ondan daha önemlisi evented olması
<wingless> yani binlerce işlemcisi olan bir sistemde I/O yönetimi için çok uygun
<apexna> neyse vakit ayırdıgınız icin saolun ben cıkar iyi günLer.
<apexna> eve geçince biraz daha arastırırırm.
<zfmf> ne yapmak istdigini acarsan ona göre daha iyi yardim alirsin
<apexna> ya ne yapmak istedigim söledim. sadece linux üzerinde uygulama geliştirmek istiyorum
<acemi> ne uygulamasi
<apexna> hobi olarak telefon rehberi felan düsünebilirsiniz
<wingless> open source geliştireceksen PyQt
<acemi> python qt
<apexna> evet open source
<apexna> yeni geçtim sayılır linux'a kusura bakmayın acemice sorular sorabilirim
<apexna> fakat php'e hakim oldugum icin php-gt2 'i ilk sordum
<acemi> python neredeyse butun dagitimlarla yuklu geliyor
<acemi> kullanimi kolay ve esnek
<apexna> anladım peki hakkında bilgi edinebilecegim türkçe bir kaynak varmı
<apexna> *
<apexna> pyqt 'ın
<acemi> hic ingilizcen yok mu
<apexna> ingilizcem var. sadce tekrardan kesfetmek yerine mevcut kaynak varsa diye sordum (:
<apexna> neyse o kısmınıda google 'dan araştırayım.
<zfmf> ne yapmak istedigini o sekil sormadik
<zfmf> neyse cikmis :D
<zfmf> aha geldi :D
<zfmf> ne yapmak istedigini o sekil sormadik
<zfmf> ne uygulamasi yapican
<acemi> ben o sekilde sormustum
<apexna> tekrar selam. (: ozgurlukicin.com 'da güzel dökümanlar varmıs
<apexna> baktımda simdi
<apexna> ya telefon rehber ifelan
<apexna> simdi tavsiniz üzerine PyQt 'e baktımda http://www.ozgurlukicin.com/atolye/pyqt-dersleri-1/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: PyQt Dersleri - 1 - Atölye - Özgürlük için... (at www.ozgurlukicin.com)
<apexna> byrda dersleri varmıs
<apexna> zfmf : PyQt telefon rehebri tarzında bi uygulama icin uygun olurmu
<apexna> burdaki dökümanları incelemelimiym
<apexna> *
<apexna> -?
<zfmf> olur tabi
<zfmf> ama düsünmen gerek python interpreter kurulu olmasi calismasi icin
<zfmf> linxuda genelde yüklü windows da kullanicak varsa yüklemesi lazim
<zfmf> hobi olarakmi yapiyorsun bu isi
<zfmf> programlamadan para kazanmak istiyorsan
<zfmf> tr den geliyrosan bi arastir hangi dil bilenler araniyor daha cok
<zfmf> ona göre bir dil ögren
<apexna> acemi : tavsiye ettiginiz dillerden pyqt4 'ü inceledim hosuma gitti tsk ederim ilgilendiginiz icn
<acemi> o python icin qt binding
<acemi> dil python
<apexna> neyse biraz kurcalıyalım bakalım ortaya güzel bir şeyler cıkarsa tekrardan bakarız
<apexna> selam
<apexna> acemi buralardamısın
<rua> s.a
<rua> hayırlı akşamlar
<apexna> selam.a
<apexna> hocam python-qt4 kurdum fakat menüde Qt Tasarımcısı  cıkmıyor
<apexna> :S
<heartsmagic> merhabalar
<subay^^> merhaba heartsmagic
<subay^^> hangi ruzgar bu
<heartsmagic> arada bir esen rüzgar
<subay^^> iyi hayırlısı ugra tabi arada
<heartsmagic> ara ara gelmeye çalışıyorum zaten
<subay^^> bir önceki ara 3 hafta önce
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> hayır oda hergün kullandıgın makinada bir tuşa basmak
<subay^^> görende su motor çalıştırıyo sanır
<heartsmagic> irc farklı bir mecra, zamanında her akşam gelip giderdim, burası değildi ama irc her akşam olurdu
<heartsmagic> irc olursa, başka şeylere vakit zor kalıyor
<subay^^> hmm anladım.. bir nebze haklısın ancak herkesi dinlemessen sorun olmaz
<subay^^> neyse cene yapıyos bizde
<subay^^> böle gidiyor işte zamanlar
<subay^^> sormak istedigin bişey var mı?
<heartsmagic> şimdilik yok subay^^, teşekkürler
<subay^^> iyi benim var
<heartsmagic> :)
<subay^^> sıra bende
<subay^^> dinle bak ş
<subay^^> şimdi
<subay^^> biliyoruz linux sistemlerde bazı böle dosyalar var diger win gibi değil
<subay^^> ben sistem kurarken bazı dosyaları bazı partition larla bağlayabildim
<subay^^> tabi bunu ilk lez yaptım.
<subay^^> soru 1 ve belkide sonuncusu
<subay^^> acep iyi bir kaynak gördünmü bu dosyalama sistemi nasıldır
<subay^^> nasıl bağlıyolar
<heartsmagic> dosyadan kastın nedir?
<subay^^>  /usr
<subay^^>  /var
<subay^^>  /bin
<heartsmagic> dizin diyorsun sen
<subay^^> bunlar klasör ya
<heartsmagic> kurulumda bağlarsın mesela, olmadı sonradan bağlarsın
<subay^^> ha o sonradan bağlama nasıl oluyo
<heartsmagic> son kullanıcı için bir sistemse gerek yok bunları ayırmaya
<subay^^> son kullanıcının sistemi çökemez mi
<heartsmagic> bölüm açarsın, yeni bölüme taşırsın buradaki bilgileri, ardından fstab içine işlersin bu yeni bölüm ve bağlama yolunu
<subay^^> tekrar kurtarmak ister belki makinasındaki düzeni
<heartsmagic> işte o düzen bu şekilde zor olur
<subay^^> hmm yani diyorsun ki ilk kurulumda dahi yapamasan sonradan açılış cd si ile bir kaç ayar ile bu mumkun
<subay^^> genelde kullanıcı bu home unu taşıyarak mi halledicek işlemini, sana göre yani
<heartsmagic> home'dan ilk defa bahsediyoruz şu an
<subay^^> ben son kullanıcıyım benim dosyalar home da
<heartsmagic> home bölümünü ayrı yapabilirsin, bu sık kullanılan bir yol
<heartsmagic> yarın bir gün yeni kurulum yaparken, home dizinini elle bağlarsın, biçimlendirmezsin
<subay^^> evet o iyi bir yol olrak görüyorum.. ancak diğer dizinlerin ne oldugu gibi yada nasıl kullanıldıgı gibi sorularda eksikligim var
<subay^^> elle baglamak dedigin
<heartsmagic> foruma üye misin?
<subay^^> ubuntu örnegin kurarken bazı dizinleri formatlama diyor
<subay^^> evet uyayim
<heartsmagic> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/topic,12956.0.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Linux Dosya Sistemi Hiyerarşisi (at forum.ubuntu-tr.net)
<heartsmagic> burayı gözden geçir
<heartsmagic> elle bağlama dediğim şu
<heartsmagic> şimdi senin home bölümün ayrı, ona dokunulmasını istemiyorsun
<subay^^> he
<heartsmagic> kuruluma başladığında disk bölümlemesine gelirsin, home bölümü olarak kullandığın bölümü seçersin, ardından /home olarak bağla dersin
<heartsmagic> ama biçimlendirmezsin
<heartsmagic> geri kalan bölümü de / olarak bağlar, burayı biçimler sonra da sistemi kurarsın
<subay^^> elle bağlamak bu
<subay^^> peki
<heartsmagic> kurulumda bu
<heartsmagic> elle bağlamak denince genelde fstab dosyasına işleme anlaşılır
<subay^^> bi ayrı hdd de kurulu linux un home unu almak nasıl olur
<subay^^> ha pardon
<heartsmagic> aslındaysa sudo mount /dev/sdaX /media/falanca_bölüm işlemidiri
<heartsmagic> ayrı bir dağıtımın mı?
<subay^^> o halde başka bir makinadaki /home umu taşıyabilirim o halde
<heartsmagic> taşırsın da ben tavsiye etmem
<subay^^> hayır ubuntu
<subay^^> debian arası en fazla
<subay^^> ubuntu ubuntu arası
<heartsmagic> home'dan kasıt ne? ne alacaksın mesela?
<subay^^> debian debian rası
<subay^^> içerisindeki dosyaları alabilmeyi öğrendim
<subay^^>  /home dan kendi kullanıcı kısmımdan lazım olanları alıyorum
<subay^^> ancak
<subay^^> geçen birşey dikkatimi çekti
<subay^^> ben sabahlara kadar kurulum yaparken şifre kullanıcı adıda koysam
<subay^^> birisi açılış cd si ile dosyalarıma erişebiliyor
<subay^^> burdan öğrendim ki şifrelemek gerekiyomuş
<subay^^> şimdi ayrı konuya girmicem
<subay^^> ancak o /home u komple taşıyabilmek istiyorum
<heartsmagic> taşı o zaman
<subay^^> programcıkların kullandıgı kücük dosyacıkları bulabiliyorum
<subay^^> güzel
<subay^^> bu taşıma
<subay^^> kopyala yapıştır işi demek olacak
<subay^^> degil mi?
<heartsmagic> evet ancak sorun çıkartabilir
<heartsmagic> kullanıcı ayrımı, uid meselesi falan gibi
<subay^^> aynı dagıtım
<heartsmagic> kısacası özelleştirdiğin uygulamaların dizinlerini taşı
<heartsmagic> .mozilla, .purple vs.
<heartsmagic> daha temiz olur
<subay^^> hmmmm
<subay^^> komple home yerine onu öneryosun
<subay^^> işte burda takılıyorum
<subay^^> sorun şu ki
<subay^^> ilk anlattıgında kurulumu ilk yaparken homu kısmın ayrı ve formatlamassan sorun cıkmayan
<subay^^> daha sonra taşımayla sorun oluyo
<subay^^> ok
<subay^^> normal diyelim buna ve sadece önemli klasörleri taşıyalım
<subay^^> ancak dyelimki sen aynen bir inux daha kurdun ve /home uda kopyalamışsın
<subay^^> yer değişikligi sorun çıkartırmı yine
<heartsmagic> kesin bir şey söyleyemem ne yazık ki
<heartsmagic> çıkartmayanları da gördüm, çıkartanları da
<heartsmagic> kendim kullanmıyorum o şekilde, ayırırım her dağıtım için ev dizinimi
<subay^^> anladım
<heartsmagic> ancak /home'u ayırıp, farklı farklı dağıtımlarla ortak kullananlar da var
<subay^^> maşallah
<heartsmagic> bazı uid sıkıntıları haricinde sorun yaşamıyorlardı
<heartsmagic> fakat dediğim gibi kendi tecrübem değil bu
<subay^^> hayırlısı
<subay^^> teşekkür ediyorum
<subay^^> gönderdigin link i inceleyorum
<subay^^> iyigeceler dilerim
<Blaguvest> merhaba arkadaslar ufak bir sorum olucak teamviewer kurdum calistirdimda su sekilde bir hata ile karsilasiyorum nasil cozebilirim TeamViewer must not be executed as root!
<heartsmagic> rica ederim, orayı okursan dizinlerin ne işe yaradığını anlarsın
<heartsmagic> root olarak çalıştırma Blaguvest
<Blaguvest> sistemi root olarak kullaniyorum
<heartsmagic> kullanma
<Blaguvest> :)
<heartsmagic> ne yazık ki, bundan daha iyi bir cevap yok bu iş için
<heartsmagic> root olarak kullanılmaz, eğer kullanacaksan a. riski kabul ediyorsun b.bu gibi bazı uygulamaları çalıştıramıyorsun
<Blaguvest> evet biliyorum
<heartsmagic> aşmanın bir yolu vardır belki ama ne bakındım ne da sanırım bakınırım
<Blaguvest> ok tesekkurler
<Blaguvest> google biraz inceliyim
<subay^^> heartsmagic,
<subay^^> diyelimki hdd uzerinde bad sector var
<subay^^> bir programla tam olarak nerede oldugunu bulmak ve
<subay^^> oradan bir partition geçmesini sağlamak mumkun mu?
<heartsmagic> belirleyen uygulamalar mevcut bizim tarafta ancak o bölümleri kapatabiliyor mu bilmiyorum
<heartsmagic> sorunu da anlamadım pek, oradaki dosyalardan mı bahsediyorsun?
<subay^^> oradaki dosyalardan bahsetmiyorum
<subay^^> bad sectorleri partitionlara denk getirmek istiyorum
<heartsmagic> yine anlamadım
<subay^^> ki partition hatlarının yazmak icin kullanılmadıgını dusundugum icin böle istiyorum
<heartsmagic> bozuk sektörleri işaratleyip kullanılmasın mı istiyorsun?
<heartsmagic> bunu yapan güzel bir uygulama bilmiyorum bizim tarafta ne yazık ki
<heartsmagic> forumda bir arakdaş bir uygulamadan bashetmişti, ancak ne durumda fikrim yok
<subay^^> bozuk sectorler zaten bozuk oldugu için lınux yazmak icin kullanmıyor dye biliyordum
<subay^^> aslında linıx değil yeni hdd ler kullanmıyormus diye biliyorum
<subay^^> ancak sonucta o noktanın hdd uzerinde nerde oldugunu nasıl görebilirim ki görürsem oradan partition geçirip bad sectoru görünmez kılabilirim
<acemi> boyle birseyle ugrasmana gerek yok
<acemi> disk zaten yapiyor onu
<heartsmagic> bozuk sektörleri disk uygulamaları ile görebilirsin
<heartsmagic> yeni diskler yapıyorsa bilemiyorum
<subay^^> smart özelliği olanlar yapıyormuş
<heartsmagic> smart fi tarihinden beri var sanırım
<subay^^> ugrasmamın sebebi yeni bad sector oldugunda bunu anlamak istiyorum acemi
<BrozaC> acemi soru ne ?
<acemi> bad sektoru remap etme de fi tarihinden beri olan birsey bildigim
<subay^^> smart fi tarihinde bunu yapamıyor olabilir heartsmagic
<acemi> BrozaC: bad sektorlerin devreden cikarilmasi
<BrozaC> he kolay o
<heartsmagic> BrozaC: var mı onu güzelce yapan bir uygulama bizim tarafta?
<heartsmagic> varsa foruma geçerim, zira ara ara karşımıza çıkıyor
<heartsmagic> ben biraz bakınmıştım zamanında, bir iki araç var ancak işaretleme ve devreden çıkartma yapıyordu diye hatırlıyorum
<BrozaC> heartsmagic bir sürü proğram var o işi yapan
<BrozaC> ama iki aşamalı çalışmak gerekiyor data kaybından dolayı
<heartsmagic> tespit meselesi var da, işaret ve devreden çıkartma işi hangisi ile?
<BrozaC> badsect die uygulama var auto yapar
<acemi> http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html
<BrozaC> dd_rescue de bad sext olan hdd den data kurtarır
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Bad block HOWTO for smartmontools (at smartmontools.sourceforge.net)
<BrozaC> 1997 den beri defalarca yaptım
<BrozaC> ama 3-4 yıldır gerekmiyor tabiki teknoloji gelişti
<BrozaC> pc sahipleride blinçlendi
<heartsmagic> acemi: şimdi ben de ona bakıyordum
<heartsmagic> düzeltme de yapıyormuş
<subay^^> benim sorularım bu kaynakları okuyup bitirene kadar ertelendi .. saolun
<heartsmagic> badsect'i duymamıştım
<BrozaC> evet
<BrozaC> selfhealing
<BrozaC> yeni disklerde göremezsin bile badsector u
<heartsmagic> ufsutils sağlıyormuş
<BrozaC> ufs linux desteklemiyor
<BrozaC> yoksa çocuk oyuncağı bu tür sorunlar
<BrozaC> tüm gelişmiş dosya sistemlerinde self healing var
<subay^^> LVM demek dosya tipimi yoksa Raid gibi bişe mi?
<acemi> dosya tipi mi degil, dosya sistemi tipi mi olacak soru. cevap: hayir
<acemi> cesitli avantajlari olan sanal bolumler olusturuyor
<subay^^> uzak bi konu bana, lazım olmaz yane?
<heartsmagic> bu bozuk sektör olayını en azından kabaca öğrenmem iyi oldu
<BrozaC> çok kapsamlı bir iş o
<heartsmagic> BrozaC: ufs desteklemiyorsa paketi ne iş görüyor bu tarafta?
<BrozaC> tecrübe yapmadan döküman yazacaksan 2 kere düşün derim
<heartsmagic> daha doğrusu badsect nasıl işliyor?
<BrozaC> badsect bozuk sectory ün önüne oranın pas geçilmesi için bir işaret koyar
<BrozaC> tavsiye etmem
<heartsmagic> iki kere düşünüp, üç kere uyarırız o sorun değil
<BrozaC> bozuk sektörlü disk te bozuk sektör kanserli hücre gibidir
<BrozaC> sadece o deil işin aslı etrafıda bozuktur
<BrozaC> o kısmı fdiskle komple kesip atmak en mantıklısıdır
<acemi> bad sektor varsa dogrudan cope
<BrozaC> acemi bazen gerekio
<heartsmagic> badsect - create files to contain bad sectors
<BrozaC> heartsmagic bozuk sektör e data yazamazsın
<BrozaC> data varmış gibi yapıyor işte
<BrozaC> yada aman siz bilirsiniz :) nasıl isterseniz öyle kavrayın
<heartsmagic> bu zaten veri yazmıyor
<heartsmagic> belirlenen bir yere dosya çakıp, içini de bozuk sektörleri gösterecek şekilde dolduruyor(muş)
<heartsmagic> en azından anladığım bu
<heartsmagic> neyse, zaten bozuk sektörlerle uğraşıp da vakit harcayanı görmedim
<heartsmagic> genelde acemi'nin dediği gibi ya çöp oluyor ya da öyle devam ediliyor
<subay^^> heartsmagic, belki aradıgım öle değilde daha çok bu bad sectorler biyerde toplanmıssa hdd de orasını örenğin 1 gb lık bir disk bölümü oluşturup hiç muhataba almamak isterim örneğin
<heartsmagic> hayati veriler olursa bir ihtimal ama orada da mesele verileri çekmek
<heartsmagic> bozuk kesimleri işaretleyip devam etme riskini almak da makul değil
<BrozaC> dd_rescue o işi yapar işte
<heartsmagic> evet, o geldi aklıma zaten, söylemiştin az önce
<BrozaC> dd_rescue ile darma duman olmuş disk i kopyaladım ben
<BrozaC> kayıpsız
<BrozaC> çok başarılı
<heartsmagic> o zaman kabaca tavsiye şu yönde olur: 1. yeni diskler bu işi kendisi yapar 2. eğer varsa bozuk kesim dd_rescue ile kurtarma yapın 3. yeni disk alın
<subay^^> :)
<heartsmagic> dd_rescue, onu ne sağlıyor acaba
<subay^^> 250 gb hdd yi çöpe attıracanız
<heartsmagic> kendi başına paketi varmış
<BrozaC> bu konuda döküman yazmanı tavsiye etmiyorum
<heartsmagic> subay^^: 250gb diskse yenidir
<acemi> swap olarak kullan
<BrozaC> bunuda son kere söyleyeyim de
<BrozaC> benden günah gitsin
<heartsmagic> BrozaC: zaten yazmayacağımı anlamış olman lazım
<BrozaC> ben zor anlarım biraz
<heartsmagic> ya güzel bir anlatım bulurum, onu geçerim ya tecrübe eder onu yazarım
<heartsmagic> fakat dd_rescue konusunda ne kadar iyi anlatım bulunur bu ayrı bir konu
<BrozaC> recovery işlemi yanlış uygulanmış bir diskten
<BrozaC> hiç kimse hiç bişi kurtaramaz
<subay^^> silindir metallerden olmayan yeni nesil hdd lerde bad sector olur mu? eğer olursa bu bizim kullandıgımız ramlerdede bad sector olabilir anlamına mı gelir
<heartsmagic> BrozaC: öyle de kimse yazmazsa bu işe hiç başlanmaz. ortada risk var her zaman
<heartsmagic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ubuntu-tr> Title: DataRecovery - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<heartsmagic> güzel belgelendirmeymiş
<heartsmagic> ddrescue var burada, ne kadar farklıdır bilemiyorum
<subay^^> testdik partitionlar gitmisse iyi ise yarıyo ve partition olmayan hdd den veri kopyalıyo
<heartsmagic> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-data-from-a-damaged-hard-disk-using-dd_rhelp.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Recover Data from a Damaged hard disk using dd_rhelp | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<heartsmagic> şu da güzel bir anlatım
<subay^^> tesdtisk yuklu olanda photorec ise silinmiş dosyaları kurtarıyor
<BrozaC> acemi hayırdır iş mi var bu saatte ayaktasın
<BrozaC> ?
<acemi> bi makaleyi okuyup yatacam
<BrozaC> beni uyandırdılar
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> acemi bi ara çay gayfe içek
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-26
<acemi> denk gelirse bi gun olur
<BrozaC> maslak tarafına işin düşerse
<BrozaC> iş yerine gel
<BrozaC> oda olur
<acemi> az geliyorum o taraflara ama belli olmaz
<varadero> aklında dursun işte
<varadero> başka türlü görüşeceğimiz yok :d
<acemi> senlik ne zamanaydi
<varadero> ehah :D
<varadero> anca şenliğe görüşürüz yani
<acemi> baska turlu olmazsa o vakit olur
<varadero> daha var şenliğe ilk baharda oluyo işte
<varadero> değişik bir konuda sunum hazırlamak istiyorum bu sefer
<varadero> aylar öncesinden hazır edicem sunum u da
<varadero> disk ler le ilgili olabilir aslında
<varadero> disk , sanallaştırma , green IT
<varadero> aklımda bunlar var şimdilik
<varadero> sence hangisi acemi ?
<acemi> sanallastirma populer
<varadero> populer de bilen yok anlayan yok
<acemi> en cok ilgi ona olur
<varadero> çarpıcı bişi hazırlamak çok kolay
<varadero> ama gelmeden çoğu kişi aman yinemi sanallaştırma der
<varadero> bilmeden gelende hiç bişi anlamaz
<varadero> tek korkum bu
<acemi> fazlasi ile gelen olur ama
<acemi> bilenler de gelir
<varadero> hmm
<varadero> bi bakayım ona değişik çarpıcı bişi hazırlamalı
<varadero> yada önceden blog a sağlam döküman atayım yine
<varadero> otursun geleceklerin kafasında
<digitaloktay> hosgeldin varadero
<varadero> slm digitaloktay
<varadero> uyandırdılar gece gece :)
<digitaloktay> niye
<digitaloktay> birseylermi bozuldu
<varadero> backup
<varadero> tape library de boş kaset kalmamış
<varadero> dataları  düzenliyorum bitmek üzere
<varadero> 20 tane kaset sipariş ettim gelse acaip rahatlıcam
<varadero> ucu ucuna yetiyor
<digitaloktay> 30 tane yapsaydin
<varadero> yer yok
<varadero> 20 tane boş yer var
<varadero> 1 sene yeter o bana her türlü
<varadero> seneye de yeni sistem alıcaz zaten
<ekolojik>  silindir metallerden olmayan yeni nesil hdd lerde bad sector olur mu? eğer olursa bu bizim kullandıgımız ramlerdede bad sector olabilir anlamına mı gelir
<ekolojik> bu sorunun cevabını ben de merak ediyorum
<varadero> ekolojik olur ramlerde de oluyor
<varadero> ecc ram o yüzden vardır server lerde
<varadero> ecc ler de tek parity 2 parity olarak 2 türlü üretiliyor
<varadero> yedeklilik arttıkça raid mantığı gibi hızda düşüyor
<varadero> performans yani
<varadero> sen sormadınmı bu soruyu ekolojik
<ekolojik> peki ram"lerde bad sectör"ü nasıl anlayabiliriz,bir yöntemi var mı dır
<varadero> ?
<ekolojik> subay sordu
<varadero> ram de badsect olursa
<varadero> windows mavi ekrana düşer kernel crash olur normal pc de anlarsın
<varadero> cırt pırt mavi ekranın sebebi odur
<varadero> kernel panic !
<varadero> kernel dump
<ekolojik> linuxta bi komut falan yok herlade tespit için
<ekolojik> "herhalde"
<varadero> olmazmı ?
<varadero> ubuntu açılışında memtest die bir seçenek görmedinmi
<ekolojik> evet denedim onu ama pek bişey anlamadım
<varadero> o o işe yarıyo işte
<heartsmagic> haydi iyi geceler, kolay gelsin
<ekolojik> bir de sistemi çok zorluyormuş o yüzden tavsiye edilmiyor pek
<varadero> yeni nesil ram ler onu hallediyor
<varadero> merak etme ekolojik
<varadero> manyak gibi kritik işlem yapıyorsan özel ram alıyorsun
<ekolojik> varadero:  benim en yeni makinem pentium celeron
<ekolojik> Sysinfo for 'ekotor-desktop': Linux 2.6.32-25-generic running , CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz at 2835 MHz (5670 bogomips), HD: 3/6GB, RAM: 711/1002MB, 145 proc's, 4.50h up
<varadero> birde raid gibi bir yapı kuruyorsun hiç bişi olmuyor
<varadero> ram in ddr deilmi
<varadero> ?
<ekolojik> evet ddr 400
<varadero> halleder o
<ekolojik> ama ecc özelliği yok bildiğim kadarıyla
<varadero> ufak tefek hataları örtbas eder
<varadero> ecc olmayınca sorunu gene hallediyor
<varadero> ecc olursa reboot bile etmiyorsun
<varadero> ecc özelliği olsa idi :) verdiğin parayı unutamazdın zaten
<varadero> :d
<ekolojik> modası geçmiş dandik rd ramlere bile dünyanın parasını istiyorlar zaten,karaborsa
<ekolojik> rd ram kullanan var mı ki artık
<varadero> vardır
<varadero> sd bile kullanan var
<zfmf> günaydin ahali
<suigeneris> gunaydin
<suigeneris> zfmf rhythmbox"ta radyo eklemeyi biliyor musun?
<varadero> günaydın
<zfmf> suigeneris:  yok usta bilmem
<datalay> oracle a ait ldap manager i kullandiniz mi
<suigeneris> sana da gunaydin datalay
<varadero> oracle ldap manager ne ?
<varadero> oracle e business suit için ldap entegrasyonu yapan zımbırtıya verdiğin isimmi
<varadero> ?
<datalay> varadero, oracle application server ile
<datalay> beraber calisan 389 numarali baglanti noktasindan hizmet veren
<datalay> uygulama
<datalay> http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/appnote/16307.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Cool Solutions: LDAP Enabling for Oracle (at www.novell.com)
<varadero> ldap server o
<varadero> SUN in
<varadero> pek bir işe yaramaz
<varadero> piyasanın %99 u active directory geri kalını openldap
<varadero> onu kullanan hiç kimse yok
<varadero> zaten projeye bak yıllardır hiç bişi yapmıyorlar doğru düzgün anca openldap forkluyorlar
<datalay> olabilir fakat benim kullanmam gerekiyor
<varadero> kolay gelsin ozaman
<zfmf> dönebilsem en basaaaaa, dngr dngr dgnr :D
<apexna> selam
<apexna> Pdf to doc converter ubuntu için ?
<elfonia> selam apexna
<apexna> selam
<apexna> ya forumada baslıgı actım ama
<apexna> (:
<elfonia> http://www.pdfonline.com/pdf2word/index.asp
<ubuntu-tr> Title: PDF2Word Online: Convert PDF to Word for Free (at www.pdfonline.com)
<elfonia> http://sahabm.blogspot.com/2009/02/converting-pdf-to-doc.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: My Linux: Converting PDF to .doc (at sahabm.blogspot.com)
<apexna> hocam internet cok yavas. bunun ile gece ye anca çeviririm
<elfonia> ikinci linkte anlatılan, Koffice metin işlemcisiyle yapılabildiği belirtilmiş
<apexna> hımm bbir bakayım
<osmank3> sizde de bu güncelleme yöneticisi sapıtıyor mu?
<elfonia> ofis programın varsa onla yapabilirmişsin, hiç denemedim
<apexna> onu yabancı  forumlarda bende gördümde koffice openoffice gibi bir sey sandım
<elfonia> pdf olarak açıp, farklı kaydet' ten .doc olarak kaydedebilirsin.
<elfonia> online olarak neden çevirmiyorsun, çok mu büyük dosya?
<apexna> evet büyük dosya
<apexna> grafik felan agırlıklı içeriği
<apexna> osmank3 : güncelleme yönetici bende de sapıtmıs durumda
<apexna> kısmen bozulmuş felan diyor
<apexna> genel bir sorun herhalde
<osmank3> çok sinir bir şey yahu segmentation fault verip duruyor!
<wingless> güncelleyin geçer ;p
<osmank3> güncelleme olmuyor işte! :D
<elfonia> denemedim ama muhtemelen openoffice ile de yapabilirsin
<apexna> aahaha güncelleyin geçer
<elfonia> şimdi abiword ile denedim
<apexna> koffice kuruyorum şimdi elfonia
<elfonia> pdf yi açıp doc olarak kaydediyor, fakat bazı kütüphanelerim eksik sanırsam, resimleri tam işletemedim
<elfonia> uçbirimden de mi olmuyor, sadece güncelleme yöneticisi mi?
<apexna> komik kword pdf dosyaları görmüyor
<apexna> :D
<apexna> güncelleme yöneticisi
<elfonia> open değil
<elfonia> import kullanacakmışsın
<apexna> import ile denedim zaten
<apexna> birde de yazılım merkezinde pdf düzenleyicisi var
<osmank3> kurtarma kipinde bilr segmentation fault veriyorsa cidden bir sorun var!
<varadero> segfault varsa zaten sorun ciddidir
<osmank3> neyse ileriki bir güncellemeyi yapabilirsek belki düzelir :D
<apexna> osmank3 : güncellemeyi bir daha denermisin bende sorun cüzldü lol
<apexna> dicektim cıkmıs
<feru> varadero ram ler hakkında bir soru sorabilirmiyim?
<varadero> sor
<feru> asus anakart+amd 6400 işlemci+2 gb ram olan bir pc var
<birtan> arkadaşlar grub için menu.lst dosyasını bulamıyorum ubuntu da
<feru> bu makinaya 32 bit win işletim sistemi yükleyemiyorum sürekli mavi ekran hatası veriyor
<feru> 64 bit win 7 işletim sistemini bazen yükleyebiliyorum
<feru> bu hata ramlerden kaynaklanabilir mi
<feru> yoksa anakartı mı değiştirmeliyim
<acemi> birtan: grub 2 ise olmaz
<birtan> acemi: buldum ya olayı :) uzun zamandır grub la işim olmamıştı
<birtan> biraz görüntü karmaşası oldu düzelteyim dedim
<acemi> /boot/grub/grub.cfg yi degistirmemissindir insallah
<birtan> yok ya değiştirmedim :)
<birtan> adamlar yazmışlar başına kocaman değiştirmeyin diye
<birtan> gerçi değiştirsek de sıkıntı olacağıını düşünmüyorum ben yine de
<birtan> :)
<acemi> ama yanlis dusunuyorsun
<birtan> :D o zaman iyi ki değiştirmemişim onu
<urban> sa
<Guest55590> .
<barisubuntu> merhaba kanal
<wingless> sana da merhaba
<apexna> selam.a
<Fatih_M> selam
<onur_> selam
<BrozaC> slm
<Fatih_M> a.s
<ssa> selam
<ssa> selam verdik hop
<Fatih_M> a.s
<Fatih_M> hımm kernel güncellemesi mevcut
<Fatih_M> bir sorun var ondan dolayı mı? Yoksa çok sağlam bir donanım mı eklendi :)
<ssa> olsa olsa tema eklemislerdir
<ssa> baska bibok beceremediler ilk sürümlerden beri
<ssa> 10.04 derler dark tema eklerler salarlar piyasaya
<ssa> 10.10 derler alırlar kapatr simge durumuna bilmemne tuşlarını sola
<ssa> salarlar piyasaya
<wingless> kernele tema eklendiğini de yeni duyuyorum
<ssa> tema klasöründe yeterli alan kalmadığı için artık kernele ekliyorlar
<ssa> daha güzel oluyomus o sekilde
<ssa> neyse
<ssa> haydi iyi akşamlar
<Fatih_M> slax dışında aynı amaç için başka dağıtım kullanan oldu mu?
<acemi> sen ne amacla kullandin
<Fatih_M> acemi, henüz denemedim de
<Fatih_M> http://slaxgunlugu.wordpress.com/2010/11/20/slaxa-yenilik-gerek/#more-33
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Slaxa Yenilik Gerek « Slax Günlüğü (at slaxgunlugu.wordpress.com)
<Fatih_M> :)
<acemi> ne amacla kullanmayi dusunuyorsun
<Fatih_M> internete erişim sağlayıp, güvenli bir ortamda surf yapmak
<Fatih_M> mailere bakmak ve diğer kişisel accountlarımı kontrol etmek
<acemi> bunu butun hepsi saglar
<Fatih_M> bunun yanında geniş güncel ve sağlam yazılım alabilmek
<acemi> ufak boyutlu live'lar haric hepsi yapar
<Fatih_M> acemi, sen debian'ı nasıl kişiselleştirdin?(flash disk için)
<acemi> standart kurum yaptiktan sonra sadece gerekenleri yukluyorum
<acemi> standart dedigimin icinde X yok
<Fatih_M> ubuntu'yu flash diske kurayım, tanıdık bildik sistem dedim
<acemi> ubuntu live kursaydin
<Fatih_M> başlangıç diski oluşturucu'dan kurdum bildiğin live cd gibi oldu :/
<acemi> baska makinede denedin mi
<Fatih_M> hayır, fırsatım olmadı
<acemi> agi filan muhtemelen gormez
<acemi> live olanlarda onlar icin ayarlar var
<Fatih_M> acemi, dediğim gibi: Bilgisayarım yanımda yokken, üzerine veri depolayabileceğim usbden çalışan bir dağıtım lazım.. hangisini önerirsin?
<Fatih_M> ve en az boyutlu olan :)
<acemi> ben o sekilde kullanmadigim icin onerecegim birsey yok ama cogu isini gorur
<Fatih_M> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=bee
<ubuntu-tr> Title: DistroWatch.com: Bee Linux (at distrowatch.com)
<Fatih_M> pazar'dan sonra bir bakayım buna :)
<ekolojik> linux mint artık debian temelli olacakmış
<mete_cetin> ben de huzur veren bir linux dağıtımı arıyorum...
<ekolojik> ama biraz zaman var daha
<ekolojik> huzur veren arıyorsan pardus
<Fatih_M> hehe nasıl iştir yav, adamların kanalında chanserv bile yok :)
<acemi> en iyisi pardus tabii
<mete_cetin> pardusun bende yeri büyük
<mete_cetin> severim
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-27
<apexna> selam
<apexna> kimse varmı
<apexna> bir sey danıscaktım
<wingless> var
<apexna> http://www.junauza.com/2010/04/how-to-install-microsoft-office-on.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: How to Install Microsoft Office on Ubuntu Linux | TechSource (at www.junauza.com)
<apexna> burda anlatıldıgı gibi
<apexna> wine ile calıstırırsam office den performans alırmıyım
<apexna> openoffice hiç alışamadım ve belgeleri düzenlerken cok sıkıntı oluyor
<apexna> özellikle pdf den çevirme belgeler
<wingless> yoo ben gayet güzel çalıştırıyorum office'i
<wingless> ama powerpointim çalışmıyor sanırım
<apexna> nası calıstırıyorssun hangi sürümünü
<wingless> 2007
<wingless> bildiğin wine ile yükledim
<wingless> uğraşsam playonlinux veya cedega ile yüklerdim daha iyi olurdu
<apexna> burada http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=31
<wingless> sen öyle yap bence
<ubuntu-tr> Title: WineHQ - Microsoft Office (installer only) (at appdb.winehq.org)
<apexna> 2002 xp platinum
<apexna> vermişler
<wingless> evet office xp çok iyi çalışıyor
<wingless> bulamadığım için 2007 yükledim ben
<apexna> hmm internetten bu sürmü indirip kurayım bari
<apexna> bi yeniden başlatayımda bilgisayarı
<apexna> hocam bu office 2003 ile office xp arasındaki fark ne acaba
<wingless> 2003 daha yeni ;p
<oktay-slack> 2003 kur daha iyi
<apexna> :D
<apexna> xp yi indirdim bi kurayım da.
<apexna> Microsoft Office is working just fine under Wine, but here's a little issue: I can't copy-paste or drag-and-drop images to MS Word, Powerpoint, etc. The only way to workaround this is import images from the menus.
<apexna> böyle demis usagın biri
<apexna> oda powerpoint kullanamamıs 2003 de
<wingless> kullanmış
<apexna> i can't dior :S
<wingless> devamı da var o cümlenin
<apexna> valla hocam ingilizcem pek iyi değil ama powerpoint de kopyala yapıştır yada sürükleme bırakma zımbırtısını yapadım diye anladım ben
<apexna> neyse rapid sınır koydu modeme bi reset atayım
<proberos> merhaba
<Sifre> s.a
<tanri> merhaba
<tanri> \o
<Sifre> merhaba da
<Sifre> tanri nicki de ne oli
<genctelefon> slm
<genctelefon> vlc de bir hata alıyorum
<tanri> nerde turk filmleri için torrent bulabilirim?
<Sifre> google diye bi arama motor var dene
<tanri> yok Ç(
<genctelefon> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/5406/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: | Sudrap Yapıştırma Çöplüğü (at sudrap.org)
<tanri> Kartagis: you there?
<mozakca> acemi: ilk açılışta usb aygıtlarının kontrol edilmemesi gibi bir sorun olabilir mi?
<sinibaldo> merhabaaa
<genctelefon> as
<sinibaldo> ankara'da kimse var mi?
<sinibaldo> yeni biriyim
<sinibaldo> turkçem de az
<sinibaldo> bir arkadasim ubuntu install yapti
<sinibaldo> bilgisayarimda
<sinibaldo> turkiye'ye gelmeden once
<sinibaldo> mesela ben turk degilim
<sinibaldo> erasmus ogrenciyim odtu'de simdi
<wingless> hoşgeldin
<sinibaldo> hosbulduk!
<wingless> sorun varsa sorabilirsin
<sinibaldo> ok
<acemi> mozakca: ilk acilis derken nereyi kasdediyorsun? linux basladiktan sonra mi yoksa daha hicbir sey boot etmeden mi
<mozakca> her şey açıldıktan sonra örneğin parmak bellek takıyorum ama görmüyor
<mozakca> yazıcı kontrol edilmiyor
<acemi> bunlari takmadan once ve sonra lsusb ciktisina baksana
<mozakca> şu an görüyor zaten
<mozakca> ama bu hata bazen oluyor
<acemi> parmak bellek icin de fdisk -l  cikts,na
<sinibaldo> odtulu var mi acaba?
<acemi> mozakca: baglanti yerinde sorun olmasin, tam temas etmiyordur filan
<mozakca> peki her ikisinde de mi hata var
<mozakca> yazıcı da kontrol edilmiyor
<mozakca> bütün usb bağlantı noktaları çalışmıyor
<acemi> lsusb ve fdisk -l ile kontrol et denk gelince
<mozakca> çıktısını kayıt edersem burada tekrar görüştüğümüzde problem ortaya çıkar değil mi?
<mozakca> bu problemi genelde bilgisayarı kapatırken yazıcı açıksa ve bilgisayarı tekrar açtığımda yaşıyorum
<mozakca> yani yazıcıyı hiç kapatmadan birkaç kere bilgisayarı açtığımda birinde olmasa diğerinde mutlaka yaşıyorum
<mozakca> acemi : şimdi bir deneyeyim istersen
<alixev> sa
<sinibaldo> ankara'da kimse var mi
<Fatih_M> selam
<genctelefon> as
<genctelefon> slm
<genctelefon> tasksel install komutu yanlışmı yazıyorum
<wingless> sudo?
<genctelefon> sudo yazıyorum başına
<genctelefon> genctelefon@genctelefon:~$ sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<genctelefon> sudo: tasksel: command not found
<wingless> e yüklü değil demek ki
<wingless> sudo apt-get install tasksel
<genctelefon> saol
<genctelefon> unutmuşuz yüklemeyi makine benim degil
<genctelefon> aklıma gelmedi
<wingless> ö.d
<BrozaC> kısmet işte :D
<genctelefon> mysql için bir hata verdi
<BrozaC> oda kısmet :)
<genctelefon> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/5423/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: | Sudrap Yapıştırma Çöplüğü (at sudrap.org)
<wingless> şifreyi ayarlayamamış, sen ayarla diyor
<genctelefon> masıl ayarlıyorduk
<genctelefon> yapiandırılıyor diyip kaldı
<wingless> uyuyor musun ey kanal
<wingless> bi echo verin yahu
<Brozac> echo
<bisanthe> merhabalar, bilgisayarımı kapatamıyorum
<bisanthe> kapat dediğimde kapanmıyor
<bisanthe> ne yapabilirim??
<acemi> dugme olmasi lazim
<Brozac> önde
<Brozac> laptopsa üstte olabilir
<bisanthe> işte o düğmeye tıklıyorum
<bisanthe> ama sanki işlevini kaybetmiş
<bisanthe> hiçbirşey olmuyor
<Brozac> 3-4 sn bas
<bisanthe> 3-4 saniye basılı tutunca komple kapanıyor
<bisanthe> ama ben normal kapatmak istiyorum
<acemi> yarim mi kapanmasi gerekiyor
<bisanthe> hayır arkadaşlar
<bisanthe> sizler bilgisayarınızı nasıl kapatırsınız?
<acemi> kapatmayiz
<bisanthe> şaka mı bu:)
<acemi> bilgisayar nedne kapansin ki
<bisanthe> sen benim ne demek istediğimi anladın
<Brozac> başlat > bilgisayrı kapat diyorum
<Brozac> kapanıyor
<bisanthe> işte ben de o olay artık olmuyor
<bisanthe> daha önce böyle birşey yoktu
<acemi> acpi ile ilgili birsey yaptin mi
<Brozac> windows update et :)
<bisanthe> acpi ile hiçbir ayar yapmadım
<wingless> ubuntu kullan
<bisanthe> hatta yeni ne bir şey kurdum ne de kaldırdım
<bisanthe> linux mint kullanıyorum
<bisanthe> sonuçta o da ubuntu değil mi
<acemi> sudo halt yaz konsoldan
<bisanthe> yazayım
<bisanthe> o nedir peki?
<Brozac> aynı ubuntu deil
<Brozac> mıncıklanmış ubuntu
<Blaguvest> konsolda shutdown -h now
<acemi> deneyince gorursun
<Blaguvest> yaz
<acemi> artik debian olmus
<acemi> winglessin tabiri ile kiz debiani
<Brozac> neymiş kız debian i olan
<bisanthe_> evet acemi, bahsettiğim şey kesinlikle buydu
<Brozac> ?
<acemi> mint
<bisanthe_> işte bu normal düğme ile neden olmuyor?
<wingless> ben byobuya kız screeni demiştim, yanlışlık olmasın :)
<acemi> kiz kismini aldim
<wingless> sonra mintçiler basmasın kanalı
<bisanthe_> bu laf bana değil di mi
<Brozac> ibm de kiz unix admin i var dehşet bilgili
<wingless> bisanthe_: yok hayır
<bisanthe_> :)
<acemi> cocuklukla ilgili problemi vardir
<Brozac> evet sorun çıktığında oğlunu da getirdi
<bisanthe_> acemi: verdiğin komutu butona nasıl atayabilirm?
<Brozac> biz oğlanla uğraştık o unix le
<Brozac> :D
<bisanthe_> gerçi hiç böyle olmamıştı ama:(
<acemi> bisanthe_: dugmeden kapatma
<acemi> ne ugrasacaksin simdi onla
<bisanthe_> ne bileyim, sen kendi bilgisayarını yarım yamalak kullanmak ister misin?
<bisanthe_> kapat diyosun kapatmayacak
<acemi> istemedigim icin debian kullaniyorum
<acemi> gerci ben dugmeden kapatmam hicbir zaman
<bisanthe_> sen de haklısın
<bisanthe_> :)
<acemi> ctrl+alt+del ile kapatirim genelde
<bisanthe_> ben senin gibi geliştirebilseydim bu komutlar konusunda
<bisanthe_> ben de debian kullanmak isterdim
<bisanthe_> cesaret edemiyorum açıkçası
<acemi> bende baska birsey kullanmaya cesaret edemiyorum
<Brozac> bana farketmiyor hepsini kullanıyorum
<Brozac> os kullanmakla cesareti de bağdaştıramadım açıkçası
<bisanthe_> hallettim
<Brozac> ısıracak hali yokya
<bisanthe_> panel ekleden
<acemi> Brozac: pardus kullan da gorelim oyşeyse
<bisanthe_> özel uygulama ekle dedim
<bisanthe_> verdiğin komutu yazdım
<Brozac> acemi ondan korkmuyorum
<bisanthe_> oldu bitti
<Brozac> itici geliyor
<wingless> yazın LFS yapsaydım keşke
<wingless> şimdi zaman bulamıyorum :(
<wingless> var mı bu dikenli yoldan yürümüş olan
<acemi> eglence olsun diye m
<acemi> i
<wingless> evet
<wingless> başka amaçla kullanıldığını sanmıyorum
<acemi> shellden boot etmeye kadar geldim ama login ile degil
<wingless> hmm
<acemi> zaten zor birseyi yok
<wingless> yapmışken X falan yükleseydin
<acemi> light birsye yapmaya calisiyordum
<wingless> adamın biri dpkg eklemeyi anlatmış mesela, biraz daha uğraşla kullanılabilir bir sistem yapılabilir
<acemi> basic debian kurmak daha pratik
<acemi> ayni hesaba gelir
<wingless> tabi ki
<wingless> ama fazla kolay :)
<acemi> bi de python shell ile boot eden birsey yapmistim
<acemi> kernel, dash, python vardi sadece
<wingless> güzel fikir aslında
<wingless> kod yazmaya zorlamak için
<tulliana> kubuntu 10.10 deneyen varmı
<tulliana> deneme isteği bastı birden
<tulliana> :D
<wingless> kde diyince midem bulanıyor hafiften
<tulliana> huhaha
<tulliana> bu arada ubuntu gnome kullanmayacakmış 11.04 sürümünde
<tulliana> :D
<tulliana> haberin varmı wingless
<bisanthe> nerden biliyorsun?
<wingless> gnome değil, gnome shell kullanmayacak
<acemi> kullanacak
<tulliana> hayır kullanmayacak öntanımlı olarak
<tulliana> :D
<wingless> gnome shell yerine unity diyorlardı en son
<acemi> kullanacak
<wingless> tulliana: gnome ile gnome shell farklı şeyler
<acemi> gnome shell kullanmayacak default olarak
<tulliana> tamam ikisinide kullanmayacak
<acemi> ama gnome kullanacak
<tulliana> hayır
<tulliana> :D
<wingless> link?
<Brozac> gnome kullanacak
<wingless> hayır deme de bi daha ;p
<tulliana> wingless: http://ozgurilgin.wordpress.com/2010/10/26/ubuntu-11-04-surumunde-gnome-masaustunu-birakiyor-yeni-masaustu-unity/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu 11.04 Sürümünde GNOME Masaüstünü Bırakıyor: Yeni Masaüstü UNITY « AÇIK GÃœNLÃœK (at ozgurilgin.wordpress.com)
<acemi> referansa bak
<wingless> yanlış anlamış
<wingless> yazık
<Brozac> çok süper referansmış
<tulliana> ön tanımlı olmayacak
<tulliana> yanlış anlamadım
<acemi> yanlis anlamissin
<wingless> yahu yanlış
<Brozac> yazan herif yanlış anlamış zaten bir kere
<acemi> Unity, Ubuntu’nun netbook sürümünde kullanılan ve GNOME üstünde çalışan bir masaüstü kabuğu
<wingless> blog yazan da yanlış anlamış
<acemi> bak, bu senin linkten
<wingless> gnome shell de aynı hesap
<tulliana> acemi: evet gnome üstünde çalışıyor
<tulliana> bu doğru
<wingless> öeahaheh
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-28
<alicev> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBzD7mNECBY yakin zaman da ceylanin basina bir sey gelirse
<ubuntu-tr> Title: YouTube - Mamudo (Ceylan) (at www.youtube.com)
<alicev> bende nazar var haberiniz olsun
<alicev> son gunler de engel olmadigim bir ceylan dinleme hissiyati var
<alicev> olamadigim*
<alicev> Bu gecenin son parcasiyla sizlere veda ederim..  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4C6cizZz3w
<ubuntu-tr> Title: YouTube - Ceylan - Antebin Hamamlari (at www.youtube.com)
<digitaloktay> re
<KaRa_LaHaNa> selam
<KaRa_LaHaNa> herkese
<KaRa_LaHaNa> selam
<alicev> sa
<alicev> haydarpasa yanmis  a.q
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<wingless> selam
<digitaloktay> as Fatih_M
<digitaloktay> selam wingless
<Blaguvest> selamlar
<Fatih_M> kpss önlisans sınavına giren oldu mu
<Fatih_M> federer - nadal maçını izleyen de mi yok :P
<alixev> bjk macini izliyorum
<alixev> holigan olma yolunda hizla ilerliyorum
<Fatih_M> bjk 1 olmuş
<alixev> gol olunca bagiramiyorum ama daha
<Fatih_M> kim attı golü
<alixev> yakinda bagirabilirim herhalde
<alixev> guti atti
<alixev> 8'
<Fatih_M> nasıl attı?
<alixev> penalti
<Fatih_M> hahah
<Fatih_M> mert aydın penaltı bekliyorum demişti
<Fatih_M> adam yanılmadı :D
<alixev> akilli adam isi deel ama
<alixev> 2 saat futbol izlemek
<Fatih_M> akıllı olmayan kısmı bence günlerce konuşmak .
<Fatih_M> neyse ben atp'yi izleyeyim
<alixev> atp ?
<Fatih_M> http://www.atpworldtour.com/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Tennis - ATP World Tour - Home (at www.atpworldtour.com)
<alixev> hkjhkj
<alixev> ben mac esnasinda etrafimda ki insanlari izlemeyi seviyorum
<alixev> haydarpasa ya yakin kimse yok mu?
<Fatih_M> daha önceden, dpkg --force-architecture -i ~/hede/hode.deb
<Fatih_M> şeklinde kurduğum ve .deb paketini kaldırdığım dosyayı nasıl silebilirim?
<acemi> normalde bi paketi nasil kaldiriyorsan
<Fatih_M> paketi kaldırırken synaptic'den kaldırıyorum orada da yok :D
<acemi> ubuntu mu
<Fatih_M> evet
<mehmet1288> s.a
<acemi> dpkg -P veya aptitude purge paket_adi
<Fatih_M> a.s
<acemi> ikisi de kaldirir
<Fatih_M> aptitude artık kurulu olarak gelmiyor
<Fatih_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537584/
<Fatih_M> acemi, /opt/REALSoftware/REALStudio2010r4.1/REAL\ Studio\ 2010 %F
<Fatih_M> uygulama buradan başlıyor :/
<tulliana> selamınaleyküm dostlar
<tulliana> swap bölümüne nasıl bakıyorduk
<tulliana> olmasa olurmu ?
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tulliana> acemi_: swap bölüm şartmı kardeş?
<Fatih_M> nasıl iştir bu yav :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/537584/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<acemi_> ne kadar ramin olduguna ve calistiracagina bagli
<tulliana> acemi_: 4 gb ram var
<tulliana> standart kullanım işte
<tulliana> çok bişey kasmıyorum
<tulliana> oyunlarda win tercih ediyorum
<acemi_> gerekmez
<tulliana> ;) teşekkürler
<mehmet1288> dns yi nerden değiştiriyoduk
<alixev> /etc/resolv.conf
<alixev> olabilir
<Fatih_M> tavsiyem network manger uygulamasını kullanmanız
<mehmet1288> ubuntu kurulumunda gelen network simgesiyle nasıl yapacam
<mehmet1288> ipv6 mı ipv4 e mi dns yi girecem
<acemi_> senin  sorunne
<wingless> resolv değildi
<acemi_> neden dns degistireceksin
<mehmet1288> dns yi değiştirecem
<acemi_> neden
<wingless> /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<wingless> prepend domain-name-servers xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx;
<wingless> sonra reboot
<mehmet1288> totem de çalma listesini kaydede biliyozmu??
<mehmet1288> tamm buldum alta disket resmi varmış ona basınca oluyo :D
<mehmet1288> tamam dns yi de değiştirdim meğer dns numarasını yanlış yazıyomuşum
<mehmet1288> :D
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-21
<saint_darkangel> selam,
<saint_darkangel> arkadaşlar
<saint_darkangel> ben yeni yeni ubuntu kulanıyorum
<saint_darkangel> xchat yükledim...şu an burdayım
<saint_darkangel> ama özel konuşamıyorum
<saint_darkangel> nasıl özel konuşabilirim
<saint_darkangel> ?
<saint_darkangel> lütfen yardımcı olabilirmisiniz?
<saint_darkangel> arkadaşlar
<saint_darkangel> ordamısınız
<saint_darkangel> ?
<saint_darkangel> arkadaşlar
<saint_darkangel> ?????????????
<saint_darkangel> bana cevap verebilirmisinz?
<genc> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-23
<varadero> slm
<Fatih_M> selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-24
<varadero> Slm
<Kartagis> selam
<bahdem> selamlar7
<bahdem> slm
<bahdem> arkadaşlaer
<bahdem> yeni kernelda ses sorunu yaşayan varmı
<bahdem> ?
<bahdem> yada açılmama
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-25
<etsw> selam kimse var mi
<varadero> slm
<etsw> cpanel gibi bir free yazilim lazim bana var mi bilginiz
<Kartagis> ücretsiz*
<etsw> ucretsiz yazilim
<Kartagis> benim bildiğim yok
<etsw> webmin diye bisey buldum acaba guvenilir mi
<Kartagis> evet sanırım
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<varadero> webmin güvenilir
<varadero> ama hosting satmaya uygun değil
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-26
<student> merhabalar
<student_> kanalda yardimci olabilecek biri var mi
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-27
<erdaltaskesen> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-19
<x12x63> selamlar
<Kartagis> selam x12x63
<ogny> nolmuo la burda
<ogny> mrcan: slm hg
<ogny> Blaguvest: mbr, hg
<ogny> *mrb
<Blaguvest> mrb ogny
<ogny> Blaguvest: dagitim-surum masaustu alabilir miyim hocam?
<Blaguvest> debian
<ogny> masaustunde ne kullaniyordun
<Blaguvest> xfce
<ogny> vay kralsin hoca sen
<ogny> iyi ettin geldin
<ogny> xfce'ci kalmadi be
<Blaguvest> hayirdir sorun ne?
<ogny> alayi unitymis, cinnamonmus gnome-shellmis...
<ogny> bi sorun yok kanalda tanistigim insanlar ne kullaniyor, merak ediyorum da
<ogny> ondan soruyorum
<Blaguvest> :)
<ogny> :)
<Blaguvest> sen ne kullaniyon
<ogny> ubuntu 12.10 i3wm
<ogny> tiling wm'lerden biri hoca
<ogny> cok hos
<Blaguvest> ben openbox gecmeyi dusunuyorum
<ogny> Blaguvest: xfce guncellenioyr mu hoca
<ogny> Blaguvest: hmm, openbox da super tabi
<Blaguvest> evet kendim kaynaktan gunceliyorum
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> niye boyle bi yol izliyorsun hoca?
<ogny> repo'daki basarisiz mi
<Blaguvest> depolara henuz eklenmedi
<Blaguvest> kendime gore uyarladim icin biraz deisikler oluyor
<ogny> anladim, helal olsun aga, bi ekran goruntusu attirsan ha? :)
<Blaguvest> senin ekran goruntusu nasil
<Blaguvest> benimkisi sade birsey
<Blaguvest> http://i.imgur.com/lqrbl.png
<ogny> :D
<ogny> sexy bise
<ogny> conky de yukarda yakiyor bea
<ogny> gaplan conky
<genc> slm
<Blaguvest> slm genc
<genc> as
<Blaguvest> snort la bilgisi olan varmi?
<genc> hayırdır snort kullanıyorsun
<Blaguvest> genc, kullanmaya calisicam ayarlari dogru yapabilirsem
<genc> nanny dışında güzel içerik kontrol programı varmı
<banlieue> genc reyiz napan
<genc> travian dayım
<banlieue> gençler benim thunderbird twitter'ın eposta bildirimlerinde karakter sorunu çıkarıyor
<banlieue> bazı türkçe ve rusça karakterleri göstermiyor
<banlieue> ne yapabilirim?
<banlieue> kiril alfabesinin hiçbir karakterini göstermiyor aslında
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-20
<Kartagis> banlieue: utf-8 yaptın mı?
<banlieue> utf-8'di zaten
<x12x63> selam
<Kartagis> selam x12x63
<ogny> zlm
<Kartagis> zbam!
<ogny> yeah!
<ogny> brb
<ogny> Kartagis: hoca, 12.x surumlerindeki paketlere baktin mi hic
<ogny> baya bi yeni paket gordum
<Kartagis> ne gibi paketler?
<ogny> upower-rkill-qpdf-quilt-pptpsetup-genisoimage
<aykut> heeey
<ogny> bunlari bilmiyordum hic
<aykut> ubuntu guys
<ogny> aykut: yegen windows8 geldi bizi unuttun ...
<aykut> how you doin
<ogny> takilanzi agam
<aykut> ogny, windows8 deme baa
<ogny> dsafsfasdf
<aykut> öldürdü beni ya
<aykut> bitirdi
<ogny> formatladin mi aga D:
<Kartagis> genisoimage kullanmıştım
<aykut> soğudum windows 8 den
<Kartagis> eskiden de vardı
<ogny> dogrudur aga
<ogny> whoopsie
<Kartagis> bir USB'den iso yaratmak için kullanmıştım
<aykut> ogny,
<ogny> buyur agam
<ogny> aykut: o gun gittin
<Kartagis> aykut: sana neden windows8 diyelim ki? senin lakabın aykut
<ogny> kamera isini
<ogny> cozdun mu aga
<Kartagis> iyk
<aykut> abi windows 8 in service pack çıkana kadar kullanmıcam
<ogny> vay be
<aykut> ogny, çözdüm y
<ogny> yine mi acik var aga
<ogny> patliyor mu :D
<aykut> ya visual studio kurdum
<Kartagis> bilgisayari patlatiyordur
<aykut> 7 de yaptığım uygulamayı çalıştırır çalıştırmaz
<ogny> Kartagis: aga sen de macosx'den sogudun di mi
<Kartagis> zbam!
<ogny> :D
<aykut> BSOD verdi
<ogny> adfasfasf
<ogny> BSOD ne la
<ogny> D:
<Kartagis> blue screen of death
<ogny> adfasdfadsdfafasf
<ogny> supermis
<ogny> sdfasfasf
<ogny> BSOD verdim gari
<aykut> saatlerce
<aykut> kodu baştan sonra
<aykut> 2 kere felan okudum
<aykut> yok arkadaş bulamadım
<aykut> f5 e basıyorum
<aykut> cuff
<aykut> olay merkezi çok güzel
<aykut> :D:D
<aykut> windows çok ciddi bir hatadan kurtarıldı
<aykut> bluescreen
<ogny> olay merkezi :D event manager...
<aykut> lşkshs
<aykut> abi kafayı yedim
<aykut> yok windows 8 felan
<ogny> oo hep ayni nane... bi hata oldu mu, musterinin gozunu korkut -sistem onemli bi hatadan kurtarildi, kullanici, ayagini deng al lan!-
<ogny> Kartagis: abi guzel paketler var, kurcaladim apropos'la
<ogny> biraz da kullanmayi deniycem
<ogny> aykut: ubuntu oneririm sana D:
<ogny> ben de bi mint'e bakayim
<ogny> cikti mi acaba stable surum
<aykut> nabacam ubuntuyu ya
<ogny> :D
<aykut> w7 daş gibi
<aykut> DAŞŞ
<ogny> D:
<ogny> mint14 cikmamis daha
<Kartagis> w7 güzel evet
<Kartagis> acaba w8'i sanal makineye kurup baksam mı
<ogny> hehe
<ogny> abi windows'un
<ogny> kac yilllik politikasi
<ogny> 1 iyi surum, 1 kotu surum
<ogny> win8'in s2m gibi olacagini
<ogny> sirf buradan bile anlarsin D:
<ogny> vista nasildi D:
<ogny> Kartagis: bence hic bulasma, bir sey kaybetmezsin aga D:
<ogny> aykut: agam windows'ta battery arizasiyla ilgili bir uyari aldin mi
<aykut> cıks
<aykut> he
<aykut> verebiliyo
<aykut> batarya bozuksa
<aykut> değiştirin bu bataryayı diyo
<ogny> hea
<ogny> bise yaptin mi
<ogny> bu uyari salak mi ciddi mi
<aykut> teknik servise yolladım
<aykut> yeni batarya verdiler
<aykut> ciddidir o
<ogny> eyv. agam
<aykut> en çok şeye sinir oldum
<aykut> 1 dakika içinde bilgisayarınızı yenien başlatmazsanız
<aykut> windows kullanılmaz hale gelebilir
<aykut> diye uyarı vedi
<ogny> vay amk
<Kartagis> ciddi mi? oha
<aykut> yemin ediyorum bak
<aykut> sıfır işletim sistemi
<aykut> update ederken
<aykut> verdi bunu
<ogny> hehe
<ogny> ilerde aga
<ogny> windowz alirken
<ogny> kask vs. de satacaklar
<ogny> 'nolur nolmaz abi, arada dellenio windowz, sen al bunu, bulunsun' diyerek
<aykut> ama
<aykut> işletim sistemi güzel olmuş allah için
<aykut> açılışı kapanışı çok hızlı
<aykut> LockScreen ve Lockscreen uygulamaları çok güzel
<ogny> ubuntunun da hizlanmis baya aga
<ogny> lockscreen icin iyi toollar var
<ogny> kde de cok guzel olmus
<ogny> kurdum baktim
<x12x63> [10:59:23] <ogny> abi windows'un
<x12x63> [10:59:27] <ogny> kac yilllik politikasi
<x12x63> [10:59:32] <ogny> 1 iyi surum, 1 kotu surum
<x12x63> [10:59:36] <ogny> win8'in s2m gibi olacagini
<x12x63> [10:59:43] <ogny> sirf buradan bile anlarsin D:
<x12x63> [10:59:52] <ogny> vista nasildi D:
<ogny> hea
<x12x63> windows 8 kullaniyorum, baya saglam
<ogny> helal agam
<ogny> yine de
<x12x63> os x ayarinda hizi var neredeyse
<x12x63> performans olarak cok iyi
<x12x63> gerisi tirt zaten
<ogny> x12x63: 1 dk. icinde sistemi kapatmazsan
<ogny> ucurucam diyomus
<ogny> sana denk geldi mi D:
<x12x63> yok bana bisey denk gelmedi de
<x12x63> bu kadar iyi olacagini zannetmiyodum ben acikcasi
<x12x63> cok hizli
<ogny> aykut: aga, musteriye giderken, bi takim cantasi aliyo musun yanina?
<ogny> x12x63: osx'le kiyasladigina gore, harbiden iyimis
<ogny> x12x63: sagol hoca, ben bi bakayim fiyatlarina, box var midir acaba
<aykut> ogny, 2.5" partitionlanmış boot için ayrılmış bi diskim var
<aykut> kontrol kalemim var
<aykut> bi de tornavida var
<aykut> yıldız
<ogny> anladim agam
<ogny> sagol
<ogny> aykut: bu boot diski linux mu win mi?
<aykut> multi
<aykut> xp vista w7 setup
<aykut> hiren ,acronis, kaspersky rescue disk
<aykut> flan fişman
<ogny> :D
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> her yoldan girerim diyosun
<ogny> :D
<aykut> oyle
<aykut> kimse linux surumu istemediği için
<aykut> uğraşmadım onlarla
<aykut> birisine ubuntu cd si vermiştim
<aykut> onu hatırlıyorum
<aykut> ubuntunun yolladıgı cd lerden
<aykut> ogny, abi biz standart teknik servislik yapmıyoruz
<aykut> her sistemle uğraşıyoruz
<ogny> evet
<aykut> ona göre fiyat veriyolar :d
<ogny> ne gelirse karsina daliyon
<ogny> :D
<ogny> bigun solaris spark cikacak
<ogny> nolucak acaba D:
<aykut> ogny, abi solaris spark bilmemne kullanan adamın
<aykut> benimle işi ne
<aykut> bana en fazla yamuk sitelere girdiği için bilgisayarı çökmek üzere olan insanlar geliyo
<aykut> en ilginç o
<ogny> :D
<ogny> gecen kamera sistemine mudahale ettin ya
<ogny> kamerasisteminde kullanilan os
<ogny> degisik bise olabilir yani d:
<aykut> ogny, o komedi
<aykut> gelip kurmuslar kamera sistemini
<aykut> modemi ayarlamadan gitmişler
<aykut> çok matah bişey gibi gittik oraya
<aykut> port açtık
<aykut> anlattım anlattım
<aykut> anlamadılar
<aykut> dedim ağ içinden böyle kullancanız
<aykut> dışarıdan böyle bağlanıcanız
<aykut> bana papağan gibi aynı hikayeyi anlattılar
<aykut> zor çıktım
<ogny> nedir o hikaye abi
<ogny> 'adamlar geldi bagladi birakti gitti mi'
<aykut> biz işte bunu kayınçodan aldık internetten getirdi o bunu
<ogny> :D
<aykut> sonra işte elektrikçi var mustafa
<aykut> o geldi bunun montajını yaptı
<aykut> ama bilgisayardan bakamdı ona
<aykut> çok oturdu
<aykut> lşsdhsd
<aykut> anlatıyolar da anlatıyolar
<ogny> drfawdfawd
<aykut> bi de kıl herif anlatmış
<aykut> bunun bi ip si var işte
<aykut> oray giricek
<aykut> şifresini felan yazıcak
<aykut> sonra bu portu içeriye açıcak bilmemne diye
<aykut> ulan anlatana kadar yapsana
<ogny> :D
<aykut> Müşterinin de
<aykut> bilinçlisi lazm
<aykut> greenpeace
<aykut> mail atmış
<aykut> zaranın kirli çamaşırları diye
<aykut> bi an noluyo la dedim
<aykut> :\
<ogny> :D
<ogny> hahaha
<Kartagis> bir iş açmıştım github üzerinde, düzeltilmiş
<Kartagis> düzeltilen kısmı yama olarak nasıl alabilirim?
<Kartagis> biliyonuz mu?
<x12x63> arkadaşlar github'da yeniyim
<x12x63> bana bi yardımcı olabilecek var mı aranızda bilgisi olan?
<Kartagis> x12x63: sorun nedir? belki ben yardımcı olabilirim
<x12x63> cok sevinirim
<x12x63> simdi ben jquery egitsellerini ceviricem turkceye
<x12x63> [20:27:32] <@ajpiano> x12x63: in the short term, the best thing for you to do would be to fork the learn site repo
<x12x63> [20:27:39] <@ajpiano> and create a branch with your turkish translations
<x12x63> [20:27:40] <@ajpiano> of the articles
<x12x63> fakat hic github kullanmadim daha once, uyelik actim, pcye kurdum
<x12x63> nasil branch olusturucam nasil olacak bu mevzular bilmiyorum
<x12x63> https://github.com/jquery/learn.jquery.com
<x12x63> proje bu
<Kartagis> x12x63: işletim sistemin ubuntu mu?
<Kartagis> fork ettin mi projeyi?
<x12x63> işletim sistemim windows 8
<Kartagis> makinene git-core kurdun mu?
<x12x63> https://github.com/x12x63/learn.jquery.com bu sayfadan clone in windows butonuna tıkladım
<x12x63> pcye çekiyor sanırım ne var ne yoksa
<Kartagis> çekmiyor, senin için bir depo oluşturuyor
<x12x63> şimdi ne yapmalıyım
<Kartagis> onu zip olarak alabilmelisin
<Kartagis> #github kanalında sana daha iyi yardım edebilirler
<x12x63> github'da sordum da sallayan olmadı pek
<x12x63> neyse bir şekilde hallederim artık
<Kartagis> kusura bakma, ben de github'da yeniyim
<ogny> x12x63: linux kullansana aga
<ogny> onda kesin halledersin
<ogny> tr bi dokuman var
<ogny> linkinii vereyim
<ogny> http://emrah.com/notlar/git_notlari.txt
<x12x63> ogny: sirket bilgisayari bu, linux kullanamiyorum
<x12x63> surekli windowsta durmam gerekiyor benim
<ogny>    sanal makina kursan
<ogny> veya bi vps vs alsan
<ogny> uzakta bir yere erissen
<ogny> :)
<ogny> Kartagi agamin vps'leri varmis baya oyle duydum :D
<Kartagis> x12x63: sana VPS satayım ;)
<ogny> canavar gibi git kullanirsin aga
<ogny> :D
<Kartagis> evet, ben kullanıyorum %100 çalışıyor
<Kartagis> Facebook her benden VPS alan için $1 bağışlıyor
<ogny> vay be
<x12x63> Kartagis: ben zaten web hosting firmasinda calisiyorum, http://www.alastyr.com
<ogny> hahahaha super ya
<x12x63> vps vds sunucu kisminda sorun yok yani :)
<x12x63> kendi makinamda calismak istiyorum sanal makina vs. ugrasmak istemiyorum
<x12x63> neyse bi sekilde ogrenmem lazim, sonucta atom fizigi degil :)
<Kartagis> x12x63: virtualbox altina linux kur
<x12x63> neyse cozemezsem oyle yapicam artik
<ogny> abi ordaki
<x12x63> senin sirket var mi?
<ogny> vps-vds'lerden birine kurdur
<ogny> adamlara
<ogny> test etmemiz lazim vs. diye D:
<ogny> ordan takil d:
<Kartagis> x12x63: benim mi?
<Kartagis> şirket değil henüz, girişim
<ogny> merdivenalti onunki
<x12x63> yaw kurmada da sıkıntı yok, firmada calisiyorum diyorum :D kendi vdsimi kendim kurarim kimseye bisey dememe gerek yok :D
<ogny> :D
<ogny> eh tamam agam iste
<x12x63> aslinda var da vds bitane, centos+cpanel kurulu
<x12x63> ubuntu kurup takilayim olmazsa :P
<x12x63> Kartagis: kotu bir girisim olmus, yolun basindaysan direkt farkli islere yonelmeni tavsiye ederim. web hosting isi cok sıkıntılı bir is
<ogny> baktim simdi, varmis git centos'ta
<ogny> kurarsin ona da aga
<Kartagis> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A50t2CbCcAAq9bh.jpg
<Kartagis> sadece web barındırma değil, vps de
<ogny> dfasfasfasfas
<x12x63> web sunucusu olarak kurdugum icin ona kuramam, yeniden kurulum yapmam lazim
<ogny> super ya
<ogny> arkadasim...
<x12x63> web sunuculari icin minimum kuruyosun sunucuyu
<ogny> he ok aga
<x12x63> reinstall yaparim artik napayim
<Kartagis> 13:38:27] <x12x63> yaw kurmada da sıkıntı yok, firmada calisiyorum diyorum :D kendi vdsimi kendim kurarim kimseye bisey dememe gerek yok :D
<x12x63> Kartagis: site adresi nedir
<Kartagis> bunu gorunce direkt o karikatür geldi aklima
<x12x63> :)
<Kartagis> x12x63: site bile hazir degil henuz, salliyorlar :S
<ogny> :D
<x12x63> valla hic bulasmamani oneririm
<x12x63> cok buyuk yanlis yaparsin
<ogny> :D
<ogny> niye ya
<ogny> adam yapmak istiyor
<ogny> :D
<x12x63> bu isler zor isler oyle kolay degil
<ogny> :D
<ogny> Kartagis agam cloud'a merakli
<x12x63> disardan baktiginda oo adamlar oturduklari yerden para kazaniyorlar gibi gozukuyor
<x12x63> cloud'a herkesin meraki var, tabii yatiracak paran varsa
<ogny> private cloudcu
<ogny> ilerde patlatacak
<x12x63> valla ben uyarayim da, sonradan arkadas demisti dersiniz
<ogny> :D
<x12x63> r10.net diye bir site var, her gun yeni bir firma devrediliyor
<x12x63> bu da bi piyasa oldu gerci artik
<x12x63> adamlar firma kuruyorlar, faaliyet belgesi aliyorlar,
<ogny> abi bu piyasa olmez ya
<x12x63> uc bes liradan hosting satiyorlar
<x12x63> 6 ay sonda sunucu kirasini odeyemiyorlar, devrediyoruz diyorlar
<x12x63> piyasanin olecegini soylemedim zaten, sadece direnmenin zor oldugunu anlatmaya calisiyorum
<Kartagis> x12x63: sana bir iki soru sorabilir miyim vaktin varsa?
<x12x63> ne bileyim, 200-300bin yatirsan
<x12x63> o paraya cok daha guzel isler yaparsin, web islerine yonelirsen
<x12x63> tabii buyur
<Kartagis> ozele geliyorum
<x12x63> olur
<ogny> :D
<ogny> noldu la
<ogny> nie beni disladiniz
<ogny> illa ciddi mi takilmam lazim
<x12x63> ben sohbeti kopyalarim sana caktirmadan :P
<ogny> :D
<ogny> Kartagis agam beni disliyor, ondan artik ciddi takilam
<Kartagis> yok dislamiyorum ya
<Kartagis> nereden cikti o
<ogny> burdan soraydin agam o zaman
<Kartagis> ha, nereden cikti
<Kartagis> ncevap ver!
<ogny> asdfasfas
<ogny> ncevap iyiydi
<ogny> nbilmiyorum
<ogny> brb
<Kartagis> hgg
<ogny> eyv
<ogny> hh
<ogny> brb
<Kartagis> ogny: hocu sen beni mi takip ediyong?
<ogny> Kartagis: nerdee
<ogny> feyzbuk ve twit evet
<ogny> baska da bilmiim
<ogny> bilgisayarciniz.org\u bilim
<Kartagis> #owncloud
<ogny> abi
<ogny> senden duyunca
<ogny> giriyorum
<ogny> kanallara
<Kartagis> heh
<ogny> Kartagis: agam biraz yardimina ihtiyacim var
<Kartagis> bıyır
<ogny> Kartagis: macosx'te wine kurdun mu
<ogny> port'tan
<Kartagis> cıks
<ogny> unable to open port: invalid command name "supported_archs"
<ogny> hatasini gordun mu peki?
<Kartagis> hmm
<Kartagis> hayir, gormedim
<ogny> oke agam
<Kartagis> wine'dan hoslanmiyorum
<ogny> Kartagis: agam port'u kullandin mi peki macosx'te
<Kartagis> hocam sen de zor yerlerden soruyon
<Kartagis> :D
<Kartagis> bir sey kullandim ama neydi
<ogny> :D
<ogny> oke agam ya
<Kartagis> macports sanirim
<ogny> ne demek
<Kartagis> hatirlamiyorum
<ogny> anaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ogny> mint 14 cikti
<subay^^> 4 katlý bir apartmanda kablosuz iletiþim saðlamak için kaç dbi antene ihtiyaç vardýr
<genc> slm
<webci274> merhabalar. Bir sorum olacaktı
<webci274> software-center'i açamıyorum. Tıklıyorum ama açılmadı. yeniden kurmayı denedim o da olmadı.
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-21
<ogny> mint14 cinnamon super
<ogny> atacak gnome-shell'in pabucunu dama
<ogny> unity zaten damdaki kedi
<ogny> Kartagis: mrb agam
<Kartagis> merhaba marabam
<ogny> osx'te
<ogny> ssh servisinin adi nye
<Kartagis> ssh olması lazım
<ogny> oldu simdi ok evy
<s0u][ight> slm
<Kartagis> selam ruhisigi
<ogny> slm s0u][ight
<ogny> s0u][ight: dagitim&surum&masaustu alabilir miyim ustad
<s0u][ight> download edebilirsin
<ogny> neyi hoca?
<ogny> senin kullandigini soruyorum
<ogny> hangi dagitim hangi surum hangi masaustu
<s0u][ight> simdilik ubuntu 12.04 - unity
<s0u][ight> enlightenment e17 cikiyor yakinda, onu bekliyorum
<ogny> vaov
<ogny> e17 ha
<s0u][ight> sonunda cikaracaklarmis
<ogny> s0u][ight: hoca dun mint14 yeni surum cikti
<ogny> cinnamon 1.6.7'le geliyor
<ogny> baya iyi ya
<ogny> belki denemek istersin diye soyledim
<s0u][ight> okudum az once
<s0u][ight> mint cok hosuma giden bir surum, ama simdilerde pek zirt pirt surum degistirmek icin vaktim olmuyor
<ogny> evet
<s0u][ight> unity netbook icin cok kullanisli bir interface
<s0u][ight> idare ediyorum
<aykut> yow !
<aykut> nasılsınız ubuntu
<ogny> iyilik haci
<ogny> mint14 kurdum cinnamon sufer
<aykut> mint ne ya
<aykut> nane diye dağıtım mı olur
<aykut> aga
<ogny> haha
<ogny> penguenden os oluyor
<ogny> naneden dagitim nie olmiir
<aykut> ya şimdi nane diye dağıtım olursa
<aykut> muhabbetin içinde garip durmaz mı
<ogny> haha
<aykut> limon diye forklamak lazım
<x12x63> selamlar
<Kartagis> selam x12x63
<x12x63> naber
<Kartagis> iyidir, idare ediyoruz. senden naber?
<x12x63> eh işte idarelik, dana gibi yatmışım 11e kadar
<x12x63> akşama kadar buralardayız :)
<Kartagis> dns'den anlar mısın?
<x12x63> sorunu yaz once
<x12x63> :)
<Kartagis> nasıl yatıyorsun dana gibi, çalışmıyor musun sen?
<x12x63> çalışıyorum tabii ki de
<x12x63> uyumuşum sadece :D
<x12x63> 7de kalkmam gerekirken 11de kalktım
<x12x63> 12ye geliyodu işe geldiğimde
<x12x63> sorunu alayım ^^
<Kartagis> http://intodns.com/ommuse.com adresine bakarsan ns01 için iki IP veriyor
<Kartagis> bunu nereden düzeltebilirim?
<x12x63> domainle alakali bu
<x12x63> hangi firmayi kullaniyosun
<Kartagis> ihs
<x12x63> bazen bu tip sorunlar nadir de olsa cikabiliyor
<x12x63> ihs ile iletisim kurarsan duzeltirler
<Kartagis> onlarla konuşmam gerektiğini söylediler
<Kartagis> ama acayip
<Kartagis> dns kayıtlarını ben tutuyorum
<Kartagis> her neyse, onlara yazayım bir
<x12x63> domain yonetim paneline girip silemiyor musun bu kayitlari?
<x12x63> ihs nin panelini bilmiyorum gerci ne gibi olanaklari var haberim yok
<x12x63> orderbox mu kullaniyorlar
<x12x63> yoksa kendi panelleri mi
<Kartagis> bilmiyorum
<Kartagis> benim yazdığım bir tane kayıt
<Kartagis> http://uppix.net/0/4/9/f283f5301025828754bb049d31d6e.png
<x12x63> tamam Kartagis sen ticket ac, adamlar duzeltirler
<ogny> x12x63: naptin hoca, kurdun mu git?
<Kartagis> git kur x12x63, git kur
<ogny> :D
<Kartagis> ogny: gitosis kurdun mu hiç?
<ogny> nayir
<ogny> android'de agit var
<ogny> linux'ta terminal'den git
<ogny> windows'ta da bir seyler diyor ama anlamaidm
<ogny> o kadar
<Kartagis> &g windows git
<f0und> Kartagis: Git for Windows: <http://msysgit.github.com/>; An Illustrated Guide to Git on Windows - GitHub: <http://nathanj.github.com/gitguide/tour.html>; msysgit - Git for Windows - Google Project Hosting: <http://code.google.com/p/msysgit/>; Git - Downloading Package: <http://git-scm.com/download/win>; Git - GUI Clients: <http://git-scm.com/downloads/guis>; Git: <http://git-scm.com/>; What (1 more message)
<x12x63> ogny Kartagis valla git ile uğraşmaya fırsatım olmadı henüz. biraz yoğun geçiyor işler
<ogny> iyidir yogunluk
<x12x63> bu kablonetin allah belasını versin ya
<x12x63> şu fiber bi geleydi de kurtulsaydık artık
<ErSoft> s.a.
<ErSoft> Paco uğrarmı?
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-22
<aykut> ubuntucanlar selam
<banlieue> sürekli ubuntu tweakte apt dosyası siliyorum
<banlieue> bu dosyaların bırakılmamasını nasıl sağlarım
<Kartagis> apt dosyası siliyorum derken .deb dosyasından mı bahsediyorsun?
<ogny> gnydn millet
<ogny> Aranel: slm
<Kartagis> hocu valla sen beni takip ediyong
<Kartagis> :D
<ogny> noldu la
<ogny> ganal ganal gezion agam
<ogny> napalim
<ogny> ucundan yetismeye gayret ediyoriz
<Kartagis> şaka ediyom len
<ogny> hehe
<ogny> tuyap'ta
<ogny> otonom yay. %30 indirimdeymis
<ogny> 24unde de soylesi var, kapital'in olusumu
<Kartagis> ben geçen hafta gittim, bir saat kuyrukta bekledim
<ogny> haha
<ogny> kasinmisssin aga
<ogny> D:/c
 * Kartagis is playing Linkin Park - When They Come For Me
<Kartagis> bunu dinle agam
<Kartagis> bu albümde buna aşık oldum ben ilk
 * Kartagis is playing Linkin Park - Waiting For The End
<ogny> dinlemedim hic
<ogny> abi
<ogny> linkin park
<Kartagis> dinle agam
<Kartagis> lp iyidir
<ogny> tmm
<ogny> belki...
<ogny> genelde electronica hoca
<ogny> tune in'den
<ogny> kayit da ediom
<ogny> guzel oluo
<ogny> Kartagis: agam vim'de
<ogny> yardirion
<ogny> vim'le ilgili
<ogny> burda da yardir
<ogny> ben cok severim kendilerini
<ogny> ama soruyyu
<ogny> cozemedim ben...
<ogny> Kartagis: tmuxcuyumdur da
<ogny> vim+tmux hayatin ta kendisi D:
<Kartagis> agam burada sorduklari zaman genelde calismadigim yerden geliyor
<ogny> sen sor diom agam
<Kartagis> bir de yeterli bilgi vermiyorlar
<ogny> #vim'e sordugun vs seyleri
<Kartagis> ha anladim
<ogny> burda da muhabbetini ac ki
<ogny> biseyler donsun burda da :D
<ogny> Kartagis: lkd'ye uye misin
<Kartagis> ciks
 * Kartagis is playing Linkin Park - Fallout
 * Kartagis is playing Linkin Park - The Catalyst
<x12x63> selam
<Kartagis> selam x12x63
<banlieue> Kartagis: madem cevap yazıyosun bari ismimi yaz la
<banlieue> hea deb dosyası
<banlieue> ogny: bu apt dosyalarının indirilmesini nasıl engellerük usta?
<banlieue> veya kurulduktan sonra silinsin vs.
<banlieue> onun gibi bir şey
<banlieue> ubuntu tweakle uğraşmayayım
<Kartagis> banlieue: alias apt-get='apt-get install $1 | rm /var/cache/apt/archives/$1*'
<Kartagis> bu işe yarar sanırım
<banlieue> bunu tam olarak nereye yazıyoruz Kartagis
<Kartagis> banlieue: alias kur='apt-get install $1 | rm /var/cache/apt/archives/$1*' ya da
<Kartagis> ~/.bashrc dosyasına
<Kartagis> sonra source ~/.bashrc
<rgngl> banlieue: /var/cache/apt/archives klasorunu elle silme
<rgngl> onun yerine apt-get autoclea
<rgngl> :s/autoclea/autoclean
<banlieue> rgngl: senin formülü nasıl yapmamı istiyorsun anlamadım
<rgngl> Kartagis'in rm /var.... yazdigi yere apt-get autoclean yaz
<banlieue> alias apt-get='apt-get install $1 | rm apt-get autoclean?
<rgngl> rm'yi kaldir
<rgngl> sadece apt-get autoclean
<Kartagis> rgngl: autoclean gerekmeyen paketleri silmez mi?
<rgngl> autoclean /var/cache'dekileri siler
<rgngl> senin dedigin autoremove :)
<Kartagis> banlieue: affedersin, | yerine && koy
<banlieue> alias apt-get='apt-get install $1 |  apt-get autoclean?
<Kartagis> alias apt-get='apt-get install $1 &&  apt-get autoclean'
<banlieue> bende bashrc diye bir klasör
<banlieue> home'da yok en azından
<rgngl> banlieue: klasor degil, dosya. basinda . var bi de .bashrc
<rgngl> ls -la yazarsan gorunur
<rgngl> yoksa da yeni dosya yaratir icine yazarsin
<banlieue> en altına yazıyorum
<banlieue> (12:52:54) Kartagis: sonra source ~/.bashrc
<banlieue> bu kısmı anlamadım
<Kartagis> banlieue: onu terminalde yazıyorsun
<banlieue> bash: /home/utku/.bashrc: satır 109: `'' için eşleşme aranırken beklenmedik dosya sonu
<banlieue> bash: /home/utku/.bashrc: satır 111: sözdizimi hatası: beklenmeyen dosya sonu
<Kartagis> banlieue: .bashrc dosyanı paste.se adresine yapıştır
<banlieue> Kartagis: http://05315f76ee8b5467.paste.se/
<Kartagis> banlieue: 1- sonunda ' yok
<banlieue> hahahahahaha
<banlieue> yanlışlıkla yazmışsındır diye silmiştim
<banlieue> asdfasdfasdf
<Kartagis> 2- onu şöyle değiştir: alias kur='apt-get -y install $1 && apt-get -y autoclean'
<banlieue> tamamdır
<banlieue> şimdi bu paso silecek mi
<banlieue> bir şey yapmam gerekiyor mu
<Kartagis> sonra da source ~/.bashrc
<banlieue> yaptım
<Kartagis> valla ben autoclean hiç kullanmadım, rgngl'nin dediğine göre silecek
<banlieue> ama -y'yi sen ekledin
<Kartagis> şimdi sudo kur <paketadi>
<banlieue> o ne halt yiyor
<banlieue> asdfasdfas
<Kartagis> o direkt evet diyor şunu kurayım mı sorusuna
<rgngl> Kartagis: banlieue: apt-get help -> autoclean - Erase old downloaded archive files
<ogny> dostlar beni durttuyseniz yoktum da
<ogny> ki halen de yokum
<banlieue> hallettik
<Kartagis> he ben dürttüm nolcek
<banlieue> onlar halletti ben halletmedim daha doğrusu
<ogny> zaman asimina ugradi hoca
<banlieue> :p
<Kartagis> dayılanma! indir o elini aşşaa
<ogny> dfafasf
<banlieue> Kartagis: source olayı nedir?
<banlieue> hemen aktif mi etti o komut
<Kartagis> evet
<banlieue> tekrar başlattığımda otomatik çalışacak herhalt
<banlieue> Gençler bir de benim rusça ve türkçe karakter sorunum vardı thunderbird'de
<banlieue> twitter epostaları gözükmüyor
<banlieue> twitter'ın e-posta bildirimleri bozuk geliyor yani
<banlieue> bilgisi olan ona da bir el atıversin
<banlieue> :D
<Kartagis> ogny: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/11918318/LP.tar.gz
<ogny> geldim
<ogny> Kartagis: nedir abi
<ogny> lp mi? D:
<ogny> banlieue: twitter epostalariyla rusca arasinda
<ogny> baglanti var mi
<banlieue> evet
<banlieue> var mı
<banlieue> ne bileyim lan
<banlieue> asdfasdfa
<ogny> 2 soru
<ogny> ayni konuda mi
<banlieue> arasında derken neyi kastediyorsun
<ogny> thunderbird'de
<ogny> rusca -tr karakterlerde
<ogny> sorun var
<ogny> bi de
<ogny> twitter'dan gelen maillerde sorun var
<ogny> 2si ayni sorun mu
<banlieue> aynı soru
<ogny> anladim
<ogny> bana fwd'layabilir misin hoca
<banlieue> twitter epostalarında vukuu buluyor bu olay
<ogny> 1 twitter e-postasini
<banlieue> fwd derken
<ogny> orkungunayx[at]gmail.com
<ogny> forward
<Kartagis> ogny: evet
<ogny> eyv. aga, alicam
<ogny> yemek yiom bitince
<Kartagis> tek elle yazmak zor olmuyor mu?
<ogny> 2siyle de yaziom
<banlieue> gönderdim
<ogny> catal bicak kullanioz biz
<ogny> :D
<ogny> tmm banlieue agam
<ogny>    
<ogny> утку кывчак,
<ogny> :D
<ogny> super ya
<ogny> bakayim hemen
<ogny> https://twitter.com/settings/account
<ogny> banlieue: hoca burdaki dili
<ogny> tr yapmayi bi denesene
<banlieue> türkçe zaten o hacı
<ogny> o zaman
<ogny> bi sn
<banlieue> thunderbird'de sıkıntı var
<ogny> ok
<banlieue> yoksa yandex.ru'da epostayı düzgün olarak görüyorum
<banlieue> türkçe karakterlerin bir kısmı da gözükmüyor gördüysen
<banlieue> ü gözüküyor misal
<banlieue> ö de
<banlieue> ama diğerlerinde sıkıntı var
<ogny> http://ompldr.org/vZ2Vvbg
<ogny> banlieue:^^
<banlieue> yani?
<ogny> thunderbird
<ogny> ayarlar'da
<ogny> font ayarlarinda
<ogny> gelismiste
<ogny> utf8 yapacan
<ogny> bu penceredekileri
<banlieue> onları da kurcaladım
<ogny> utf-8 mi
<banlieue> hea
<ogny> yemekten sonra
<ogny> teamviewer'i acarsan
<ogny> bakim
<ogny> cinnamon felan kurariz istersen haci
<ogny> :D
<Kartagis> tarçın, nane falan nedir bu ya? kekik yok mu kekik?
<ogny> adfafd
<Kartagis> &g ubuntu thyme
<ogny> tarcin nane iyidir la
<f0und> Kartagis: ubuntu-uk - Python Training at Thyme software/Linux Emporium: <http://ubuntu.5.n6.nabble.com/Python-Training-at-Thyme-software-Linux-Emporium-td4983742.html>; Ubuntu Napa | Food Wine: <http://ubuntunapa.com/food-wine/>; Salt-crusted Beets with Avocado, Lavender, and Thyme Recipe ...: <http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/salt-crusted-beets-with-avocado-lavender-thyme-10000001816273/>; (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> jeqwkl
<Kartagis> varmış la
<ogny> lavender thyme
<Kartagis> 1. baglanti
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> thyme kekikmis
<ogny> ben de theme'i yanlis yazdin sandim
<ogny> sdfaafafasfdaf
<banlieue> ogny: twitter'dan deneme mesajı atsana hacı
<banlieue> belki yeni epostalarda aktif olur
<banlieue> :D
<ogny> abi
<ogny> sadece tr
<ogny> aticam
<ogny> ru su an zor
<Kartagis> ogny: nautilus'ta sadece bash betiklerini mi calistirabiliyorsun?
<ogny> nautilus kkullanmiyorum
<ogny> pcmanfm
<ogny> ubuntu ama
<ogny> X paketlerinden
<ogny> zorunlular disinda yok
<Kartagis> banlieue: kullanici adim kartagis, beni takip et ben bir deneyeyim
<Kartagis> istersen
<Kartagis> вутуьу
<ogny> banlieue: ben bi mail attim aga
<ogny> banlieue: yani tweet attim
<Kartagis> attım
<banlieue> yok yememiş
<banlieue> hepsini unicode  yaptım tırt
<ogny> aga
<ogny> sen bu maili
<ogny> yandex mail arayuzunden
<ogny> duzgun
<ogny> thunderbird'den
<ogny> s2k goruon
<ogny> di mi
<banlieue> hea
<ogny> oke
<ogny> birazdan bi baglanirim
<ogny> musait olursan agam
<banlieue> müsaitiz
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> müsaidiz mi denir müsaitiz mi
<ogny> d:
<banlieue> yumuşar herhalt d
<Kartagis> t
<ogny> banlieue: napalim
<ogny> baslayalim mi?
<banlieue> ogny: sen bilin
<banlieue> leafpad ne am
<banlieue> metin editor aga, burdan yazacagimiza ordan yazisalim die :D hacı var ya şeyde gED
<banlieue> Ä°tge
<banlieue> gedit cok agir hoca, ugrasilmaz onunla
<banlieue> oke
<taha> slm
<Kartagis> selam taha
<Kartagis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=A-b2YNErwxw&feature=endscreen
<Kartagis> &ttl
<f0und> Kartagis: Create a custom search form drupal - Stack Overflow
<Kartagis> gaa
<banlieue> yav bu uçbirimde işlemi iptal edip başka koda nasıl geçiyoruz?
<ogny> banlieue: trl-c
<ogny> iptal eder
<ogny> banlieue: ctrl-c
<banlieue> eyvallah ogny
<ogny> ;)
<x12x63> http://www.ubuntu-tr.net/ in footer kısmındaki otel ve tatil bağlantıları nedir
<x12x63> ubuntu-tr'nin sponsoru yok mu, eğer yoksa sponsor olalım diye kontrol ettim de az önce
<x12x63> footer'da muhtemelen parayla satın alınmış bağlantılar var
<x12x63> yanlış hatırlamıyorsam heartsmagic rumuzlu bir arkadaş ilgileniyordu
<ogny> hea
<ogny> heartsmagic angaraya gitti
<ogny> yerlesti
<ogny> sonra da pek bakinmaz oldu
<ogny> ama sahsen
<ogny> foruma uye bile olmayabilirim agam
<ogny> pek ilgilenmiyorum forumlarla acikcasi...
<ogny> x12x63: ^^
<ogny> brb
<ahmetkanar> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-23
<ogny> gnydn
<Kartagis> günaydın bebişim
<ogny> Kartagis: todoist kullanir misin
<Kartagis> nein Davut nein
<ogny> adsfasffs
<ogny> bugun %50 indirimli de
<x12x63> selamlar
<Kartagis> selam x12x63
<ogny> zlm x12x63
<Kartagis> zbam!
<ogny> x12x63 ve Kartagis agalar
<ogny> gecen gun ozelde konustugunuz mevzulari
<ogny> kanal ahalisiyle de
<ogny> paylassaniz artik diyorum
<ogny> meshur cankaya gorusmesi gibi oldu
<Kartagis> ogny: biz uc ortak bir is baslatmaya calisiyoruz da, x12x63'dan gorus istedim
<ogny> hmmm baya iyiymis
<ogny> hayirlisi agam
<ogny> x12x63: sonuc ne hocam
<ogny> girissinler mi vaz mi gecsinler?
<Kartagis> vazgecmemizi onerdi
<ogny> ?D
<ogny> tahmin ettigim gibi
<Kartagis> nasil tahmin ettin ki?
<ogny> x12x63'un sektorle ilgili genel izlenimi o yonde, oradan ettim
<Kartagis> ben de dedim baska bir rakip cikmasin diye mi dedi oyle
<Kartagis> :D
<x12x63> selam tekrar :)
<x12x63> ben sadece bu işlerin göründüğünden ÇOK ÇOK ÇOK daha zor olduğunu söyledim
<x12x63> aynı eforu, aynı maddiyatı farklı bir alana yöneltip çok daha kısa sürede çok daha fazla para kazanabileceğini söyledim
<x12x63> insanlar dışardan baktıklarında oh adamlar oturdukları yerden kazanıyorlar falan diyor ama öyle değil aslında, çok stresli bir iş
<x12x63> bu işle uğraşanın kafasında saç kalmıyor :) öyle söyleyim
<x12x63> + ne işle uğraşırsan uğraş planlamasını iyi yapmak lazım, ekip lazım
<x12x63> bu sektöre gireceksen sağlam ekibin olacak, sağlam paran olacak
<x12x63> + planın programın herşeyin hazır olmalı
<x12x63> hedef kitlen kim olacak, hedef kitleni nasıl çekeceksin
<x12x63> gerçi bunlar klasik şeyler aslında ama netice itibariyle sanal bir ürün sattığın için pazarlaması aslında çok büyük sıkıntı
<x12x63> bu şekilde düşünüyorum ben ogny Kartagis :)
<ogny> vay be ne guzel
<ogny> analitik bir zihin
<ogny> tebrikler hocam
<x12x63> teşekkürler
<x12x63> valla biz 2002'den beri bu sektördeyiz
<x12x63> hatrı sayılır bir süre
<ogny> evet oldukca
<x12x63> kapanışını gördüğüm şirketin haddi hesabı yok
<x12x63> bununla ilgili bi yazı da yazıcam
<x12x63> https://www.google.com.tr/#hl=tr&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=sat%C4%B1l%C4%B1k+hosting+firmas%C4%B1&oq=sat%C4%B1&gs_l=hp.3.0.35i39j0l3.137.1149.0.2423.6.5.1.0.0.0.197.743.0j5.5.0...0.0...1c.1.htUlBeG3ZM0&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=16b2a52972ba5fdc&bpcl=38897761&biw=1920&bih=955
<ogny> blog var mi x12x63 senin
<x12x63> hitman.gen.tr
<x12x63> yeni yeni birkaç bişey yazmaya başladım
<x12x63> öyle ufak tefek şeyler
<x12x63> r10.net'e girip hosting kategorisine bakarsan anlarsın ne demek istediğimi
<x12x63> kısaca özetleyim mevzuyu
<x12x63> rekabet edebilmek için hizmetlerini ucuza mal etmek zorundasın
<x12x63> hizmetini ucuza mal etmek için ise:
<ogny> seni twitter'da ekledim hoca
<ogny> twitter'i severim baya
<x12x63> * donanım yatırımını kendin yapmalısın, kiralık sunucu değil. üst seviye bir donanım almalısın ki önümüzdeki yıllarda da kullanabilesin. misal orta düzey bi sunucu 15-25bin tl desen
<x12x63> * hattın yüksek olacak
<x12x63> hattın yüksek olacak derken, misal kimisi var megabitini 7-8tl'ye mal ediyor
<x12x63> misal bizim 1gb hat var diyelim
<x12x63> biz mbitini 8 liradan alıyosak, sen bunu direkt gidip aldığında sana oluyor 25 lira
<x12x63> ben 10 liraya mal ediyosam sen 40 liraya mal ediyosun
<ogny> evet
<x12x63> ben 15 liraya satarım seni 1 senede piyasadan silerim
<x12x63> falan filan
<ogny> lkd'ye uye misin hoca?
<x12x63> değişik mevzular yani
<x12x63> lkd'ye üye olamadım daha ya, web üzerinden denemiştim birkaç kere vardı bi ara formu falan
<ogny> ok
<x12x63> sistemde sorun vardı kaldı öylece, form falan göndermek gerekiyor sanırım fırsat bulamaıdm ona da bi türlü
<x12x63> utanç verici :))
<ogny> sorun vardi da duzeldi
<ogny> google cache'ten almistim ben o ara
<x12x63> haklısın üye olmam lazım
<x12x63> güzel bi foto ayarlayıp başvuru yapayım
<x12x63> fsf ye de üye değilim
<x12x63> onu da ayarlamam lazım
<ogny> ya box.net var ya
<ogny> 50 gb yer veriyor
<ogny> bana
<ogny> sony'den dolayi
<x12x63> gerçi gnu'nun www-tr ekibine girdim, eşşek değiller ya bi fsf membership verirler diye düşünüyorum
<ogny> co-worker'lara mail at
<ogny> onlara da vereyim diyor
<ogny> benim kaydim orada linux.org.tr
<ogny> lkd uyelerine verilen domain
<ogny> uye olursan
<ogny> sana 50gblik
<ogny> box.net uyeligi gondericem
<ogny> ondan soruyourm
<ogny> yoksa ol olma
<x12x63> tşkler :)
<ogny> benim haddime mi d:
<x12x63> :))
<Kartagis> box.net nedir?
<ogny> dropbox gibi
<ogny> cloud dizin hoca
<ogny> sana da sordum lkd uyeligini ondan
<Kartagis> oluyorum hemen
<ogny> :D
<ogny> hahaah
<ogny> http://ompldr.org/vZ2Y0bQ
<x12x63> bu arada ssd disk tavsiyesi verebilecek var mı aranızda
<x12x63> kullanan vs.
<ogny> biz kullandigimizi
<ogny> vereyim san
<ogny> *sana
<ogny> intel modular server'da kullaniyoruz
<x12x63> kişisel bilgisayar için
<x12x63> masaüstü pc :=)
<ogny> hmmz
<ogny> onda kullanmadim hoca
<x12x63> grafikle falan da uğraşıyorum normal disk yetmiyor pek
<x12x63> diğeriyle tık tık hallediyosun işini :)
<ogny> vay be
<x12x63> çok da pahalı ama ya
<ogny> hibrid de bakabilirsin hoca
<x12x63> herşey pahalı gerçi türkiyede
<x12x63> ben bi yemeğe geçeyim
<ogny> ok aga afiyet ola
<x12x63> görüşürüz
<ogny> grsrz
<Kartagis> selam banlieue
<Kartagis> twitter sorununu çözdün mü?
<ogny> dun cozdum aga
<ogny> thunderbird'den
<ogny> banlieue: naper agam
<ogny> heeeeyt lan
<ogny> yakarim bu kanali alimallah
<Kartagis> sen kibrit bile yakamazsin
<Kartagis> nerede kaldi kanal yakmak
<Kartagis> peeh
<ogny> :D
<ogny> kibriti ben
<ogny> kucukken
<ogny> agzimla sondururdum
<ogny> yaaaaaaaa
<banlieue> kısmen çözdüm
<banlieue> küçük problemler var yinede
<ogny> banlieue: aga
<ogny> .m buldun killisi gibi mi
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> yok hacı
<banlieue> öyle değil
<ogny> ole ole
<banlieue> senin yaptığın bir süre sonra bozuluyor
<ogny> dogru
<banlieue> mesela farklı bir mesaja baktığında eski haline  dönüyor
<ogny> bozulur
<ogny> kasacan aga
<ogny> onu default nasil yaparim
<ogny> diye kasacan
<ogny> hani gelistirme menusunde
<ogny> bi yere girmistik ya
<ogny> ordan yapilir kesin
<banlieue> yaptım kısmen
<ogny> super
<banlieue> hani sol tarafta epostların bulunduğu yer var
<ogny> evet
<banlieue> ona sağ tıkladım
<banlieue> varsayılan dilini değiştirdim
<banlieue> düzeldi biraz
<ogny> hmm iyimis
<ogny> a bi
<ogny> soyunasim geliyor ya
<ogny> d:
<ogny> evde tek kalinca
<ogny> ciplak gezer misini
<ogny> z
<ogny> D:
<ogny> o his herhalde
<ogny> bugun biraz iceriz
<ogny> oh mis
<ogny> D:
<banlieue> yok o tür dürtülerim yok da
<banlieue> imkan olsa isterdim
<banlieue> asdfasfda
<ogny> dsfsfd
<ogny> bursaya gelem
<ogny> iceq
<ogny> D:
<ogny> banlieue: aga tr rap dinler misin?
<banlieue> güzelse her türü dinlerim
<ogny> http://www.infinitelooper.com/?v=tIpuASDruPE
<ogny> allame, temiz kal
<ogny> cok begeniyorum ya
<aykut> http://youtu.be/njos57IJf-0
<aykut> buna her seferinde kahkaha atabiliyorum
<banlieue> ogny: bu mesaj menüsündeki thunderbird iconunu değiştirebilir miyim
<banlieue> posta iconu var şuan
<banlieue> kendi iconunu kullanmasını istiyorum thunderbird'in
<banlieue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyX2YpgzUyI ogny
<ogny> pardon
<ogny> aykut: bakayim agam
<ogny> banlieue: bakacam abi
<ogny> banlieue: cok iyi di mi aga
<ogny> aykut: amma dandik la
<ogny>  d:
<ogny> banlieue: hangi logo ustad, anlamadim onu ben
<banlieue> var ya işte la
<ogny> thunderbird;in hani o
<ogny> kuslu logosu mu
<ogny> kartal midir nedir
<ogny> mavi kus
<banlieue> kuşlu
<ogny> onu nie degistiricen amk d:
<ogny> acayip adamsin la
<banlieue> abi posta şeklinde şuan
<ogny> hmmzz
<ogny> abi
<ogny> onu o hale sokan
<ogny> dandik unity
<ogny> unity'nin icon pack'ini degistir
<ogny> veya
<ogny> once gidip thunderbird'in orjinal logosunu indir
<aykut> ogny, videonun altındaki
<ogny> unity'nin icon pack'inin tutuldugu dizini bul
<aykut> view e baktın mı
<aykut> :D:D
<ogny> oradan degistir
<ogny> aykut: yok abi d:
<ogny> 2.2 gb freebsd9 amd64 indirdim
<ogny> tam kurucam vbox'a
<banlieue> orjinal logosu var zaten
<ogny> meret dedi amd64 algilamiyorum
<ogny> vay amk dedim
<aykut> :D:D:D
<banlieue> ikisini de bulmam lazım
<banlieue> posta filan yazmasın abi
<ogny> banlieue: ahhh ah
<aykut> 37,789,524
<ogny> abi
<ogny> bi gireyim mi
<aykut> get over it
<banlieue> abi şunu bir anla öyle girelim
<banlieue> posta yazıyor
<banlieue> posta simgesi var
<banlieue> bu gitmeli
<banlieue> ogny: thunderbird logosu artık nerede çıkıyor biliyor musun?
<banlieue> logon ekranında ismimin yanında
<banlieue> :p
<ogny> asdfasfdasfddasfasfdasfasfasfasfasfd
<ogny> ahahah supoer
<banlieue> close enough
<ogny> D:
<ogny> cok fena ya
<ogny> :D
<ogny> iyi yine cikiyor agam D:
<ogny> potrace'ten sonra
<ogny> ben olsam hic cikmam
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> hayır yav orada ne işi var onun
<banlieue> senin oraya koyman o kodlarla mümkün mü
<banlieue> asdfasdfasdf
<ogny> valla abi
<ogny> unity-greeter
<ogny> nereyi tutuyor
<ogny> ona bakmadik
<ogny> el yordamiyla arayip bulmaya calistik
<ogny> olabilir yani
<banlieue> silme işlemini hangi kodla yapıyok ogny
<ogny> mv yap
<ogny> move
<ogny> silme, adini degistir
<ogny> svg1 vardi ya
<ogny> onu da svg yap
<ogny> svg'yi svg2 yap
<ogny> mv ile
<ogny> mv .svg .svg2
<ogny> mv .svg1 .svg
<ogny> seklinde
<ogny> ok?
<banlieue> ok
<banlieue> eyvallah ogny panpa
<ogny> o yeah panpa
<banlieue> istesen yapamazdın gerçi
<banlieue> asdfasdfa
<banlieue> herif gitti nereye kondurdu simgeyi yav
<banlieue> asdfasfd
<ogny> abi
<ogny> hep boyle olur
<ogny> bir seyi yapayim derken bozarsin
<ogny> sonra eski haline getirince
<ogny> sevindirik olarsin
<ogny> D:
<banlieue> unity için olmayan program ne la
<banlieue> hani onu değiştirebilmek için
<banlieue> iconu
<ogny> abi icon setini
<ogny> degistirebilion aslinda
<ogny> ben bilmiomusum
<ogny> mynity
<ogny> myunity
<ogny> ordan degistir
<ogny> sag taraftaki icon set
<ogny> theme altinda
<banlieue> icon set benim işimi görmez ki abi
<banlieue> orijinali gelmez
<banlieue> başka bir posta resmi gelir
<ogny> o mal posta ikonunu degistiremez mi
<ogny> hah
<ogny> baska gelsin
<ogny> fena mi
<ogny> aga bu arada
<ogny> sen saglam deliymisin
<ogny> ikna oldum
<ogny> ordaki ikonla kafayi bozan adam
<banlieue> ne açıdan hacu
<ogny> bizdendir
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> lightread de var aslında
<banlieue> onda da simge hiç gözükmüyor
<banlieue> güncellemesini bekliyoz
<banlieue> asdfasdf
<ogny> ah abi ah d:
<ogny> ikon seti ama ikonlar gorunmez
<ogny> muthismis
<banlieue> lightread rss okuyucu biliyon dimi la
<ogny> hmmz bilmiodum aga
<banlieue> phyton üzerine yazılmış
<banlieue> onunla çalışıyor
<banlieue> direkt başlatamıyorum vs.
<banlieue> uyuz oldum
<banlieue> ubuntu başlarken başlamıyor
<ogny> haa
<ogny> rss reader olarak
<ogny> hatirladim
<ogny> ne kullaniyodum diye
<ogny> kafayi yiycektim ya
<ogny> googlereader.vim
<ogny> vim eklentisi
<ogny> cok guzeldir
<ogny> alternatifi de
<ogny> newsbeuter
<ogny> o da iyidir
<banlieue> googleread.vim ne
<ogny> iyi hatirlattin o ise de gireyim
<ogny> vim var ya editor
<ogny> metin editoru
<ogny> ona bi eklenti
<ogny> googlereader'daki rss'ler
<ogny> vim'de aciliyor
<ogny> cok guzel oluyor tabi
<ogny> google reader kullan aga
<ogny> android-ios-linux-windwo
<ogny> hepsinde uygulamalari var
<ogny> fena olmuyor
<ogny> zorlanmazsin farkli platformlarda
<banlieue> nereden indirecün
<ogny> hangini
<ogny> vim'i mi
<ogny> google reader'i mi
<banlieue> google readerı
<ogny> http://google.com/reader
<banlieue> web tabanlı bu
<ogny> indirmecen aga
<ogny> uygulama indiricen ona
<ogny> google api veriyor sonucta
<ogny> ubuntu'da bakim hemen dur
<ogny>  steps are steps I'm familiar   │        -- | Guest90790 is now known as NoSubstitute
<ogny>                       │                 | with, but are very amorphic on the other │        -- | NoSubstitute is now known as Guest87729
<ogny>                       │                 | hand :)
<ogny> par
<ogny> pardon ya
<ogny> banlieue: senin lightread
<ogny> entegreymis abi
<ogny> google reader'la
<banlieue> hea
<ogny> tmm iste
<banlieue> sen ne kullanıyorsun onu anlamadım
<banlieue> webten mi bakıyorsun
<ogny> ben googlereader.vim
<ogny> yok vim'den bakim aga
<ogny> bi hazirlayim
<ogny> sana ss atayim mi?
<banlieue> at
<ogny> nasil gorunuyor
<ogny> ok
<banlieue> kod gibi gözüküyorsa hiç yorulma
<banlieue> asdfasdf
<banlieue> uçbirim gibi vs.
<ogny> hea
<ogny> http://ompldr.org/tZ2Y5cw
<ogny> tabi ki ucbirim aga :D
<ogny> kactim ben bye
<banlieue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P1cKH0okQM
<varadero> Slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-24
<aykut> uyuntu-tr
<aykut> nassınız
<aykut> http://i.imgur.com/2J5zd.jpg
<genc> slm
<varadero> Slm
<genc> as
<ElixirVitae> slm~
<genc> as
<aykut> selam ubuntucanlar
<banlieue> selam aykut reyiz
<aykut> nassınız banlieue
<banlieue> nasıl olsun
<taha> selamunaleykum sevgili din kardeslerim
<taha> geceniz mubarek olsun
<banlieue> a.s taha akyol
<banlieue> taha akyol kimdi la
<banlieue> sağcı bir tipti herhalt
<taha> milliyet yazarı
<taha> sağcı
<taha> liberal takılıyo daha doğrusu
<banlieue> hürriyette yazıyor muydu
<banlieue> hürriyet çıktı google aramasında hep
<taha> bilmiyorum oraya geçmiştir belki
<taha> uzun süredir okumadım
<banlieue> ya böyle akyollu makyollu bir tip vardı
<banlieue> o aklıma geldi de
<banlieue> tek hatırladığım ihsan eliaçıkla din üzerine tartışmıştı
<banlieue> islam sola mı daha yakın kapitalizme mi diyerekten
<banlieue> o kapitalizm deyürdü
<banlieue> taha: mustafa akyol'muş
<banlieue> bir şeye kafayı taktım mı bulurum arkadaş
<banlieue> asdfasdfas
<taha> yaw ben soylicektim onu
<banlieue> uyuz olurum o tipe ayrı mevzu
<taha> muhabbet uzamasin diye soylemedim
<taha> oglu o onun
<banlieue> hassiktir
<banlieue> asdfasdfas
<taha> ahahaha
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-25
<banlieue> https://si0.twimg.com/profile_background_images/387571588/Mesrutiyet.jpg
<banlieue> şunun twitter arka resmine bak
<banlieue> asdfasdf
<banlieue> osmanlının da nesini seviyorlarsa arkadaş
<banlieue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-evIyrrjTTY
<banlieue> Kartagis: senin verdiğin olay işe yaramiyi
<banlieue> haa silmek zorundayım
<banlieue> haberin ola
<banlieue> o -y olayı da çalışmıyor
<banlieue> -e filan mı yazmak lazım acep
<Tam[1]Manyak> s.a
<Tam[1]Manyak> kaRdesLerým
<CrazyOp> slm ardakaslar
<Kartagis> selam CrazyOp
<CrazyOp> aksam ubuntu 12.04 lts yi kurdum ama suanda giremiyorum yani acilista isletim sistemi sec diye bisey gelmiyo
<CrazyOp> direk windowsa giris yapiyo
<CrazyOp> nasil ayarlicaz bunu
<CrazyOp> kurulum yaparken oyle bi ayar pencereside gelmedi kurulum bitti resetledim tekrar giremedim
<Kartagis> sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<Kartagis> CrazyOp: ^
<CrazyOp> terminali nasil aciyoz klavye kisa yolu nedir
<CrazyOp> he birde bunu kurulum cdsiyle yapicam mecburen cunku ubuntuya giremiyom suanda :)
<ElixirVitae> crazyop, live cd ile sisteme girip
<ElixirVitae> boot-repair paketini indirebilirsin
<ElixirVitae> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ElixirVitae> ^ CrazyOp
<hasan> selam arkadaşlar
<ElixirVitae> as
<hasan> ufak bir problemim var yardımcı olabilirmisiniz
<Kartagis> deneriz
<hasan> daha önce uzun süre ubuntu kullandım. Şuan yeni aldığım lenovo z580 e kurulum konusunda sıkıntı çıkartıyor. Livecd den disk partlarını düzgün görüyor ama kurulumda tek parça çıkıyor.
<hasan> bu arada win7 + ubuntu dualboot kullanmam gerektiği için özellikle. yoksa direk ubuntu ile kurulurda
<ElixirVitae> Kurulumdan sonra diskleri fstab den ayarlamalısın, hasan.
<ElixirVitae> Muhtemelen live CD sırasında tüm drivelar mount ediliyordur.
<ElixirVitae> Normal kurulumda boot sırasında hepsinin mount edilmesini sağlamalısın.
<hasan> livecd den disk utility den mount edersem olur mu?
<ElixirVitae> Her boot sırasında mount etmesi için fstab i değiştirmelisin
<ElixirVitae> Yok her seferinde kullanmak istediğinde mount etmen gerekir.
<ElixirVitae> */yok/yoksa
<ElixirVitae> fstab değiştirmek zor diyorsan GUI olarak bu var: http://pysdm.sourceforge.net/
<hasan> teşekkürler elixir fstab ve pysdm yi hemen deneyecegim
<ElixirVitae> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<ElixirVitae> Şurada uygulama örnekleri de bulursun
<hasan> tekrar teşekkürler
<aykut> http://d1204.hizliresim.com/w/5/43upk.jpg
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-18
<ahmetkanar> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-20
<hamiTR61> s.a.
<hamiTR61> mirc i anımsadım acaip :))
<hamiTR61> birşey sormak istiyorum varmıdır müsait olan ?
<Kartagis> buyruun
<Kartagis> (böyle sorular içimdeki sinfi açığa çıkartıyor)
<hamiTR61> ya bu
<hamiTR61> indirdiklerimizi
<hamiTR61> masaüstüne kısayol
<hamiTR61> nasıl yapacaz
<Kartagis> sağ tıkla kopyala de masaüstüne gel kısayol yapıştır de
<hamiTR61> searchdan buluyorum programı
<hamiTR61> sağ tıklayınca launch uninstall çıkıyo
<shlomo> ah ulan ah
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-21
<Kartagis> selam bebişim
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<Kartagis> yarın özgür web günlerine gelen var mı?
<Kartagis> ya da cumartesi
<Conqueror> selams
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-22
<baybora> kanaldakilere hayırlı geceler
<yborlu_tablet> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-23
<totimkopf> kunduz kunduz
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-17
<Cufaf> sa Mille
<Cufaf> t
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-18
<Kartagis> uyanık olan var mı? merakımı celbeden bir konu var da
<Kartagis> benim yıldız tarihim 25351.6 imiş
<Kartagis> uyanık olan var mı? merakımı celbeden bir konu var da
<gencFuhler> slm
<gencFuhler> fglrx paketlerine bozuk diyor 14.10 bilgisi olan varmı
<bLaCk`SouL> sonunda turklerý buldum
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-19
<bLaCk`SouL> S.a
<bLaCk`SouL>  Aranel  ArTeS aykut demok Kartagis ubuntulog ujjain
<ArTeS> :D
<Kartagis> Türkleri buldum diyor sonra da s.a diyor
<Kartagis> Türkçe mi o?
<ArTeS> :D
<ArTeS> en azindan Turk alfabesi ile selam verdi her ne kadar alfabemiz latin alfabesinden devsirme olsa da =)
<Kartagis> geçen gün #wikipedia-tr'ya bir herif geldi
<Kartagis> o malum selamı verdi
<Kartagis> ben merhaba dedim
<Kartagis> bana havladı neden selamını almıyormuşum
<Kartagis> diyor ki Allah'ın izniyle Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın önderliğinde Anıtkabir'i de yıkacağız, yerine cami de yapacağız
<Kartagis> turgay: bağa mı didin deneme diye? bağa?
<turgay> Kartagis:  efendim
<turgay> işletim sistemi denemesi
<Kartagis> [10:54:42] turgay [~deneme@95.13.74.103] has joined #ubuntu-tr
<Kartagis> denicem bağa ne
<turgay> tel tel dökülüyor neresini deneyeceksin
<turgay> kubuntu kullanıcısıyım
<turgay> plasma 5 kurulu her gün yeni bir aksiyon yaşanıyor
<turgay> Kartagis:  iş yapar mı http://i.hizliresim.com/3Rb654.png
<Kartagis> ooo şok şekşi
<Kartagis> kuzey ışıkları
<Kartagis> ama keskin sınırlama
<turgay> kde  duvar kağıtlarında 4 resim var birisi bu
<Kartagis> kde kaç? 5?
<turgay> kde5
<turgay> kde üç parça oldu
<turgay> windows   net  application
<turgay> plasma (win)   frameworks (net)   app  (app)
<turgay> plasma 3 ay arayla çıkıyor
<turgay> geliştirme aylık yayınlanıyor
<turgay> app ise ilk sürümü ocak ayında yayınlanacak
<turgay> şuan sistem şu şekilde benim
<turgay> plasma  5.1.1
<turgay> kf 5.3
<turgay> app  14.12
<ErsinTut> kartagis beni hatırladınızmı efendim
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> motosiklet gazisi :)
<ErsinTut> maalesef,nasılsın
<ErsinTut> özür dilerim çok kişisel sordum
<Kartagis> estağfurullah
<DLine> pis ubuntu takımı
<DLine> freenode nufusu azalmis
<DLine> kanallar bo veya kapali
<DLine> *bos
<DLine> loglara bakalim kim var yok kim ne konusmus :)
<DLine> son 1 ayda toplasan 100 satır konusma var
<DLine> durum vahim
<DLine> yakında burasıda kapanır
<DLine> &g hop
<DLine> &g heyt
<DLine> he pardon F0und yokmus kanalda :)
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-20
<thiras> adsenseten anlayan var mi?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-21
<Dline> limitsiz internet kullanan var mi ?
<Dline> kotasiz olan paketlerden
<Dline> 25 milyon resim indirmem lazım kotasız paket bulamadım :)
<Dline> 200gb kotalı tum TTNET paketleri
<thiras> AKN var bende sadece
<thiras> AKK pardon
<thiras> 3 mbite kitliyorlar bir yerden sonra
<Dline> evet thiras bende de 75gb akk olan var vdsl 24 mbit
<Dline> 100 mbit e cikarsam yine 200gb AKK
<Dline> veya 50 gb yapsam en az
<Dline> 25 milyon resmi indirmek icin en az 10 tane adsl hatti almam lazim :)
<Dline> yoksa aylarca suruyor
<Dline> Adsense ile ne yapiyorsun thiras ? Adsenseden anlayan var mi diye soru sormussun
<Kartagis> Dline: bu 25 milyon görselin toplam boyutu ne?
<Dline> Kartagis: o boyutu tam hesaplayamadim
<Dline> 1 ilan icin 50 adet resim var dedim genelde degisiyor 30-40 arasi en fazla 50
<Dline> 50 desek 400kb orjinal resim bunu 2 resme yeniden boyutlandirip ekliyorum ortanca ve kucuk olmak uzere
<Dline> her ilan icin 1 orj orta ve kucuk toplam 3 resim hepsi 500kb
<Dline> 500 bin ilan var
<Dline> 25 milyon resim
<Dline> 15 milyar kb ediyor
<Dline> 15 TB toplam
<Kartagis> uhm
<Dline> 10-15 TB desek bu sekil bir hesap cikiyor ortaya
<Dline> 4 TB disk aldım + 3 TB USB
<Dline> :)
<Kartagis> heh, ben çekeyim sana dediydim de o kadarsa vazgeçeyim
<Dline> yani bundan once internet olayini cozmem lazim
<Dline> hehe
<Dline> cok uzun suruyor harbiden
<Dline> su an 1 resim cekiyorum
<Dline> 450 bin ilan kaldi
<Dline> 100 bin cektim 12 gunde
<Dline> 1.5 ay kadar surecek ilanlar
<Dline> 1 resim ile 150-200 gb birsey yapiyor zaten ama iste ben hepsini istiyorum :)
<Kartagis> 700 Mbps hat varmış bizde
<Kartagis> en son baktığımda 600'dü
<Dline> sen sabancidamisin hala ?
<Kartagis> ivit
<Dline> guzel yi dayandin harbiden
<Dline> bayagida gelistirmissin kendini
<Kartagis> nereden anladın?
<Dline> yazdiklarindan loglardan
<Kartagis> he
<Dline> eskiden pek anlamazdin sistemlerden
<Dline> yani kisitliydi bilgin :)
<Kartagis> e insan zamanla gelişiyor
<Dline> ugrasa ugrasa kurt olmussun
<Dline> tabi ki
<Kartagis> elimin altında bi de vps olunca
<Kartagis> hatta 2
<Kartagis> bi kendi vps'im var, bi de baktığım bi vps
<Dline> aslinda insanin ugrastigi sey kadar bilgisi oluyor ogrenecek sey ciktikca ekliyorsun onuda
<Dline> ben ilgilendigim seyler disinda pek birsey ogrenmiyorum
<Dline> gerekirse okuyorum ogrenip uyguluyorum
<Kartagis> aynen
<Dline> fazlasina gerek yok :)
<Kartagis> python kullanmıyorsam ya da ihtiyacım yoksa neden öğreneyim ki?
<Kartagis> ya da ruby
<Dline> yahu ne gerek var
<Kartagis> meraklıyımdır, o başka
<Dline> php ile her poku yapiyorum ?
<Dline> hem konsolda server uzerinde
<Dline> hem site uzerinde
<Kartagis> gel sen drupal'e modül yaz :)
<Dline> bash scripting yazmiyorum ayni kodlari php ile yaziyorum
<Dline> :D
<Kartagis> &g drupal api
<Dline> f0und yok
<Kartagis> lan
<Dline> :D
<Dline> su donemde yine para derdi bas gosterdi
<Dline> o yuzden birkac proje yapip ugrasiyorum iste
<Dline> ya tutarsa misali
<Dline> onlarla ugrasiyorum mecburen
<Kartagis> &g drupal api
<f0und> Kartagis: Drupal 7 | API reference | Drupal API: <https://api.drupal.org/>; Drupal 6 | API reference | Drupal API: <https://api.drupal.org/api/drupal/6>; Working with the Drupal API | Drupal.org: <https://www.drupal.org/developing/api>; Drupal 5 | API reference | Drupal API: <https://api.drupal.org/api/drupal/5>; Drupal 8 | API reference | Drupal API: <https://api.drupal.org/api/drupal/8>; (1 more message)
<Kartagis> Dline: ^
<Dline> yok yahu
<Dline> drupal hic bilmem
<Dline> ogrenmek lazim ayri bir zaman lazim bunlar icin
<Dline> kendi sistemimi yazdim 6 ay surdu admin panel dahil
<Dline> programcilik bana gore degil :)
<Dline> delirtiyor harbiden
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> şimdi neler yapıyorsun?
<Dline> bu isle ugasiyorum iste
<Dline> 500 bin ilan li proje
<Dline> *ilanli
<Dline> :)
<Dline> ingilizce icerik
<Dline> 20 tane daha farkli dil cekicem
<Dline> yani 500  bin x 20 diyorsun
<Dline> 10 milyon kes ayni siteyi cekmem lazim
<Dline> *kez
<Dline> biraz zahmetli is sectim bakalim sonumuz ne olucak
<Dline> orda eleman acigi var mi ? :)
<Kartagis> ne pozisyonda?
<Kartagis> site çekici?
<Kartagis> :P
<Dline> :)
<Dline> site cekicilik kolay is diyorsun yani ?
<Kartagis> wget -m
<Dline> oha
<Dline> :D
<Dline> 3 adet ana php ve curl ile yazmis ozel bot
<Dline> cok detaylidir kendisi 15 gun surdu yazmasi
<Dline> 20 adet script girilen kayitlari kontrol eder resimleri ve detaylari daha sonra ilgili kategorileri     otomatik olusturur ve ekler
<Dline> bunun harici bunlarin gozden kacirdigi durumlar icin mecburen ben giriyorum olaya
<Dline> bu site icin sifirdan ozel script yazdigim icin
<Dline> server evde
<Dline> 8 cekirdek 16 gb ram 24/7
<Dline> ve elektrik kesildiginde yedek servera geciyor otomatik
<Dline> :D
<Dline> wget -c :P
<Dline> proje yanlislikla tutarsa saniyorum gercekten 5 10 tane fiber cekmek gerekecek eve :)
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-22
<DLine> wget -c Kartagis
<DLine> :)
<thiras> DLine, wget cozdu mu isini?
<DLine> thiras wget isin saka tarafi
<DLine> wget le olacak is degil o
<DLine> yazdim zaten gormedin mi loglari ?
<DLine> 15 gun sadece php bot ile ugrastim
<DLine> 20 kontrol scripti haris
<DLine> *haric
<thiras> himm wgetide programlayabilirsin
<DLine> bu arada internet hizim 24mbit ten 3 mbite dustu :)
<DLine> yok oyle olacak sey degil
<thiras> uff
<thiras> nerden cekiyorsun?
<DLine> evden
<DLine> serverda evde
<DLine> ayni hat uzerinde
<DLine> bu arada wgetle olacak is degil
<DLine> cunku dunyanin en buyuk web sitesi bu
<DLine> resimleri baska serverda tutuyor
<DLine> once siteye girip detaylari aliyorum
<DLine> alirken bir resim indiriyorum
<DLine> tabi zaman sinirlamasi var
<thiras> eger googledan cekiyorsan
<thiras> scrapebox
<thiras> cekiyor
<DLine> bir baska site icin sahibinden.com dan aliyorum mesela bilgileri
<DLine> 6 sn arayla
<DLine> yok
<DLine> google la alakam yok direkt siteyle isim
<DLine> 110 bin ilan cektim
<DLine> 450 bin kaldi iste
<DLine> 1.5 ay surecek
<thiras> oo kolay gelsin
<thiras> zahmetli is
<DLine> daha sonra 15 tb resimleri indiricem param olunca :)
<DLine> evet mecburen thiras
<DLine> belki tutar proje iyi para kazanirim
<DLine> birde 30 dil daha indiricem
<DLine> veya 20
<DLine> siteyi 20 kere dolasiam yani
<DLine> ama su var ki 3 mbit hiz yetiyormus :)
<DLine> fazlasina gerek yok
<thiras> iyi bari
<DLine> senin siten mi var ?
<DLine> adsenseyle ugrasiyorsun
<DLine> thiras?
<DLine> :)
<DLine> gizli site :)
<thiras> ha su anda yok adsenseim
<thiras> olacak umarim
<DLine> dun gece oturup en son yapilan isleri okudum su r10 da
<thiras> simdiye kadar hep kurumsal siteler yaptim
<DLine> millet catir catir kiriyor parayi adsense den degisik projelerden
<thiras> reklam odakli ilk defa yapacam
<DLine> anladim site yapim kismindasin sen
<thiras> oyle ya
<thiras> fark etmez site yaparim sistem tarafida var network tarafida var
<DLine> bende de var ama
<DLine> iste
<DLine> coluk cocuk para kazaniyor bu isten hemde dandik projeden
<DLine> biz yapiyoruz bir pok olmuyor
<thiras> aynen oyle sorma benimde moralim bozuluyor artik
<thiras> r10daki tipleri gorunce
<DLine> adamlar gunluk $100 veya $250 adsenseden kazanan siteyi satiyor
<thiras> dandik dandik projeler sacma paralar kazaniyor
<DLine> yok ayda 1000 tl olani
<DLine> hemde nasil
<DLine> hayir mesela bir ilan sitem vardi eski
<DLine> icinde 5 milyon ilan vardi
<DLine> eskidi diye yeni domaine gectim
<DLine> sabah hurriyet sahibinde.com hepsinden ilan cekiyorum her gun
<DLine> aldigim sitelerin uzerinde cikiyor ilanlar :)
<DLine> ama gel gor aldigim para adsenseden 2 tl gunluk
<DLine> :D
<thiras> :D
<thiras> ben niche siteye giriyorum
<DLine> evet en iyisi
<DLine> ama iste o kelimeleri bulmak onemli
<DLine> yabanci dilin var mi?
<thiras> domain almadim daha ariyorum
<thiras> makale yazcak kadar yok
<thiras> ama onun disinda var
<DLine> bu alper a. nin actigi siteyi gordun mu ?
<DLine> r10 da gormustum bir ara
<thiras> ingilizce makaleci alper mi?
<DLine> guzel bilgiler paylasmis forumunda
<thiras> yok gormedim
<DLine> evet
<DLine> nichefrm.com
<DLine> bumuydu bakim bi sn
<DLine> evet oymus
<DLine> bende yabanci dile yoneldim bu yuzden
<DLine> gunluk 2 tl den sonra
<DLine> bakalim bunu bitirirsem
<DLine> kadin alisveris sitesi
<DLine> dekorasyon
<DLine> birde saglik uzerine site acicam
<thiras> aynen turkce siteler artik birakmiyor adsense
<DLine> ama bot ile veri girmem sart cunku yazmak zor ingilizce az duzeyde
<thiras> mantikli
<DLine> ha birde
<DLine> bu ugrastigim sey var ya
<thiras> bot yazabiliyor musun sen?
<DLine> 20 farkli dil?
<DLine> boylece dillerden gelen parayida gorucem adsensede
<thiras> cok iyi
<DLine> cunku her bir dil icin farkli domain aldim
<DLine> :)
<DLine> .fr .de
<DLine> .nl .it
<DLine> vs..
<DLine> bot yaziyorum amakendi capimda thiras
<DLine> kimse icin yazmadim hic
<thiras> iyimis valla sonuclari merak ettim hangi dil en cok birakacak
<thiras> anladim
<DLine> veririm bilgi hele bir gorelimde sonucu
<DLine> ona gore niche kelimelerde o dilde denemeler yaparsin sende
<thiras> aynen cok mantikli
<DLine> alper parayi goturuyor
<DLine> :)
<DLine> yurtdisinda yasiyor herhalde
<DLine> milleti gaza getirip yaziyor makaleleri
<DLine> sen verdigim foruma girdin mi thiras ?
<DLine> bende r10 uyelik yok zaten disaridan okuyorum
<DLine> su holosko nun sattigi siteleri incele anlarsin beni
<DLine> :)
<thiras> var bende
<thiras> uyelik
<thiras> davetiye kalkti sanirim
<thiras> artik mail atiyorsun yonetime saniyorum
<DLine> oyle mi?
<DLine> ha
<thiras> en azindan bende yok davetiye ki silver uyeyim
<DLine> neyse boyle idare ediyoruz
<DLine> :)
<DLine> o zaman sen okuyorsundur zaten devamli
<thiras> birsey lazim olursa soyle ben atarim
<thiras> surekli ya :)
<DLine> sagolasin
<DLine> uzantan iyi bosver :)
<DLine> sonra moral bozuluyor
<DLine> :)
<thiras> :)
<DLine> Başvurunuz veri giriş aşamasındadır. Mal ve hizmet girişi, kodlama ve arama işlemlerinden sonra KHK''nın 7. maddesine uygunluk açısından incelenecek olup reddedilip edilmeyeceğine karar verilecektir. Herhangi bir şekli eksiklik saptanmaması ve reddedilmemesi halinde başvurunuz yaklaşık 6 ay sonraki Resmi Marka Bülteni''nde ilan edilecektir.
<DLine> bir patent icin 6 ay bekletiyor bu TPE
<DLine> domainin com.tr sinide aldim :)
<DLine> patentin cikmasini bekliyorum
<DLine> 250 tl bayildik
<DLine> 500 tl daha vericem
<thiras> aynen normal
<DLine> 10 sene bana ait olucak domain ve kimse dokunamicak
<thiras> 1 yili bulabiliyor
<DLine> hic sorma
<DLine> acayip kurallar
<DLine> acayip isleyis
<thiras> evet butun markalar taraniyor cok zor is
<thiras> sonra itiraz suresi falan var
<thiras> dertli surec
<DLine> www.domain.com.tr olarak basvuru yaptim
<DLine> yani marka diye yapmadim
<DLine> marka aslinda turkiyede yok
<DLine> ama daha uzun surer diyorlardi domain seklinde yaptim bende
<thiras> guzel domain
<DLine> yok
<DLine> ornek verdim
<thiras> haa anladim :)
<DLine> soyledigin gibi
<DLine> itiraz suresi var
<DLine> ayriyeten 750 tl avukatlik ucreti ve itiraz ucreti odouyorsun
<DLine> tabi kazanirsan kazanamassan daha da aliyorlar
<DLine> :)
<DLine> bir tek kanada domaini sorun cikardi bana .ca
<DLine> kanada vatandasi degilsen alamazsin diyor
<DLine> silicez domaini diyor bende bosverdim biraktim kendi haline
<thiras> hadi ya
<thiras> cok enteresan
<thiras> bilmiyordum bunu
<DLine> bende bilmiyordum :)
<DLine> ilk defa aldigim icin
<DLine> .it veya .co.uk da da sorun cikabilir saniyorum fakat
<DLine> gorucez daha sonra
<DLine> cunku reglerken sana vatandasmisin veya pasaport no sunu soruyor
<DLine> bende salliyorum
<DLine> tek problem .ca da cikti su anda
<thiras> garipmis baya
<DLine> mesela .dk yida soyliyeyim
<DLine> gercek bilgi istiyorlar
<DLine> isim soyad kismi
<DLine> iletisim teli
<DLine> yoksa onlarda siliyor
<thiras> dk danimarka idi degil mi
<DLine> evet
<DLine> onlarinda ozel nic.tr gibi sirketi var
<DLine> godaddy den alirken isim soyad kismi PERSON olarak gecmis
<DLine> mail attilar degistim fakat onlarin hesabina transfer etmek zorunda kaldim
<DLine> godaddy den  cikti domain
<thiras> anladim
<thiras> .co aldin mi hic?
<DLine> aldim
<thiras> problem oldu mu
<DLine> hayir
<thiras> beni site icin dusunuyorum da
<DLine> .jp alamadim
<DLine> belki japonca dil icin .co yu aldim
<DLine> veya guney korece yapicam
<DLine> guney kore .ko saniyorum
<DLine> valla thiras
<DLine> diyelim duzgun bir proje
<DLine> .com aldin
<DLine> actin tuttu
<DLine> herifin teki .co alip siralamaya girerse
<DLine> millet .co yu com sanip dalar siteye
<DLine> :)
<DLine> o yuzden yaninda da .co yu al hep
<thiras> himm mantikli
<thiras> ama zaten benim kywordlerde .com bitmis
<thiras> generik.co alabiliyorum
<DLine> o zaman soyle yap
<DLine> domain yanina x koy
<DLine> keywordx.com
<DLine> x ler hep bosta
<thiras> himm mantikli
<thiras> bir tarayim bakalim
<DLine> bak bakalim
<DLine> ama x basta olmasin
<DLine> sona ekle
<thiras> tamamdir zaten sona yakisiyor
<ibrahim> İyi akşamlar dilerim.
<ibrahim> samsung laptop a linux mint yükledim, açılış menusu yada cd den başlat seçeneklerinin olmadığını, aksina ubuntu diye bir açılış (veya ubuntu başlangıç) çıktı. bu bir sorun gibi gözüüyor çunki hdd bozulmuş olsa tekrr program yükleyemeyecek gibiyim
<ibrahim> konu ile bilginiz var ise veya yönlendirebilirseniz sevinirim
<DLine> yumurta aldim icinden civciv cikti hesabi olmus
<DLine> mint yukledigine eminmisin ?
<DLine> yoksa eskiden ubuntu kullaniyordun da tam silmedin mi boot kismini
<DLine> mint ubuntu tabanliymis :)
<DLine> cahil kalmisim bayagi
<DLine> tek duzen yasarsam boyle olur
<DLine> Linux Mint'in 3 Yeni Sürümü Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Tabanlı Olacak
<DLine> ibrahim sende ki surum kac ?
<DLine> & mint ubuntu
<f0und> DLine: Error: "mint" is not a valid command.
<DLine> & 'mint ubuntu'
<f0und> DLine: Error: "'mint" is not a valid command.
<DLine> &g 'mint ubuntu'
<f0und> DLine: Linux Mint: Main Page: <http://www.linuxmint.com/>; Download - Linux Mint: <http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php>; Linux Mint - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Mint>; Ubuntu vs. Mint: Which Linux Distro Is Better for Beginners?: <http://lifehacker.com/5993297/ubuntu-vs-mint-which-linux-distro-is-better-for-beginners>; Mint 17 is the perfect place for (2 more messages)
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-23
<DLine> 70 puanlik bir soru geliyor :)
<DLine> MYSQL veritabani var ve icinde resim sutunu var. Resim sutunu icinde 3 adet resim var orjinal,buyuk,kucuk seklinde
<DLine> Resimlerin kayit edildigi dizin /img/resim diyelim
<Kartagis> DLine: resüm sütunu içinde 3 adet resim var derken, yolu var sadece değil mi?
<DLine> Yaptigim sey; veritabanindaki resim sutunundan aldigim resimleri parcalara ayirarak /img/resim dizini altinda find ile aratiyorum
<DLine> bunun daha hizlisi yapilabilir mi?
<DLine> yolu evet Kartagis
<DLine> yani ornek resim1-orjinal.jpg,resim1-buyuk.jpg,resim1-kucuk.jpg
<DLine> explode(','.$resimsutun) vs.. dedik ayirdik
<DLine>  ayrilanlari find /img/resim -name "resimparca" dedik vss
<Kartagis> neden find ile aratıyorsun?
<DLine> arattik ve karsilastirma yapip veritabainda olupta dizin icinde olmayanlari bulduk
<DLine> heh iste onu diyorum ne yapsam daha hizli olur
<DLine> 5000 resim 15 dakika surdu
<DLine> pardon 5000 kayit
<DLine> 15 dakika surdu
<Kartagis> <img src="img/resim/$resim"> desene
<DLine> karsilastirma yapip olmayanlari bulmam lazim
<Kartagis> ya da apachesolr'a endekslettir
<DLine> Kartagis: server uzerinde konsolda yapiyorum bu kontrolu
<DLine> bash script gibi dusun
<DLine> veritabaninda kayit edilen resim yolu ile resim dizini icindeki resimlerin ayni olup olmadigini kontrol ediyorum
<DLine> 5000 kayit 15 dakika suruyor
<DLine> 28000 kayitlik diger parcayi yapiyorum simdi
<DLine> oda 75 dakika surecek :)
<DLine> sadece ls /img/dizin | grep "resim1.jpg" olarak da denedim yine ayni zaman
<DLine> bir resmin calisip calismadigini nasil kontrol ederiz acaba ? bunu resmi gormeden sadece konsol uzerinden yapicaz :)
<DLine> web browserda actigimizda bozuk resim gorunmez veya hata verir acaba konsolda nasil yapariz
<DLine> mesela resim boyutlanirken hatali oluyor ve dosya boyutu 0 oluyor o resimleri bulup duzeltiyorum
<DLine> ama ya dosya boyut degeri 0 dan buyuk ve bozuk ise
<DLine> 2 milyon resmi tek tek kontrol etmek manyaklik sinifina giriyor :)
<DLine> bir kontrol daha buldum onuda eklicem ilgilenenler icin bilgi olsun :)
<DLine> bir resmi alip yeniden boyutlandirdigimizda eger orjinal resim boyutlarinda boyutlarken sorun yasandiysa resim boyutu 9KB de takilip kaliyor
<DLine> resim boyutu 9 olarak gorunuyor
<DLine> o sirada buyuk ve kucuk resimlerin boyutlandirma sureci basladigi icin buyuk ve kucuk resimlerin boyutlari 0 oluyor
<DLine> find ile 0 KB olan resimleri arattigimdaki sayi ile 9 KB olan resimleri  arattigim sayi birbirine esit gorunuyor
<DLine> yani su an icin 0 KB resimleri bulmak yeterli oluyor
<DLine> tabi daha sonra web browser uzerinde resimleri kontrol edip hatali olanlari bulan bir script yaparsam + bir kontrol sistemi olmus olur.
<DLine> thiras:
<DLine> sana bir link :)
<DLine> http://www.r10.net/google-adsense/1331649-adsense-e-alternatif-arayanlar-yabanci-siteler-icin.html
<DLine> dekorasyondan goturmus parayi
<DLine> tabi dekorasyon sitesi olanlar agliyor  oda ayri konu
<DLine> onune gelen dekorasyon sitesi actigindan TBM ler dusuk
<thiras> DLine, cok fena
<thiras> adsense izin veriyor muydu boyle baska ad networkler ile
<DLine> konu devaminda birkac birsey soylemisler zaten
<DLine> sorun yapiyormus 2 si bir arada
<DLine> onemli olan bu adamlarin sectigi konular uzerinde para kazanmasi
<DLine> yani yarin obur gun adsense banlarsa secenek cok ingilizce acilan sitelerde
<DLine> Kanal D izliyorum
<DLine> seref meselesi diye bir dizi basladi
<DLine> :)
<DLine> sevdim biraz ilk bolumu guzel yapmislar
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-16
<ogny> gunaydin
<Kartagis> gunaydin bebek
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-17
<ogny> gunaydin
<Kartagis> gunaydin bebek
<oblomov> iyi akşamlar arkadaşlar
<oblomov> ufak bir konuda yardıma ihtiyacım var
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-18
<ogny> selamlar herkese
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-19
<Kartagis> selam bebek
<ogny> gunaydin
<Kartagis> sen şimdi nerede çalışıyorsun?
<ogny> egemsoft.net <-- Kartagis
<Kartagis> büyük veri ile mi uğraşıyorsunuz?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-20
<Kartagis> uyanık olan var mı?
<ogny> selamalar
<ogny> herkese
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-21
<at_rjd> command: baba
<command> !p
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-22
<MaRQuE> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2017-11-22
<ahmt> merhabalar
<ahmt> kimse var mı acaba beni göre
<ahmt> gören
<ahmt> arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2017-11-23
<ahtapot> meraba openbox kısayoolarını sadece emacs açıkken kapatmannın yolu var mı
<ahtapot> kısayollar çakışıyor da
#ubuntu-tr 2017-11-26
<t_> sa abiler
#ubuntu-tr 2018-11-25
<varadero> re
#ubuntu-tr 2019-11-21
<hasanibrahim> s.a.
<gunix_> Merhaba, Pardus için özelleştirilmiş bir .iso dosyası oluşturmak istiyorum, live cd olmayacak; farklı donanıma sahip bilgisayarlara da kurulabilmeli, nasıl yapabileceğim hakkında - kullanılabilecek program hakkında kısaca yardımcı olabilir misiniz?
#ubuntu-tr 2019-11-23
<gneral> slm
<gunix_> Merhaba
